# Twisting FOR Growth Challenge Part 3!!!!!!



## oooop2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Start today Sept 1 - Dec 22.

NO MORE PARTICIPANTS WILL BE ADDED   

The 10 participants are:

1. Oooop2
2. Ms lala
3. Soliel185
4. Bablou00
5. Jaxhair
6. rsmith
7. Loolalooh
8. Productjunkie814
9. Dragone
10. Sheava


The RULES!!!

I want to keep the rules SIMPLE.

So those who want to participate should:

1. Post STARTING pics of what their hair looks like (length) and regime.

2. Maintain twist hairstyle through out this challenge. 

3. Can only wear their hair not in twist no more than 5 days at a time. (Ex. Wear twist for a week..Twistouts/Afro/Etc for 3-5days..Then retwist )

4. Can create twist w/ their own hair or extensions.

5. Must check in at least once a week to let the group know how you are doing and to show off your twist hairstyle.  

6. Must maintain your own PROPER hair care regime.

I think we should all pay attention to what works best for our hair. So if at any time you feel as though wearing twist is not beneficial, just let the group know.


Ladies sometime this week, post your starting off growth.  And we'll post our final growth once the challenge ends on Dec 22.

I'll post my growth pics later today.


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 1, 2009)

I am lurking in this thread since I am terrible with challenges, but I want to know have any of you posted any pics of the way you are doing your twists?

I am looking for updos so that I can keep my seriously shrunken ends off of my collar and neck area.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 1, 2009)

What exactly are the rules?? I am transitioning can you help me out with some ideas?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 1, 2009)

Is this open to new challengers or is it only for the 10 people in the OP? Any tutorials for the twisting challenged that want to join?


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 1, 2009)

Im so stoked for this challenge. I have been rocking the same twist for about 2 wks and some days right now. I will be taking them down in the next couple of days to retwist Thursday night. So I will have some pics up sometime later on this wk. I hoping that I will be able to get 2-3wks out of twisting since it takes me so long. But I wash or run water thru my hair on a daily with working out so they are starting to look a little hairy rt now Good luck ladies. I cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's my starting point- 

Naked, damp hair after DC










Stretched Length Check:






Dry hair w/ Product:


----------



## rsmith (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty hair Soliel

I will posting later on this week.


----------



## MummysGirl (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm subscribing to this thread! I'm a transitioner, who is constantly learning from naturals. This time next year, I'll definitely be taking part in a challenge like this 

Good luck Ladies!!!!


----------



## QueenHav (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you participate if you are covering the twists with a protective style?


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay!  I've been waiting for the start of this challenge; I had tons of growth the last time around.  I'm currently in twists that I put in on Sunday.  I'll post picks this weekend.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 1, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I am lurking in this thread since I am terrible with challenges, but I want to know have any of you posted any pics of the way you are doing your twists?
> 
> I am looking for updos so that I can keep my seriously shrunken ends off of my collar and neck area.



Hi...I can so relate to shrunken twist.  I've posted various pics of my updos/styles in various TTG challenge post.  I also have them in my fotki album.  I'm pretty basic though, so I really love when other twisties post their styling ideas....



Chameleonchick said:


> What exactly are the rules?? I am transitioning can you help me out with some ideas?



The rules are basically to keep your hair in some type of twist style about 90% of the time.  Taking breaks and styling in twistouts/WnGs, before restyling back into twist.  For me, wearing twist has provided me with the versatility my hair needs, as well as tremendous growth retention.



Mandy4610 said:


> Is this open to new challengers or is it only for the 10 people in the OP? Any tutorials for the twisting challenged that want to join?



Hi..At the end of the TFG challenge #2, I posted that I would only have 10 participants in this challenge and those interested were to PM me directly.  The ladies on the list (+ me) are the ones that expressed interest.  Since we have 10, I won't be adding anyone else to the challenge.  However, I definitely welcome questions/suggestions/advice, as we are all here to ultimately learn from each other......



bablou00 said:


> Im so stoked for this challenge. I have been rocking the same twist for about 2 wks and some days right now. I will be taking them down in the next couple of days to retwist Thursday night. So I will have some pics up sometime later on this wk. I hoping that I will be able to get 2-3wks out of twisting since it takes me so long. But I wash or run water thru my hair on a daily with working out so they are starting to look a little hairy rt now Good luck ladies. I cant wait to see some pics



Thanks for participating.  Look forward to seeing your styles/growth!!!



Soliel185 said:


> Here's my starting point-
> 
> Naked, damp hair after DC
> 
> ...





MummysGirl said:


> I'm subscribing to this thread! I'm a transitioner, who is constantly learning from naturals. This time next year, I'll definitely be taking part in a challenge like this
> 
> Good luck Ladies!!!!



We cute!! And thanks so much for joining


----------



## sheava (Sep 1, 2009)

I am in twists that I did on Sunday. I will post my start pics later on this week. I am really excited about this challenge. It's my first one.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 1, 2009)

My length goal for this challenge will be BSB. 

I was APL before I chopped - and I can see from my length check that I will probably be hitting that w/in the next 2 months. My hair has grown a lot in the past 6 weeks since I chopped, and I'm hoping that that will continue. 

I'm going to sit down tonight *sigh* and do my twists. It didn't even take me that long last time - it's just that when I look at the density of the hair packed on my head my hands start to hurt.  I'm going to braid the roots this time to help keep my neater longer.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be subscribing to this thread.  I know you aren't adding anyone else, but I want to follow along for moral support.  I have had twist for two weeks and so far so good.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 1, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I am lurking in this thread since I am terrible with challenges, but I want to know have any of you posted any pics of the way you are doing your twists?
> 
> I am looking for updos so that I can keep my seriously shrunken ends off of my collar and neck area.


 
My new favorite updo in twists is the fishtail or lobstertail.  It's an overbraid frenchbraid with the end tucked under if that makes sense.  I have a modified version in "MONTHS 19-21" of my fotki (link in my profile).  I also just throw on a jaw clip or wear a twist bun.  HTH!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 1, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Here's my starting point-
> 
> Naked, damp hair after DC


 
I SOO love your hair!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!  The challenge has begun.

I'll post starting pics tonight or tomorrow.  Right now, I have twists that I put in on Sunday.  The plan is to keep them in for 3 to 4 weeks, washing weekly.  I'll also redo the perimeter weekly to keep my hairline fresh.

My goal is to grow 2 inches by the end of the challenge.


----------



## Creatividual (Sep 1, 2009)

How are you ladies washing your hair in twists without the coming undone?


----------



## rsmith (Sep 1, 2009)

Oooop when are you going to post?  I cant wait to see your progress


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 1, 2009)

AGrlCanMAC said:


> How are you ladies washing your hair in twists without the coming undone?


 
I usually wash as is; my twists don't come undone.

It may help for you to plait your twists before washing.  Another option is to make the twists a little smaller.  HTH.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 1, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Oooop when are you going to post?  I cant wait to see your progress



I know....Just got home internet access the other day.  Will post tonight as soon as my hubby gets home.  Would have my kids take it, but it would be all blurred..LOL


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 1, 2009)

AGrlCanMAC said:


> How are you ladies washing your hair in twists without the coming undone?



I think it all depends on how long your hair is and the texture.  If you are finding that your twist are becoming unraveled, try covering with a nylon stocking and washing that way.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 1, 2009)

Please add me to the list! I'm using daily flat twists as my daily transition style!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are my starting photos.  This challenge will help me refocus ... I've been manipulating my hair too much lately.  Aiming for 2 inches come December 22:


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay..Here is my update:





Length at the end of Dec 2008

In Feb 2009, I cut off about 1/2 to 1in from my ends due to knots/split ends/incomplete splits.  Check out my FOTKI Feb 2009 album to see pics of my trim.  So I took it between the 5 and 5.5 mark on my shirt.  Sorry didn't capture pics with my length shirt after the trim.

My hair AFTER I did the cut:






Here is my growth as of today:





My husband is still learning, but I'm at the 7.5 mark.  This is after I trimmed in Feb. 09. My current length is a little below BSL.  Aiming for the 8.5 mark by the end of this challenge.

My plan is to continue doing my detangling process like I've posted in the fotki album.  I think I overdid my henna treatments during TFG #2 and as a result, my hair was overly dry.  Will now only henna every 4-6wks.  Also, wearing large twist (about 15-20) works best of me.  It's easy to do, easy to detangle, and leaves me with nice/thick/bouncy twistouts.  So I will be maintaining this sz twist t/o this challenge.

Can't wait to see everyone growth come Dec


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 1, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Please add me to the list! I'm using daily flat twists as my daily transition style!



Please continue to follow this trend and ask questions.  However, we will only have 10 participants in this challenge, so I won't be adding anyone else.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 2, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> I think it all depends on how long your hair is and the texture. If you are finding that your twist are becoming unraveled, try covering with a nylon stocking and washing that way.


 
*This is how I wash my twists.  I cover my hair with a stocking and work some diluted condish in over it.  I gently massage and rinse.  it works well for me because 1) some of the condish inevitably stays in my hair which is great and 2) my twists stay fairly intact.*



oooop2 said:


> Okay..Here is my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
* I love your hair, lol.  I agree with the less twists routine...I think I prefer the twistout that they give me.  We'll see...we have four months to experiment.  By the way, love the new bathroom!*


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey ladies!!!  I"m so excited about this challenge.  I got kind of slack last time and wasn't moisturizing and dc'ing like I should. My hair is so uneven it's hard to post a starting length.  I"m somewhere around bsl I think and my goal is mbl.  I've been stuck at bsl because of breakage and I"m not sure what was/is causing it.  It's gotten much better, I think it was the color I still had on the ends of my hair. I'm going to trim and take some pics of my hair this weekend.  Right now I"m wearing flat twists in the front and either a twist out or big twists in the back pulled into a bun. I took a pic of this style and will post it to my fotki.  I can't check personal sites at my new job so I won't be able to check in as much as I'd like to.  I still should be able to do atleast twice a week though.  I'm going to put in individual twists in over this labor day weekend.  I don't know what's going on w/my hair but it doesn't look nearly as healthy as it did when I took my siggy pic.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 2, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> I think it all depends on how long your hair is and the texture. If you are finding that your twist are becoming unraveled, try covering with a nylon stocking and washing that way.


 
I rinse them with conditioner or if I have to I use very diluted shampoo.  I am careful not to manipulate them to much and to concentrate the poo on the scalp. I prefer to use a color applicator bottle to shampoo when my hair is twisted to make sure it gets on the scalp and I also find that I don't rough up my roots as much when I do this.


----------



## mj11051 (Sep 2, 2009)

Can I join this one? I'll twist on Sunday


----------



## rsmith (Sep 2, 2009)

Great Progress Oooop.  I hope I can catch up with you or at least get close.  I think I will post this weekend.

My Christmas present for myself will be long hair, I hope.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 2, 2009)

Oooop, your growth and retention is the business!  Your progress is very inspirational.


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm in twists now and plan to be for another month, so I'll be checking into this thread and asking questions.  

I've been wearing small twists for about a month (pulled into a bun), and I think that I am retaining most of my hair--it looks longer.  I need to start documenting my growth, but I'm kind of lazy with that.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 2, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> *This is how I wash my twists.  I cover my hair with a stocking and work some diluted condish in over it.  I gently massage and rinse.  it works well for me because 1) some of the condish inevitably stays in my hair which is great and 2) my twists stay fairly intact.*
> 
> Yeah..I do this when I wear my hair in smaller twist, since my hair tangles so easily.
> 
> ...



LOL..Glad you like my new bathroom.  But cleaning it can be a royal pain.... 




Ms Lala said:


> Hey ladies!!!  I"m so excited about this challenge.  I got kind of slack last time and wasn't moisturizing and dc'ing like I should. My hair is so uneven it's hard to post a starting length.  I"m somewhere around bsl I think and my goal is mbl.  I've been stuck at bsl because of breakage and I"m not sure what was/is causing it.  It's gotten much better, I think it was the color I still had on the ends of my hair. I'm going to trim and take some pics of my hair this weekend.  Right now I"m wearing flat twists in the front and either a twist out or big twists in the back pulled into a bun. I took a pic of this style and will post it to my fotki.  I can't check personal sites at my new job so I won't be able to check in as much as I'd like to.  I still should be able to do atleast twice a week though.  I'm going to put in individual twists in over this labor day weekend.  I don't know what's going on w/my hair but it doesn't look nearly as healthy as it did when I took my siggy pic.



I went through a period when I was neglecting my hair.  Hence the reason why I trimmed.  But definitely take a starting pic of where you are at, so that you can really see if/how this challenge is working for you.



mj11051 said:


> Can I join this one? I'll twist on Sunday



Hi..Thanks for your interest.  But only 10 participants will be in this challenge.  But definitely follow and ask questions whenever you have one.



rsmith said:


> Great Progress Oooop.  I hope I can catch up with you or at least get close.  I think I will post this weekend.
> 
> My Christmas present for myself will be long hair, I hope.



Thanks rsmith..You're growth is REALLY impressive...Who knew under all those small twist you had so much growth 



loolalooh said:


> Oooop, your growth and retention is the business!  Your progress is very inspirational.



You inspire me also 



tallnomad said:


> I'm in twists now and plan to be for another month, so I'll be checking into this thread and asking questions.
> 
> I've been wearing small twists for about a month (pulled into a bun), and I think that I am retaining most of my hair--it looks longer.  I need to start documenting my growth, but I'm kind of lazy with that.



A month..That's impressive.  The longest I've been able to keep mine in has been 2wks.  There are several twisties on this board that keep their twist in for that long/sometimes longer, so it's definitely doable. Just make sure to keep them properly moisturized.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 2, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Please continue to follow this trend and ask questions.  However, we will only have 10 participants in this challenge, so I won't be adding anyone else.



   Meanie!


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL..Well after the lack of participation on the last challenge, I needed to keep it small!!!


----------



## Dragone (Sep 2, 2009)

Yay, the challenge has started! I'll post pictures once my batteries for my camera are charged. If my twists ever get as thick as some of yours I will be happy


----------



## slw980205 (Sep 2, 2009)

just read the entire post and saw you only wanted 10 participants. i guess i will just continue to do my own twist challenge and follow for moral support.


----------



## sheava (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of my starting point and a recent twist out. I hope to be full bsl by the end of the challenge.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dragone said:


> Yay, the challenge has started! I'll post pictures once my batteries for my camera are charged. If my twists ever get as thick as some of yours I will be happy



Your hair looks thick from the pics you've posted.



sheava said:


> Here is a picture of my starting point and a recent twist out. I hope to be full bsl by the end of the challenge.



Too cute..And I am confident that you'll definitely be at full BSL by the end of this challenge.


----------



## Dragone (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm back! Here's my starting picture. Unfortunately my one-handed picture taking skills are pretty bad, so it's blurry. But as long as we get the idea, right?


----------



## growth2come (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it too late to join???....I have been twisting weekly since June and hoping to carry on till end of the year when I go back to braids....My twistout pictures are in my fotki. My current length is APL alhough I have been chopping away at splits lately.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 3, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I am lurking in this thread since I am terrible with challenges, but I want to know have any of you posted any pics of the way you are doing your twists?
> 
> I am looking for updos so that I can keep my seriously shrunken ends off of my collar and neck area.


 

Updo I tried for work..


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dragone said:


> I'm back! Here's my starting picture. Unfortunately my one-handed picture taking skills are pretty bad, so it's blurry. But as long as we get the idea, right?



We definitely get the idea..You have a lot of length already..What is your goal length???



growth2come said:


> Is it too late to join???....I have been twisting weekly since June and hoping to carry on till end of the year when I go back to braids....My twistout pictures are in my fotki. My current length is APL alhough I have been chopping away at splits lately.



Hi..Yeah, only took 10 participants this time around.  But definitely follow/give input/ask questions whenever you feel necessary.  I've been doing a search and destroy on my incomplete splits..I really hate those!!



Soliel185 said:


> Updo I tried for work..



Cute..I might steal your style this weekend.


----------



## doriannc (Sep 4, 2009)

add me to the list. I will try this


----------



## Dragone (Sep 4, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> We definitely get the idea..You have a lot of length already..What is your goal length???



My goal is to have an APL twistout, which translates to...who knows? Waist, tailbone, ankle length ? All I know is that I'm too lazy to straighten on a regular basis so I want my twistout/braidouts to be at a length I am happy with. At least until I discover the Messianic stylist who actually knows what she's doing.


----------



## rsmith (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty hairstyle Soliel


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, cute do, Soliel!  I love me some frenchbraided twists.

*CHECKIN:* I'm wrapping up week #1 in these twists.  Will do a prepoo, wash, & condition this weekend.  After airdrying, I'll just redo the perimeter.  The plan is to wear these twists for 4 weeks before putting in a new set.


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be following this as I just twisted my hair last night. I was manipulating my hair too much and thought twist would be a great way to take a break, thicken my hair, and take care of some issues.

oop2- your bathroom is nice. I noticed that too. I love big bathrooms especially when they have a nice sized mirror. And a see thru shower? Steamy!


ETA- I kinda would have joined but I suck at challenges anyways so it's good you are only taking 10 ppl. I will be subbing though.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 4, 2009)

How are ladies doing your hair for the weekend?  I'm thinking about sporting twistouts.....


----------



## sheava (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I will be wearing a twist out today and tomorrow. I am going to do a henna treatment on Sunday and then twist my hair again. I love the benefits of henna, but it is such a long process . I plan on keeping the twists for two weeks.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 4, 2009)

Geminigirl said:


> I will be following this as I just twisted my hair last night. I was manipulating my hair too much and thought twist would be a great way to take a break, thicken my hair, and take care of some issues.
> 
> oop2- your bathroom is nice. I noticed that too. I love big bathrooms especially when they have a nice sized mirror. And a see thru shower? Steamy!
> 
> ...




Yeah after living in Japan for over 3 yrs, there were certain things I wanted to have in my new home. 1 was a nice bathroom
.

Definitely pop in and ask questions/offer suggestions!!!


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Perhaps editing your first post to say that you're not accepting any more challengers  would curb the requests to join...

Once I find out how to subscribe I will be following this b/c I'm all twisted up right now and need some encouragement! Great tips in this thread (stocking cap washing!?!?).


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 4, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> How are ladies doing your hair for the weekend? I'm thinking about sporting twistouts.....


 
Oooh, be sure to post pics of your twistout!

I'm going to replicate this look I did last week.  Twistout pompadour and twist fishtail going down the back.  (Better pics and explanation in my fotki.)  I think I'll make the pomp bigger though. Then once the weekend wraps up, I'll just retwist the front.

Do you have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 4, 2009)

That style is cute that you posted. Currently enroute to Delaware to visit the inlaws. Taking family pics on Sunday. Will either wear a fluffed t/o or medium twist. Will definitely post pics.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 4, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> How are ladies doing your hair for the weekend? I'm thinking about sporting twistouts.....


 
I am locking myself in the house w/some movies to do my hair this weekend.  It is looking rough after wearing it loose the past couple of days after taking my twists out.  I really want to find a good stylist.  I realize that I have been neglecting my hair because I''m tired of doing it, I feel like I haven't been making much progress at all .  I have never been to a stylist because my mom is one and she always did my hair growing up and taught me how to do my own.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the twist out pompadour!  Must try that next week.  Like Ms. Lala, I'll be forcing myself to twist this weekend.  Right now my hair is in a twistout; I'll twist Sunday.  It'll be raining most of the weekend, so I won't feel bad about it, lol.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 4, 2009)

sheava said:


> Here is a picture of my starting point and a recent twist out. I hope to be full bsl by the end of the challenge.


 

Ahh!  Love your twists and the twist out...do you twist on dry hair?  How do you take them out for the twist out?  Loves it!


----------



## sheava (Sep 5, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Ahh!  Love your twists and the twist out...do you twist on dry hair?  How do you take them out for the twist out?  Loves it!



Awwww thank you! I twist on wet hair with ABBA Nourishing Conditioner leave in. When I take them out, I start from the top and slide my thumb between the two pieces. I try to manipulate a little as possible.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 5, 2009)

loolalooh said:


>



this is sooo gorgeous!! and i love your earrings!


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 5, 2009)

I just tried EQP Creme Conditioning Shampoo   It cleansed my hair but was gentle.  No tangles or dryness afterward. I detangled w/ cholesterol, then followed up by shampooing and applied the EQP H-2 leave in.  My hair feels good right now.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay here is my starting point.  I was so sad to see that my hair is the same length it's been for about 2 years now.  Not to mention I think it looks less healthy.  These are fat twists done on air dried hair.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I need to adjust my hair routine.  I know I slacked off this past month or so but that wouldnt' have ruined a year's worth of work.  I don't know what to do.  My hair breaks off in about 1/4 inch pieces everytime I comb.  I've tried protein, moisture,and baggying, but it hasn't worked so now I don't know what to do.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Okay here is my starting point.  I was so sad to see that my hair is the same length it's been for about 2 years now.  Not to mention I think it looks less healthy.  These are fat twists done on air dried hair.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I need to adjust my hair routine.  I know I slacked off this past month or so but that wouldnt' have ruined a year's worth of work.  I don't know what to do.  My hair breaks off in about 1/4 inch pieces everytime I comb.  I've tried protein, moisture,and baggying, but it hasn't worked so now I don't know what to do.



Your hair doesn't look bad, but I can understand your frustration on not seeing any growth in 2yrs.

How often do you wash your hair?  Do you DC everytime you wash?  How often do you trim your ends or do a search and destroy?  What products are you using on your hair daily to help maintain your moisture balance? Do you used combs/brushes on your hair?

For me, I have great retention, but I tend to keep things simple.  I cowash at least 3x/wk unless I'm in twistouts.  I wear large/medium twist 90% of the time.  I don't keep my twist in for longer than 10 days. I make sure to over my hair at night with a silk scarf.  I don't use combs/brushes, but a lot of condish and my hands to detangle and remove shedded strands.  I only use Herbal Essence condish on my hair.  I make sure to mist my twist at least 2x/day with water,fFollowed by a mix of oils, shea butter, aloe, and some glycerine.  This mix leaves my hair soft and moisturized.  

I would say good through your regime, and tweek some stuff out that may not be working.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 7, 2009)

So far I'm sticking with the challenge, but my SO hates the twists and that's not helping.  

I'm hoping he'll see the twistouts as a compromise.


----------



## Dragone (Sep 8, 2009)

I kept finding ginormous splits in the crown of my head, so I decided to cut 1" all around that layer. So irritating, but I don't want my hair to break all off because I was too much of a wuss to trim. Hopefully they will get under better control now, maybe I'll buy some of that Garnier split sealer stuff.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 8, 2009)

*CHECKIN:* Going on week #2 in these twists.  Not tired of them yet.  It helps that I don't have time to do anything else with my hair either.  LOL.


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been following along since the last challenge (once I bc'd) and plan to follow along with this one.  I've been rocking twists for a week and a half and then a twist out for a few days and then retwist. Ultimately, I've been twisting my hair every two weeks.

I did some twists last week and was currently on week two.  I did my twists much smaller this time and noticed some of my hair was starting to lock. I did shampoo and deep condition w/heat on Sunday.  I took out my twists this evening to detangle.  I plan to put some single strand twists/coils tonight to last me  until Sunday (twist day).  

How long are you leaving in you ladies leaving in your twists and what are you doing to prevent locking?  I would like to start doing mini twists and don't want any issues with locking. I didn't have locking issues when my twists were a little bigger.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ooop2*
Here are the answers to  your questions.  Maybe you ( or anyone else who wants to contribute) can help me w/my regimen. 

*Your hair doesn't look bad, but I can understand your frustration on not seeing any growth in 2yrs.*

Thanks, it's hard to tell but it just looks more dull than I"m used to it looking.  That may be because I usually blowdry it first.  But I"m trying to cut back on heat again to see if that's the culprit.

*How often do you wash your hair?* When it's in twist I only wash once every 2 weeks.  If I need to I cowash in between but it is rare I do it. I noticed I got alot of shedding when I cowashed often.

*Do you DC everytime you wash? *No, I used to, now I only DC 1x per month. I"ve gotten lazy w/that maybe I should get back to this. 

*How often do you trim your ends or do a search and destroy?*  Um, you got me on that one.  I kind of trim randomly when I figure I need it and if I notice a split I cut it.

*What products are you using on your hair daily to help maintain your moisture balance?* I was using a cholesterol, glycerin, and oil mix that I made. I also was using Hawaian silky 14 n1.  I stopped using those and now I'm trying EQP Mango butter and sealing w/shea butter and olive oil mix.

*Do you used combs/brushes on your hair?*  I use a wide tooth comb to detangle on wash days. Sometimes I follow it up with the Add+Shine wide paddle brush to detangle.  This is when I really notice breakage, when I am combing and brushing.  It's horrible. Maybe I'm too rough w/my hair. 

I noticed my hair seemed to like Hairveda products but I stopped buying them once I moved to TX because of shipping.  Since then I've been trying different things and I think not having a consistent regimen isn't helping my hair.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 8, 2009)

Just throwing a question out there but what do you ladies twist your hair with?


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 8, 2009)

Kusare said:


> Just throwing a question out there but what do you ladies twist your hair with?



I use a leave-in (usually Giovanni Direct Leave-in) plus 1-2 styling products depending on how I feel.  I usually use  Frederick Fekkai Luscious Curls  Cream, Fantasia IC Gel or Mizani Silk Defining Mousse.  Using styling product helps to keep my ends smooth.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 8, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> So far I'm sticking with the challenge, but my SO hates the twists and that's not helping.
> 
> I'm hoping he'll see the twistouts as a compromise.



You're not alone.  My husband of almost 12yrs HATES my large twist. He finds them WAY too chunky and unattractive.  However, he LOVES the twistouts that they produce.  But he ultimately believes that it is MY hair and I need to do to it what I see fit.  So my compromise is wearing T/Os on the weekends if we are going somewhere.  Or placing my hair in smaller twist and wearing an updo.  Hopefully you guys can find a happy medium.  If not, you've gotta do what makes you happy......



Dragone said:


> I kept finding ginormous splits in the crown of my head, so I decided to cut 1" all around that layer. So irritating, but I don't want my hair to break all off because I was too much of a wuss to trim. Hopefully they will get under better control now, maybe I'll buy some of that Garnier split sealer stuff.



So your splits are in the crown?? Do you know what's causing it?  Is that area drier than the other sections on your hair?



loolalooh said:


> *CHECKIN:* Going on week #2 in these twists.  Not tired of them yet.  It helps that I don't have time to do anything else with my hair either.  LOL.



That's the reason I love wearing twist.  You can do them 1x, then not have to fool with them (besides keeping them moisturized) for awhile.



Nixx said:


> I've been following along since the last challenge (once I bc'd) and plan to follow along with this one.  I've been rocking twists for a week and a half and then a twist out for a few days and then retwist. Ultimately, I've been twisting my hair every two weeks.
> 
> I did some twists last week and was currently on week two.  I did my twists much smaller this time and noticed some of my hair was starting to lock. I did shampoo and deep condition w/heat on Sunday.  I took out my twists this evening to detangle.  I plan to put some single strand twists/coils tonight to last me  until Sunday (twist day).
> 
> How long are you leaving in you ladies leaving in your twists and what are you doing to prevent locking?  I would like to start doing mini twists and don't want any issues with locking. I didn't have locking issues when my twists were a little bigger.



How are you moisturizing your twist.  I find that my daily regime of spritzing my twist with water, then applying my shea butter mix give my hair good slip and as a result it doesn't lock.  I have found that when I only spritz but don't add enough moisturizing cream, my hair tend to tangle/matte together more.



Ms Lala said:


> *Ooop2*
> Here are the answers to  your questions.  Maybe you ( or anyone else who wants to contribute) can help me w/my regimen.
> 
> *Your hair doesn't look bad, but I can understand your frustration on not seeing any growth in 2yrs.*
> ...



That is EXACTLY why I had to stop using combs/brushes.  I was just too rough and causing unnecessary breakage.  Now I just use my hands and a lot of condish and that does the trick.  It's RARE that I use a brush/comb on my hair.



Kusare said:


> Just throwing a question out there but what do you ladies twist your hair with?



On damp hair, I apply a blend of shea butter, castor or coconut oil, aloe gel, and a small amt of glycerin.  I something change up my mix, and a consistent ingredient is my shea butter and some oil.

Update on me:

Wore twistouts for the past 4 days.  Washed, detangled, and placed my hair in large twist last night.  Will wear twistouts on the weekend, then retwist on Monday.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay back from cleveland so I can post some starting pics now. I have been twisted up since last Thursday night. It took me a long time but well worth it being out of town and not worrying about my hair. My family who hasnt seen me in awhile loved my hair. I didnt get one nasty comment which I never expected from my family. Just the usually why did u cut of that hair !!!! 
These pics are from last wk right after I washed, before I twisted and how my twist came out. I also updated my fotki. My routine is real simple as far as products and maintence. Im keeping it really low and simple. Washing when I work out and trying to stick with the same products for six months. 
Happy twisting ladies


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello ladies! So sorry, not checked in yet. Been too busy changing jobs (applying, studying for interview etc), and well, it's all paid up, I've a new job - hurray!

I'm in twists right now, into the second week with them (might be trouble taking out but I'll be positive). I co-wash + sodium bicarbonate) and deep condition every week, mostly Saturdays post swimming with hubby and step son. I'm loving a simple routine, and here's to hoping it'll do my hair some good. Will post pics soon - my hair pics at the end of TFG pt 2 will be the same for the beginning of this one (makes sense?). Will endeavour to post these soon, I promise!


----------



## rsmith (Sep 9, 2009)

I twisted my hair yesterday.  I will post pics tonight.


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 9, 2009)

@oooop2: I use a creamy leave-in every single day including wash day. That probably is the problem. I even used a creamy leave-in after washing and when my hair was dry, it felt like there was buildup even though I just washed my hair.  I think I may go back to my usual size twists or get a liquid leave-in for my small twists. I ended up twisting my usual size twists last night and I'm happy.

@bablou: I love your hair!  It is sooo thick...I love it!  I would love to do twists like yours and get similar results.  Maybe in the future.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nixx said:


> @oooop2: I use a creamy leave-in every single day including wash day. That probably is the problem. I even used a creamy leave-in after washing and when my hair was dry, it felt like there was buildup even though I just washed my hair. I think I may go back to my usual size twists or get a liquid leave-in for my small twists. I ended up twisting my usual size twists last night and I'm happy.
> 
> @bablou: I love your hair! It is sooo thick...I love it! I would love to do twists like yours and get similar results. Maybe in the future.


 

Thank you it took a couple of trys to get it like I like it. I guess Im sticking with the small twist for now. Ull get there girl especially doing this challenge.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kusare said:


> Just throwing a question out there but what do you ladies twist your hair with?


 

I put on my leave in conditioner devacare one and jessi wkly deep con. Then I have a spray bottle and a shea mix with jojoba, coconut and EVOO oil next to my side. I usually dip my fingers in the shea on each twist or if my hair starts to get dry I will section off a chunk squirt with water then run some shea thru that section. The shea mix holds my twist well and keeps them moistured and gives them sheen


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nixx said:


> I've been following along since the last challenge (once I bc'd) and plan to follow along with this one. I've been rocking twists for a week and a half and then a twist out for a few days and then retwist. Ultimately, I've been twisting my hair every two weeks.
> 
> I did some twists last week and was currently on week two. I did my twists much smaller this time and noticed some of my hair was starting to lock. I did shampoo and deep condition w/heat on Sunday. I took out my twists this evening to detangle. I plan to put some single strand twists/coils tonight to last me until Sunday (twist day).
> 
> How long are you leaving in you ladies leaving in your twists and what are you doing to prevent locking? I would like to start doing mini twists and don't want any issues with locking. I didn't have locking issues when my twists were a little bigger.


 
Here in the last 2mons I have been washing my hair almost daily (no shamppoo just running water in my hair or with a little bit of conditioner) while in twist. I make my twist small too but I think what really helps me is running my fingerst thru my hair and finding pieces that I feel need to be retwisted. That way they dont look frizzy or lock up. I think the water helps but I dont go to bed with wet hair. Learned that the first wk I was natural...lol


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 9, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Okay back from cleveland so I can post some starting pics now. I have been twisted up since last Thursday night. It took me a long time but well worth it being out of town and not worrying about my hair. My family who hasnt seen me in awhile loved my hair. I didnt get one nasty comment which I never expected from my family. Just the usually why did u cut of that hair !!!!
> These pics are from last wk right after I washed, before I twisted and how my twist came out. I also updated my fotki. My routine is real simple as far as products and maintence. Im keeping it really low and simple. Washing when I work out and trying to stick with the same products for six months.
> Happy twisting ladies


 
I HEART your hair texture and color!  So gorgeous.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 9, 2009)

Nixx said:


> I've been following along since the last challenge (once I bc'd) and plan to follow along with this one. I've been rocking twists for a week and a half and then a twist out for a few days and then retwist. Ultimately, I've been twisting my hair every two weeks.
> 
> I did some twists last week and was currently on week two. I did my twists much smaller this time and noticed some of my hair was starting to lock. I did shampoo and deep condition w/heat on Sunday. I took out my twists this evening to detangle. I plan to put some single strand twists/coils tonight to last me until Sunday (twist day).
> 
> *How long are you leaving in you ladies leaving in your twists and what are you doing to prevent locking? I would like to start doing mini twists and don't want any issues with locking. I didn't have locking issues when my twists were a little bigger*.


 
The last time I wore mini twists, I had them in for 6 weeks and co-washed every other day to daily.  My hair started to loc and it was a disastrous takedown.  Never again with the frequent co-washing.

Right now, I'm wearing medium twists for 4 weeks and just washing weekly.  My hair should be alright.  Eventually I'll go back to mini twists, but wash weekly instead of as frequently as I did the last time.

To prevent locking I HIGHLY recommend keeping washing/co-washing to a minimum.  Weekly works for me; I've heard of some who are able to wash 2x a week.  While washing, try not to overmanipulate your roots; washing in plaits or with a stocking cap.  Keep the hair sufficiently moisturized but don't overdo the products; that'll contribute to meshing.  Oh, and it helps to redo the perimeter ... that area tends to lock faster for me.  Lastly, you can further minimize locking by braiding the roots, though it's not necessary.  HTH!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 9, 2009)

Kusare said:


> Just throwing a question out there but what do you ladies twist your hair with?



I currently use a homemade whipped shea butter mixture.  (Unrefined shea butter mixed with safflower oil, olive oil, and coconut oil.)  I've also started using gel on my edges and the twists in the front for a "neater" appearance.


----------



## Anew (Sep 9, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Okay..Here is my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gosh I love your hair! Hhow long have you been natural and did you bc or transition? I'm sure all that info is in your fotki but I can't see fotki at work


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 9, 2009)

I know I'm being a baby, but I miss my hair! 

Hopefully I'll get more used to having it all put away soon. It is really easy to care for and keep moisturized, but at the same time now it feels so.....normal.  

I will post pics later today of the updo I semi invented this morning.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 9, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I know I'm being a baby, but I miss my hair!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get more used to having it all put away soon. It is really easy to care for and keep moisturized, but at the same time now it feels so.....normal.
> 
> I will post pics later today of the updo I semi invented this morning.


 
Awww ... you're not alone.  It's fine to feel that way especially after a fresh BC.  Try to keep in mind that twisting is your ticket to growth retention.  That's why I ran back to this challenge.  LOL.

Like you and Oooop, my SO hates my twists, but I basically tell him "whatever".  He also wishes my hair were longer so I tell him the only way I can get there is by twisting.  Now he puts up with it.

Also, you can spice up your twists when you get bored.  Throw on a flower, do smaller twists for more versatility, undo a few twists, or go for an allout twistout.  

Hang in there.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 9, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> Awww ... you're not alone. It's fine to feel that way especially after a fresh BC. Try to keep in mind that twisting is your ticket to growth retention. That's why I ran back to this challenge. LOL.
> 
> Like you and Oooop, my SO hates my twists, but I basically tell him "whatever". He also wishes my hair were longer so I tell him the only way I can get there is by twisting. Now he puts up with it.
> 
> ...


 
 I know, I know. 

I also kinda think my twists look like used up doody but the only way to improve them is to keep trying. 

I was thinking about trying smaller twists, but after reading about the locking issues some ladies were having earlier in the thread I'm a bit scared. Hopefully I can find a good balance between the two and come up with the perfect size. 

I had considered lightly blowdrying my hair in order to lengthen and neaten the twists, but I haven't used direct heat since...uh....April-ish(?) and the idea of blowdrying THEN twisting my hair is so daunting I don't even want to consider it.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 9, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> I HEART your hair texture and color! So gorgeous.


 
Thanks so much!!! Im trying girl!! I luv ur hair by the way and am always on your blog....so informative


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 9, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I also kinda think my twists look like used up doody but the only way to improve them is to keep trying.
> 
> ...


 

I know smaller twist take a little bit longer to do but I think you should try it to switch it up a little. You just have to be careful with what you put in your hair I feel in order to prevent locking. I havent experienced locking and maybe thats because my hair is short but I think its because I dont use a lot of product but a little bit of conditioner and coconut oil or shea butter when I think its getting to dry. Smaller twist can give you longer results and you can retwist here and there if needed.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 9, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I also kinda think my twists look like used up doody but the only way to improve them is to keep trying.
> 
> ...


 

I just peeked at your fotki and your twists don't look anything like doody.  YOu have a gorgeous face and I can't imagine any style looking bad on you.  I would suggest doing some flat twists in the front to accent your face and smaller twists in the back.  When my hair was about your length I  used to roll my twists on small rollers for a fuller effect.  ALso doing them on dry hair that has been stretched some way helps w/length. IHTH


----------



## aprils13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ladies, how long was your hair before you were able to get a cute set of bob-style twists?  My hair is almost sl but my twist come up shorter and plus you can see still my scalp.  

Soliel185, how long is your hair?


----------



## rsmith (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi ladies everyone's hair is looking so good.  I just wanted to add my starting pic.


----------



## zelia5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys... I've been stalking LHCF for soo many months now and actually have my hair in single kinky braids now.  I know the its too late for submissions now, but I'll like to hang around and follow along for some twist ideas as I intend to twist until the end of the year as well.

BTW... all of your hair is beautiful.  Can't wait for my hair to get that length


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you for your help ladies.  I'm starting to think that product buildup and maybe the use of commercial product may be my problem.  I  use a good amount of moisturizer/leave-in conditioner daily and only shampoo once a week. I'm going to try experimenting and only use a leave-in conditioner and some shea butter for my next set.  I want to try and get a full two weeks out of my twists.


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 9, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I also kinda think my twists look like used up doody but the only way to improve them is to keep trying.
> 
> ...



I really think you should try smaller twists!  I think they would look fabulous on you!  I think you have to experiment a bit to find your perfect routine for getting smooth twists w/o locking.  They may take a little longer to put in but it's worth it especially if you can keep them in for an extended period of time.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 10, 2009)

zelia5 said:


> Hi guys... I've been stalking LHCF for soo many months now and actually have my hair in single kinky braids now. I know the its too late for submissions now, but I'll like to hang around and follow along for some twist ideas as I intend to twist until the end of the year as well.
> 
> BTW... all of your hair is beautiful. Can't wait for my hair to get that length


 

For sure!!! I know there are only 10 members allowed but I think its great to have people chime in or check out this thread for suggestions and help. Good look keepin your hair in twist.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 10, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> Ladies, how long was your hair before you were able to get a cute set of bob-style twists? My hair is almost sl but my twist come up shorter and plus you can see still my scalp.
> 
> Soliel185, how long is your hair?


 
My hair is kind of layered ( I just cut wherever the natural ended and relaxed began). The longest layer, in the back comes down about an inch below my collarbone stretched (I posted a length check earlier in the thread) and the shortest is almost chin length. 

You can still see my scalp until the twists get wet, and then they puff up and fill in all the spaces - of course this means they can look messy, so you have to decide which direction you want to lean in.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 10, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> I know smaller twist take a little bit longer to do but I think you should try it to switch it up a little. You just have to be careful with what you put in your hair I feel in order to prevent locking. I havent experienced locking and maybe thats because my hair is short but I think its because I dont use a lot of product but a little bit of conditioner and coconut oil or shea butter when I think its getting to dry. Smaller twist can give you longer results and you can retwist here and there if needed.


 


Ms Lala said:


> I just peeked at your fotki and your twists don't look anything like doody. YOu have a gorgeous face and I can't imagine any style looking bad on you. I would suggest doing some flat twists in the front to accent your face and smaller twists in the back. When my hair was about your length I used to roll my twists on small rollers for a fuller effect. ALso doing them on dry hair that has been stretched some way helps w/length. IHTH


 
Thanks, Ms. Lala - but my own personal experience tells me that is is very VERY possible. 



Nixx said:


> I really think you should try smaller twists! I think they would look fabulous on you! I think you have to experiment a bit to find your perfect routine for getting smooth twists w/o locking. They may take a little longer to put in but it's worth it especially if you can keep them in for an extended period of time.


 

Thx - you all gave great advice.  

I think I will take the twists I have now, and start splitting them into smaller twists so it won't seem so overwhelming. I don't use a lot of product, but I will have to watch the wetting/co-washing. My hair feels so moisturized in the twists, I don't feel the need to add much honestly. my hair seems to really like low maintenance protective styles.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 10, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I also kinda think my twists look like used up doody but the only way to improve them is to keep trying.
> 
> ...


 
Co-signing with the ladies!  Smaller twists (any style really) would look great on you.  I was being dumb  which is the only reason my hair started to lock in small twists.  You should be fine so long as you monitor your hair and don't overmanipulate it.

And yep, twisting on dry, stretched hair yields more length and gives a neater look.  That's pretty much what I do these days.  You can airdry your in big braids or band it so that you don't have to use direct heat.  After it's dry, then twist away!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 10, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Hi ladies everyone's hair is looking so good. I just wanted to add my starting pic.


 
Your twists look so pretty, and your starting point is awesome.


----------



## rsmith (Sep 10, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> Your twists look so pretty, and your starting point is awesome.


 

Thanks girl.  My goal is MBL in which I have  a long way to go.  Your hair is gorgeous.  I know we both will achieve our goals.


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 10, 2009)

I love your hair, RSmith! So full, thick and healthy!


----------



## rsmith (Sep 10, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I love your hair, RSmith! So full, thick and healthy!



Thanks Jaxhair.  Your hair is progressing well.  I checked your fokti out.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 11, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Okay back from cleveland so I can post some starting pics now. I have been twisted up since last Thursday night. It took me a long time but well worth it being out of town and not worrying about my hair. My family who hasnt seen me in awhile loved my hair. I didnt get one nasty comment which I never expected from my family. Just the usually why did u cut of that hair !!!!
> These pics are from last wk right after I washed, before I twisted and how my twist came out. I also updated my fotki. My routine is real simple as far as products and maintence. Im keeping it really low and simple. Washing when I work out and trying to stick with the same products for six months.
> Happy twisting ladies



So cute!! Will definitely help those with hair your length!!!



Jaxhair said:


> Hello ladies! So sorry, not checked in yet. Been too busy changing jobs (applying, studying for interview etc), and well, it's all paid up, I've a new job - hurray!
> 
> I'm in twists right now, into the second week with them (might be trouble taking out but I'll be positive). I co-wash + sodium bicarbonate) and deep condition every week, mostly Saturdays post swimming with hubby and step son. I'm loving a simple routine, and here's to hoping it'll do my hair some good. Will post pics soon - my hair pics at the end of TFG pt 2 will be the same for the beginning of this one (makes sense?). Will endeavour to post these soon, I promise!



Glad your routine is working for you..Definitely post some pics up Jax, so we can see everyone in this challenge starting point....



Nixx said:


> @oooop2: I use a creamy leave-in every single day including wash day. That probably is the problem. I even used a creamy leave-in after washing and when my hair was dry, it felt like there was buildup even though I just washed my hair.  I think I may go back to my usual size twists or get a liquid leave-in for my small twists. I ended up twisting my usual size twists last night and I'm happy.
> 
> @bablou: I love your hair!  It is sooo thick...I love it!  I would love to do twists like yours and get similar results.  Maybe in the future.



Try using Apple Cider Vinegar or Baking Soda to remove all the build up.  That might help.  And why are you using a leave-in daily?  Does you hair need that much condish?  Try reducing this also, to see if that helps.



bablou00 said:


> I put on my leave in conditioner devacare one and jessi wkly deep con. Then I have a spray bottle and a shea mix with jojoba, coconut and EVOO oil next to my side. I usually dip my fingers in the shea on each twist or if my hair starts to get dry I will section off a chunk squirt with water then run some shea thru that section. The shea mix holds my twist well and keeps them moistured and gives them sheen



Do you like Devacare and Jessie's?  I've tried both and they didn't do anything for my hair.  I use a shea mix similar to yours.  I sometimes add aloe gel and whip it up.



bablou00 said:


> Here in the last 2mons I have been washing my hair almost daily (no shamppoo just running water in my hair or with a little bit of conditioner) while in twist. I make my twist small too but I think what really helps me is running my fingerst thru my hair and finding pieces that I feel need to be retwisted. That way they dont look frizzy or lock up. I think the water helps but I dont go to bed with wet hair. Learned that the first wk I was natural...lol



How long do your twist normally last before you redo your entire head?



loolalooh said:


> The last time I wore mini twists, I had them in for 6 weeks and co-washed every other day to daily.  My hair started to loc and it was a disastrous takedown.  Never again with the frequent co-washing.
> 
> Right now, I'm wearing medium twists for 4 weeks and just washing weekly.  My hair should be alright.  Eventually I'll go back to mini twists, but wash weekly instead of as frequently as I did the last time.
> 
> To prevent locking I HIGHLY recommend keeping washing/co-washing to a minimum.  Weekly works for me; I've heard of some who are able to wash 2x a week.  While washing, try not to overmanipulate your roots; washing in plaits or with a stocking cap.  Keep the hair sufficiently moisturized but don't overdo the products; that'll contribute to meshing.  Oh, and it helps to redo the perimeter ... that area tends to lock faster for me.  Lastly, you can further minimize locking by braiding the roots, though it's not necessary.  HTH!



I agree w/ limiting the washing/cowashing unless you are going to redo/touchup often.



loolalooh said:


> I currently use a homemade whipped shea butter mixture.  (Unrefined shea butter mixed with safflower oil, olive oil, and coconut oil.)  I've also started using gel on my edges and the twists in the front for a "neater" appearance.



Good mix!!!



Anew said:


> Gosh I love your hair! Hhow long have you been natural and did you bc or transition? I'm sure all that info is in your fotki but I can't see fotki at work



Hey..Thanks for the compliment.  I truly appreciate it.  Been natural since Feb 9, 2008.  Wore my hair close to my scalp for 8 straight years and LOVED IT!!!  That was truly my EFFORTLESS style.  Then in Nov 2005, we relocated to Japan and I decided to left me hair grow.  So my journey to this length started in Nov 2005.



Soliel185 said:


> I know I'm being a baby, but I miss my hair!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get more used to having it all put away soon. It is really easy to care for and keep moisturized, but at the same time now it feels so.....normal.
> 
> I will post pics later today of the updo I semi invented this morning.



Missing your hair is definitely normal.  I think that is why some only stay in twist for a few days and then wear twistouts.



loolalooh said:


> Awww ... you're not alone.  It's fine to feel that way especially after a fresh BC.  Try to keep in mind that twisting is your ticket to growth retention.  That's why I ran back to this challenge.  LOL.
> 
> Like you and Oooop, my SO hates my twists, but I basically tell him "whatever".  He also wishes my hair were longer so I tell him the only way I can get there is by twisting.  Now he puts up with it.
> 
> ...



Definitely agree w/ the hair accessories.  It's amazing what they can do to a boring ponytail....



Soliel185 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I also kinda think my twists look like used up doody but the only way to improve them is to keep trying.
> 
> ...



Your twist look fine.  And I don't think you need to blowdry in order to lengthen or have neater twist.  I twist large on damp hair.  Then, the next day on dry hair, I separate the large twist and make them smaller.  I then spritz with water and apply my shea mix.  Doing it on dry hair gives me length, but blowdrying makes my hair hard.  



bablou00 said:


> I know smaller twist take a little bit longer to do but I think you should try it to switch it up a little. You just have to be careful with what you put in your hair I feel in order to prevent locking. I havent experienced locking and maybe thats because my hair is short but I think its because I dont use a lot of product but a little bit of conditioner and coconut oil or shea butter when I think its getting to dry. Smaller twist can give you longer results and you can retwist here and there if needed.



I did mini twist 1 time, and LOVED it.  But it took way to long, so I haven't done them again.  And I agree about not using a lot of product.  Some use way too much......



Ms Lala said:


> I just peeked at your fotki and your twists don't look anything like doody.  YOu have a gorgeous face and I can't imagine any style looking bad on you.  I would suggest doing some flat twists in the front to accent your face and smaller twists in the back.  When my hair was about your length I  used to roll my twists on small rollers for a fuller effect.  ALso doing them on dry hair that has been stretched some way helps w/length. IHTH



Another suggestion is Curly Nikki's twist n curl.  I bet that would look cute on you!!!  My avatar pic is my TnC style.



aprils13 said:


> Ladies, how long was your hair before you were able to get a cute set of bob-style twists?  My hair is almost sl but my twist come up shorter and plus you can see still my scalp.
> 
> Soliel185, how long is your hair?



I'm at bra strap length and there still are times when my hair shrink up to my ears.  Are you parting your hair.  If so, try just grabbing hair and twisting.  Sometimes the neat parts give too much of a scalpy look.



rsmith said:


> Hi ladies everyone's hair is looking so good.  I just wanted to add my starting pic.



NICE!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 11, 2009)

zelia5 said:


> Hi guys... I've been stalking LHCF for soo many months now and actually have my hair in single kinky braids now.  I know the its too late for submissions now, but I'll like to hang around and follow along for some twist ideas as I intend to twist until the end of the year as well.
> 
> BTW... all of your hair is beautiful.  Can't wait for my hair to get that length



Thanks for popping in and definitely ask questions!!



Nixx said:


> Thank you for your help ladies.  I'm starting to think that product buildup and maybe the use of commercial product may be my problem.  I  use a good amount of moisturizer/leave-in conditioner daily and only shampoo once a week. I'm going to try experimenting and only use a leave-in conditioner and some shea butter for my next set.  I want to try and get a full two weeks out of my twists.



What do you cover your hair with at night?  That also helps.




bablou00 said:


> For sure!!! I know there are only 10 members allowed but I think its great to have people chime in or check out this thread for suggestions and help. Good look keepin your hair in twist.



I agree



rsmith said:


> Thanks girl.  My goal is MBL in which I have  a long way to go.  Your hair is gorgeous.  I know we both will achieve our goals.



I doubt you have THAT long to go..What is your goal date?

Ladies...Your hair is LOOKING fabulous.  Thanks for posting and updating us on your progress.  Keep the pics and post coming!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 11, 2009)

The longest Ive kept them in was 2 1/2 wks this last time. I could of gone longer I think (kind of hairy) but I wanted them fresh and nice looking before I went to surprise my family in Cleveland. Most of my relatives didnt know I chopped my hair off. I plan on keepin the ones in this thread in a little bit longer if I can. But I work out daily and wash after so they tend to fall out. I retwist here and there but sometimes its more hassle to search and pick out then to just do my whole head. Plus I dont see any progress they shrink up a lot...lol!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh yea and I do like those two conditioners. I purchased them when I was transitioning and stalking curlynikki's blog but it didnt do much with my two textures. My hair can tell the difference when I dont use them as a leave in before I apply other products. 
And the shea mix my sister makes and she was suppose to put in the aloe vera this last time but forgot...its still my staple


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 11, 2009)

Can you repost the rules for the challenge? I just realized I don't have a copy of them.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Can you repost the rules for the challenge? I just realized I don't have a copy of them.



I posted on the first page for you


----------



## sheava (Sep 11, 2009)

Just checking in. I still have the same twists from last weekend and I will keep them in for another week.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm twisting tonight; I had a hell of a detangling session this afternoon...grr. Anyhoo, I attached my starting length pics...I couldn't get a back shot because I was too lazy, lol. I hope to be BSL in the back by the end of the year. Based on my growth in the last challenge, I think it's feasible. I'm thinking of buying a tub of shea butter also...anyone ever done this?


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 12, 2009)

sheava said:


> Just checking in. I still have the same twists from last weekend and I will keep them in for another week.



Thanks for checking in....



productjunkie814 said:


> I'm twisting tonight; I had a hell of a detangling session this afternoon...grr. Anyhoo, I attached my starting length pics...I couldn't get a back shot because I was too lazy, lol. I hope to be BSL in the back by the end of the year. Based on my growth in the last challenge, I think it's feasible. I'm thinking of buying a tub of shea butter also...anyone ever done this?



Too cute!! And yep, I think you can make BSL or pretty close by the end of this challenge!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Apologies it's taken me 2 weeks, but here are my starting pics:


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 13, 2009)

I look so dorky, lol! Anyway.... I'm hoping my hair at the front is closer to my chin at the end of the challenge, and the side is well at or past the collarbone. Still unable to take pics of the back but I'm aiming for APL back there. Whether I can achieve that in the next 3 months is doubtful, but I want to be able to hold a strand and take a pic, lol!


----------



## rsmith (Sep 13, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I'm twisting tonight; I had a hell of a detangling session this afternoon...grr. Anyhoo, I attached my starting length pics...I couldn't get a back shot because I was too lazy, lol. I hope to be BSL in the back by the end of the year. Based on my growth in the last challenge, I think it's feasible. I'm thinking of buying a tub of shea butter also...anyone ever done this?



So healthy and lots of sheen


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 13, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I'm twisting tonight; I had a hell of a detangling session this afternoon...grr. Anyhoo, I attached my starting length pics...I couldn't get a back shot because I was too lazy, lol. I hope to be BSL in the back by the end of the year. Based on my growth in the last challenge, I think it's feasible. I'm thinking of buying a tub of shea butter also...anyone ever done this?



Your hair looks great! U will make BSL in no time


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 13, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I look so dorky, lol! Anyway.... I'm hoping my hair at the front is closer to my chin at the end of the challenge, and the side is well at or past the collarbone. Still unable to take pics of the back but I'm aiming for APL back there. Whether I can achieve that in the next 3 months is doubtful, but I want to be able to hold a strand and take a pic, lol!



Your shots look good no dorkness in these parts! I'm sure u will get there in three months wtih twisting. I have see a nice amt of growth since I've bc'd and been twisted up the whole time. I think we all will see some good results if we stick with this till the end.

I have been twisted since last wk this Wednesday will be two wks. I am going to see if I can keep these in for 3 to 4 wks with just retwisting as needed. I love seing my hair out so that's going to be a challenge keeping them in for so long! I still co wash daily. I'm thinking if I make it to 3wks I will have a good shampoo day to get some residu from products out. Will keep u ladies posted


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 13, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I'm twisting tonight; I had a hell of a detangling session this afternoon...grr. Anyhoo, I attached my starting length pics...I couldn't get a back shot because I was too lazy, lol. I hope to be BSL in the back by the end of the year. Based on my growth in the last challenge, I think it's feasible. I'm thinking of buying a tub of shea butter also...anyone ever done this?



I agree .. you'll be BSL in no time; it's definitely feasible.  Love your hair!

I've bought bulk shea butter before (5lbs).  I like it and it'll last me for quite a while.  What stores are you looking at?


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 13, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Apologies it's taken me 2 weeks, but here are my starting pics:



Girl, you'll reach your goals in no time too.  Great starting point!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 13, 2009)

*CHECKIN:  *Okay, so I'm with Bablou ... I'm wrapping week #2 in these twists.  I did a prepoo, wash, condition, and seal this morning.  Tomorrow morning I'll redo the perimeter.  Two more weeks to go and I'll take these babies out for a break.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I am checking-in.  I have figured out part of the reason why I am not retaining length.  Today I noticed that while I am working (studying, on the computer etc...) I literally pull on my hair.l  I didn't realize I was doing this.  I had little broken hairs on my shirt from pulling and tugging.  So my new goal is to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Well I am checking-in. I have figured out part of the reason why I am not retaining length. Today I noticed that while I am working (studying, on the computer etc...) I literally pull on my hair.l I didn't realize I was doing this. I had little broken hairs on my shirt from pulling and tugging. So my new goal is to keep my hands out of my hair.


 
Haha...I wanted to start a thread about this awhile ago but Im sure theres thousands but ever since Ive BC'd I can not keep my hands out of my hair either. I am always pulling and playing and feeling. I just cant get enough. I think Im gonna join you on that because I have it bad!!!


----------



## Dragone (Sep 13, 2009)

Just checking in. I'm overnight conditioning with HE anti-frizz conditioner and will twist in the morning. I wore my twists up until the weekend last week and then twist-outs this weekend.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 13, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Haha...I wanted to start a thread about this awhile ago but Im sure theres thousands but ever since Ive BC'd I can not keep my hands out of my hair either. I am always pulling and playing and feeling. I just cant get enough. I think Im gonna join you on that because I have it bad!!!


 
It's so hard not to put my hands in my hair!!!! I need an intervention.


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 13, 2009)

Ms Lala--I LOVE your hair.  Is it possible for you to wear a big claw clip or put it in one of those Goody rubberbands so it's out of your reach?  

I've been wearing my twists in buns because I definitely have the hands in hair disease.  My bangs are out, so I'm constantly messing in them and cutting off random splits.

And like you, I also use heat in my hair first before making my twists.  I either twist on already pressed hair (usually 2 week-old pressed hair) or have a friend lightly press my roots, however, I want to try something different next time.

I typed my new plans for heat in the old Twisting thread.  I plan on washing and deep conditioning in big twists and then sitting under the hooded dryer as I believe this will "set" my hair and make it much more loose (almost like a roller set).  Then, I will undo the big twists, lightly press the roots and then re-twist into small twists.  

I haven't tried this yet, but will post my results in about 2 weeks when I try this.  






Ms Lala said:


> Well I am checking-in.  I have figured out part of the reason why I am not retaining length.  Today I noticed that while I am working (studying, on the computer etc...) I literally pull on my hair.l  I didn't realize I was doing this.  I had little broken hairs on my shirt from pulling and tugging.  So my new goal is to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 13, 2009)

tallnomad said:


> Ms Lala--*I LOVE your hair.* Is it possible for you to wear a *big claw clip or put it in one of those Goody rubberbands so it's out of your reach*?
> 
> I've been wearing my twists in buns because I definitely have the hands in hair disease. My bangs are out, so I'm constantly messing in them and cutting off random splits.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much because I'm not feeling my hair right now. I have been wearing my twists in a bun at work.  The problems start when I get home and take my hair down.  That's when I catch myself pulling on it.  I'm going to try leaving it pinned up until bed time though and just make myself leave it alone.  I started thinking about it and realized that I got the most growth when I did the hide your hair challenge where I either wore wigs or my hair pinned up and just left it alone.   I was also using little heat then since my hair was usually hidden or pinned up.  So I'm staying away from the heat and I am really going to try and keep my hands out of my hair.

Please let me know how sitting under the dryer in twists turns out.  I would like an alternative to air drying w/o using the blowdryer.  It  takes sooooo long for my hair to dry which is why I started blowdrying.  Plus I find that my twists are less fuzzy when I use heat first but I want to retain length so I'm willing to sacrifice and deal with the fuzz.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 14, 2009)

^^^ I typically twist my hair the day after a wng. 

Then I just need my spray bottle of water to coil the ends and smooth the sections as I twist. It's been working out well for me so far.  

Today was my first time wearing my hair out since we started the challenge. I had a twist out, but then part of it got wet in the shower so it was all kinds of loosy goosey semi puffed gloriousness this afternoon. 

I shook it out like a champion and wore it proudly around town with some giant earrings.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Apologies it's taken me 2 weeks, but here are my starting pics:



Thanks for posting 



Jaxhair said:


> I look so dorky, lol! Anyway.... I'm hoping my hair at the front is closer to my chin at the end of the challenge, and the side is well at or past the collarbone. Still unable to take pics of the back but I'm aiming for APL back there. Whether I can achieve that in the next 3 months is doubtful, but I want to be able to hold a strand and take a pic, lol!



You need to do what I do and have your camera on timer, then have your hubby pull on your hair...LOL



bablou00 said:


> Your shots look good no dorkness in these parts! I'm sure u will get there in three months wtih twisting. I have see a nice amt of growth since I've bc'd and been twisted up the whole time. I think we all will see some good results if we stick with this till the end.
> 
> I have been twisted since last wk this Wednesday will be two wks. I am going to see if I can keep these in for 3 to 4 wks with just retwisting as needed. I love seing my hair out so that's going to be a challenge keeping them in for so long! I still co wash daily. I'm thinking if I make it to 3wks I will have a good shampoo day to get some residu from products out. Will keep u ladies posted



I wish I could keep them in that long.  But FRIZZ central sets in and I have to redo.



loolalooh said:


> *CHECKIN:  *Okay, so I'm with Bablou ... I'm wrapping week #2 in these twists.  I did a prepoo, wash, condition, and seal this morning.  Tomorrow morning I'll redo the perimeter.  Two more weeks to go and I'll take these babies out for a break.



That's what I like...KISS!!!



Ms Lala said:


> Well I am checking-in.  I have figured out part of the reason why I am not retaining length.  Today I noticed that while I am working (studying, on the computer etc...) I literally pull on my hair.l  I didn't realize I was doing this.  I had little broken hairs on my shirt from pulling and tugging.  So my new goal is to keep my hands out of my hair.



OMG..I have the SAME problem.  My hand is CONSTANTLY in my head.  The only time it is not is when I am in twistouts or TnC b/c I don't want to mess up my style.  

When you learn how to stop, let me know...LOL



tallnomad said:


> Ms Lala--I LOVE your hair.  Is it possible for you to wear a big claw clip or put it in one of those Goody rubberbands so it's out of your reach?
> 
> I've been wearing my twists in buns because I definitely have the hands in hair disease.  My bangs are out, so I'm constantly messing in them and cutting off random splits.
> 
> ...



I've tried twisting on straightened hair and it didn't say.  I ended up spritzing it with water in order to get more hold.



Soliel185 said:


> ^^^ I typically twist my hair the day after a wng.
> 
> Then I just need my spray bottle of water to coil the ends and smooth the sections as I twist. It's been working out well for me so far.
> 
> ...



I bet it looked cute!!


Update on me....In week old medium sz twist.  Hair feeling a bit dry.  Need to amp up the moisture.  Planning on wearing t/o starting tomorrow for the next 3-4 days, then I will retwist.

Glad to see everyone is still on course and doing well!!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 14, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Well I am checking-in. I have figured out part of the reason why I am not retaining length. Today I noticed that while I am working (studying, on the computer etc...) I literally pull on my hair.l I didn't realize I was doing this. I had little broken hairs on my shirt from pulling and tugging. So my new goal is to keep my hands out of my hair.


 
I'm a serious hair puller too.  Have you tried pinning up your ends into an updo?  I do this and it seems to be helping.  Whenever my hands wander into my hair, they can't find the ends ... well, because they are pinned up and hidden.  LOL.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 14, 2009)

tallnomad said:


> Ms Lala--I LOVE your hair. Is it possible for you to wear a big claw clip or put it in one of those Goody rubberbands so it's out of your reach?
> 
> *I've been wearing my twists in buns because I definitely have the hands in hair disease.* My bangs are out, so I'm constantly messing in them and cutting off random splits.
> 
> ...


 
Cosign!  What she said.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 14, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> I'm a serious hair puller too. Have you tried pinning up your ends into an updo? I do this and it seems to be helping. Whenever my hands wander into my hair, they can't find the ends ... well, because they are pinned up and hidden. LOL.


 
I think I need to go ahead and pin it up.  My hands were in my hair all day today.


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 15, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> I've tried twisting on straightened hair and it didn't say.  I ended up spritzing it with water in order to get more hold.



This is exactly what I do to.  I lightly spray my pressed hair with water and then use the ORS gel which is really wet and gives good hold.  My hair has a beautiful shine and is very sleek and doesn't revert . . . and I'm used to getting frizz, so I'm going to continue using heat, but only once a month.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 15, 2009)

um...so i'm not in the challenge, but i have a teensy question for all of you, pretty please??
is there any way to prevent shrinkage while washing in twists? i just did a set on sunday on dry, stretched out hair, and i love them...but then i was a beast in the gym today, and my scalp feels itchy. how can i wash them to soothe my scalp and yet preserve some of the length? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 15, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so i'm not in the challenge, but i have a teensy question for all of you, pretty please??
> is there any way to prevent shrinkage while washing in twists? *i just did a set on sunday on dry, stretched out hair, and i love them...but then i was a beast in the gym today, and my scalp feels itchy. how can i wash them to soothe my scalp and yet preserve some of the length?*
> Thanks in advance!


 
I have had the same issue.  I can't really prevent the shrinkage but I have found ways to stetch my hair back out.  I have rolled my hair on big rollers after washing.  I have also done braid outs on my twist.  I like the braid out look because it hides the fuzziness.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 15, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so i'm not in the challenge, but i have a teensy question for all of you, pretty please??
> is there any way to prevent shrinkage while washing in twists? i just did a set on sunday on dry, stretched out hair, and i love them...but then i was a beast in the gym today, and my scalp feels itchy. how can i wash them to soothe my scalp and yet preserve some of the length?
> Thanks in advance!


 

^^^Agree!! I workout too and wash pretty much everyday. My hair doesnt shrink up too bad from where it was originally. Maybe if your hair is long enough I would suggest after you was pulling it back in a loose pony or updo.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^thanks Ms Lala and bablou00 for your suggestions!!
the pony idea sounds like it might work...guess i'll find out


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^^anytime sweets

Ok so I was on another forum a bit ago and they were talking about wash and gos and if they are good or not. However someone mentioned that they get way more breakage when in twist for longer then a week..yada yada yada. I, being new at this natural game, have only gone longer than a wk twice prior to what Im in now. The first time was after my trip to Mexico and I did experience some breakage due to taking my hair down extremely dry and fast to make it out to the club w/ my girls...ooppps!!! The second time I used water and a whole lot of conditioner and took my time but started to rush because it was after a 13hr shift and I wanted to go to bed sososo bad!!! So my question to you all who have been natural a little longer than me...is what is the best way to take down your twist to eliminate breakage? I think most of what I see on the floor around me and my shoulders is shed hair from having my hair in twist for so long but now Im a little curious as to if Im causing more damage then good....especially with always doing small twist.
Sorry so long just something that was on my mind. I dont like bigger twist on me (yet) because my hair is not long or fuller then I would like to hide my scalp. Thanks in advance


----------



## rsmith (Sep 16, 2009)

Usually I wear my twist for a week and a half or two weeks.  The longer you wear them, the more shed hair you have.  In order to prevent breakage.  I keep my twist moisturized with shea butter, coconut oil and water.  When I take my twist out, I usually wear a twistout for about 3 to 4 days.  On wash day, I take sections of my hair and use HSR conditioner or ORS and condition and detangle my hair. Once I am finished I let the conditioner sit for about 30 min to an hour.  I get in the shower and detangle some more. I usually detangle with fingers first then I use my denman or shower comb.  If my hair is  really tangled, I rinse my hair with ACV and water.  The ACV really softens the hair.  Once my hair is tangle free.  I put more HSR conditioner and let it sit for about five minutes and rinse out.  Most of the shedding you see is shed hairs.  People can lose up to 50 or more shed hair a day.  So if you keep your hair is in twist for longer than a week.  You will definitely see a lot of shed hair.  Just make sure you are very gentle when detangling.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 16, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Usually I wear my twist for a week and a half or two weeks. The longer you wear them, the more shed hair you have. In order to prevent breakage. I keep my twist moisturized with shea butter, coconut oil and water. When I take my twist out, I usually wear a twistout for about 3 to 4 days. On wash day, I take sections of my hair and use HSR conditioner or ORS and condition and detangle my hair. Once I am finished I let the conditioner sit for about 30 min to an hour. I get in the shower and detangle some more. I usually detangle with fingers first then I use my denman or shower comb. If my hair is really tangled, I rinse my hair with ACV and water. The ACV really softens the hair. Once my hair is tangle free. I put more HSR conditioner and let it sit for about five minutes and rinse out. Most of the shedding you see is shed hairs. People can lose up to 50 or more shed hair a day. So if you keep your hair is in twist for longer than a week. You will definitely see a lot of shed hair. Just make sure you are very gentle when detangling.
> 
> I hope this helps.


 
Thanks!! I figured most people and myself see a lot of shed hair when wearing hair in protective styles for a period of time. I have been using ACV lately so I will make sure to try that when I wash after I take these twist down. I just have a problem with washing my hair in sections. One I think its because its too short and two Im really impatient...lol!!! Thanks so much for breaking it down for me...appreciate it girly


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 16, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so i'm not in the challenge, but i have a teensy question for all of you, pretty please??
> is there any way to prevent shrinkage while washing in twists? i just did a set on sunday on dry, stretched out hair, and i love them...but then i was a beast in the gym today, and my scalp feels itchy. how can i wash them to soothe my scalp and yet preserve some of the length?
> Thanks in advance!


 
Cosign with lala and bablou about rollersetting, braiding, or doing a ponytail to stretch them out.  I like length with my twists, so after washing, I put it into 1 or 2 frenchbraids until its done airdrying.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 16, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^anytime sweets
> 
> Ok so I was on another forum a bit ago and they were talking about wash and gos and if they are good or not. However someone mentioned that they get way more breakage when in twist for longer then a week..yada yada yada. I, being new at this natural game, have only gone longer than a wk twice prior to what Im in now. The first time was after my trip to Mexico and I did experience some breakage due to taking my hair down extremely dry and fast to make it out to the club w/ my girls...ooppps!!! The second time I used water and a whole lot of conditioner and took my time but started to rush because it was after a 13hr shift and I wanted to go to bed sososo bad!!! So my question to you all who have been natural a little longer than me..*.is what is the best way to take down your twist to eliminate breakage? *I think most of what I see on the floor around me and my shoulders is shed hair from having my hair in twist for so long but now Im a little curious as to if Im causing more damage then good....especially with always doing small twist.
> Sorry so long just something that was on my mind. I dont like bigger twist on me (yet) because my hair is not long or fuller then I would like to hide my scalp. Thanks in advance


 
Cosign with rsmith about the shed hair buildup.  

Also, patience is super key for the takedown process.  Impatience = breakage.  

As for technique, find what works for your hair.  I find that the takedown process goes better for me if I use shea butter on dry hair.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so i'm not in the challenge, but i have a teensy question for all of you, pretty please??
> is there any way to prevent shrinkage while washing in twists? i just did a set on sunday on dry, stretched out hair, and i love them...but then i was a beast in the gym today, and my scalp feels itchy. how can i wash them to soothe my scalp and yet preserve some of the length?
> Thanks in advance!


 

Maybe you can band your twists once you've washed so they airdry stretched..?


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 16, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> Cosign with rsmith about the shed hair buildup.
> 
> Also, patience is super key for the takedown process. Impatience = breakage.
> 
> As for technique, find what works for your hair. I find that the takedown process goes better for me if I use shea butter on dry hair.


 

Yes I definitely need to be more patient in the taking down process. My sister uses shea butter to take down her hair dry so I might try that next!! Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 16, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Yes I definitely need to be more patient in the taking down process. My sister uses shea butter to take down her hair dry so I might try that next!! Thanks for the suggestions


 
I take the twist and turn it in the opposite direction than the one it was twisted in. Then with my other hand I stick my finger into one of the gaps that will form near the top and begin sliding my finger downward while continuing to untwist.

They pop right out.  

To give more slip you can coat your fingers with a little oil first.


----------



## sheava (Sep 16, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I'm twisting tonight; I had a hell of a detangling session this afternoon...grr. Anyhoo, I attached my starting length pics...I couldn't get a back shot because I was too lazy, lol. I hope to be BSL in the back by the end of the year. Based on my growth in the last challenge, I think it's feasible. I'm thinking of buying a tub of shea butter also...anyone ever done this?


 
Your hair is very pretty.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 16, 2009)

Can too much shea butter make your hair hard?  My hair felt really soft when I first used shea butter for twisting.  But after using it a couple of days in a row for sealing a I noticed my hair feeling hard.  I didn't use it yesterday or today and my hair feels soft again.  Did I use too much?  It seemed to make my hair soft b4.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 18, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I take the twist and turn it in the opposite direction than the one it was twisted in. Then with my other hand I stick my finger into one of the gaps that will form near the top and begin sliding my finger downward while continuing to untwist.
> 
> They pop right out.
> 
> To give more slip you can coat your fingers with a little oil first.


 
Thanks ladies I tried y'alls suggestions when I retwisted a bit ago and yes I need to take me time(which I did) and I used my shea butter mix and coconut oil when taking them down. I just did the top of my hair and on the sides where I saw some hair sticking out. Here is a pic of what my hair now 2wk post today with a touch up.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Can too much shea butter make your hair hard? My hair felt really soft when I first used shea butter for twisting. But after using it a couple of days in a row for sealing a I noticed my hair feeling hard. I didn't use it yesterday or today and my hair feels soft again. Did I use too much? It seemed to make my hair soft b4.


 
I personally have had some experience with shea butter making my hair hard when I use it more than just for twisting or a day style. I would try to just use a little bit of conditioner or coconut/olive oil on your twist for sealing. HTH


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 18, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> I agree .. you'll be BSL in no time; it's definitely feasible. Love your hair!
> 
> I've bought bulk shea butter before (5lbs). I like it and it'll last me for quite a while. What stores are you looking at?


 
*Thanks loolalooh.  I have to do a search on it in the forum to see where people are getting theirs...any suggestions? *



Ms Lala said:


> Well I am checking-in. I have figured out part of the reason why I am not retaining length. Today I noticed that while I am working (studying, on the computer etc...) I literally pull on my hair.l I didn't realize I was doing this. I had little broken hairs on my shirt from pulling and tugging. So my new goal is to keep my hands out of my hair.


 
*I had to join the HIH challenge last year because of my obsession.  Not only do I like to twirl my ends with my fingers, but like you I like to pull on a curl or a twist to see the bounce-age, lol! *




Soliel185 said:


> ^^^ I typically twist my hair the day after a wng.
> 
> Then I just need my spray bottle of water to coil the ends and smooth the sections as I twist. It's been working out well for me so far.
> 
> ...


 
*That's one of my favorite parts about my natural hair.  It sucks when water or rain messes a style up, but I can still rock the messed up look as if that was the look I was going for!*


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so i'm not in the challenge, but i have a teensy question for all of you, pretty please??
> is there any way to prevent shrinkage while washing in twists? i just did a set on sunday on dry, stretched out hair, and i love them...but then i was a beast in the gym today, and my scalp feels itchy. how can i wash them to soothe my scalp and yet preserve some of the length?
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hmm.  Have you tried banding them in sections afterwards?  I would wait until they were damp as opposed to soaking wet before putting the bands in though because you don't want the indentation marks.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 18, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Thanks ladies I tried y'alls suggestions when I retwisted a bit ago and yes I need to take me time(which I did) and I used my shea butter mix and coconut oil when taking them down. I just did the top of my hair and on the sides where I saw some hair sticking out. Here is a pic of what my hair now 2wk post today with a touch up.


 
I LOVE your twist out!!! I wish I had better twisting skills when I was first starting out...mine never looked this fabulous! And by the way, I also use an oil whenever I untwist...just a little dab on my palms. 

Well, here's my check-in for the week. On Friday night I deep conditioned until Saturday night. I washed and did about 20 twists with shea butter and kept them in a loose pony until Monday morning when I did a twist out. This set came out super nice! I wore it out on Monday (first two pics), Half up on Tuesday (last two pics), and messy bun on Wednesday (forgot to take pics). I cowashed Wednesday night and repeated. Still in the twists today and will take down tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 18, 2009)

^^@ productjunkie, thanks for that banding idea!! that sounds like it would work. i band all the time on loose hair-i just never thought to do it with my twists.
and your twist-out looks super gorgeous!! do you twist on damp, wet, or dry hair?


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 18, 2009)

I did another set of twists last night - my smallest yet. 

This time I used Coconut/Olive oil on damp hair with a dab of Elasta QP. 

 I hadn't combed my hair in at least 2 weeks  - at least not using an implement, so I was expecting a battle when it came time to detangle. I was pleasantly surprised when I had NO knots, and hardly any tangles. I think the trick was Amla Oil. 

I took sections of hair, sprayed with diluted con, and then using an applicator bottle I put Amla Oil all over my scalp, massaged it in, and then put a few drops throughout the length. I went through and separated/fingercombed first. Then used a detangling comb and loosely braided. The Amla + Water made my hair sooooo soft and fluffy.  When it was done, I used GVP Nexxus Aloe Rid on my scalp then left on some GVP Humectress while I showered. After I rinsed I added in some Suave Tropical Coconut, with a little Aussie Moist on the ends for extra slip. 

When it stopped dripping I coated each braid with Coconut/Olive mix and some Avocado Oil...because I have some and I need to use it.  Ea braid = roughly 6 twists. I will try to take pics tonight


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^thanks for the description. I have some Alma oil I bought a while ago so I might try this next wk when I take my hair down. I cant wait to see your small twist


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 18, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I did another set of twists last night - my smallest yet.
> 
> This time I used Coconut/Olive oil on damp hair with a dab of Elasta QP.
> 
> ...


 
When I put Amla oil in my DC, I find that my hair detangles easier as well. Does your SO like the smaller twists better?


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I am going out of town to a wedding tomorrow.  I still haven't decided how to wear my hair.  I have my hair in med. sized twists but they are fuzzy cuz they're like 2 weeks old .  I was thinking of wearing a twist out but then again I'm concerned about taking my hair loose and having to deal w/it while I'm away.  Any suggestions?  I need a quick style.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> When I put Amla oil in my DC, I find that my hair detangles easier as well. Does your SO like the smaller twists better?


 
No! 

He looked at me


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 18, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> No!
> 
> He looked at me


 

awww, i'm sorry.  do you have pics?


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> awww, i'm sorry. do you have pics?


 
I'm going to take some tonight. I have to pick up my camera after work (SO borrowed it)


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 18, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm going to take some tonight. I have to pick up my camera after work (SO borrowed it)


 

Does he just prefer the big hair on you? My hubby loves my twists.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^@ productjunkie, thanks for that banding idea!! that sounds like it would work. i band all the time on loose hair-i just never thought to do it with my twists.
> and your twist-out looks super gorgeous!! do you twist on damp, wet, or dry hair?


 
Thanks!   I twist on damp hair...it gives me length and definition while retaining moisture.  HTH!


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 18, 2009)

Here are the pics


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Does he just prefer the big hair on you? My hubby loves my twists.


 
First he preferred straight hair...Then he got used to the fro, and he prefers that. The only braids or braid like style he likes are cornrows - so box braids, twists etc all get the  from him.

I'm okay with it though. I kinda feel the same way - I miss my fro, but I don't hate the twists. It's a compromise.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Your hair came out really really good soliel!!! I like the smaller twist as well as the other ones on you! I hope he comes around and Im sure he will the more you wear them around him and jazzy them up with some accessories. How long did it take you to do your twist?


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 19, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Your hair came out really really good soliel!!! I like the smaller twist as well as the other ones on you! I hope he comes around and Im sure he will the more you wear them around him and jazzy them up with some accessories. How long did it take you to do your twist?


 
Thx! I think it was about 3hrs...? I did it while watching tv and I took a few breaks 

I'm not worried about him - he's stubborn but he knows better than to say anything now.


----------



## sheava (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm sitting here right now with conditioner on my hair. I will be putting my hair in small twists later on tonight and wearing them for about two weeks. I will try to post pictures later. I want to try the Amla oil for detangling. I guess I will be buying more products. I swear this forum has made me a product junkie.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 19, 2009)

tallnomad said:


> This is exactly what I do to.  I lightly spray my pressed hair with water and then use the ORS gel which is really wet and gives good hold.  My hair has a beautiful shine and is very sleek and doesn't revert . . . and I'm used to getting frizz, so I'm going to continue using heat, but only once a month.



How are your twist when you don't use heat?


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> um...so i'm not in the challenge, but i have a teensy question for all of you, pretty please??
> is there any way to prevent shrinkage while washing in twists? i just did a set on sunday on dry, stretched out hair, and i love them...but then i was a beast in the gym today, and my scalp feels itchy. how can i wash them to soothe my scalp and yet preserve some of the length?
> Thanks in advance!



My twist shrink up to ear length when wet. I've tried to band, but it left crinkled pattern in my twist that I didn't like.  I tend to not do really small twist, so if I need to wash my twist, I let them airdry, then retwist the next day.



bablou00 said:


> ^^^anytime sweets
> 
> Ok so I was on another forum a bit ago and they were talking about wash and gos and if they are good or not. However someone mentioned that they get way more breakage when in twist for longer then a week..yada yada yada. I, being new at this natural game, have only gone longer than a wk twice prior to what Im in now. The first time was after my trip to Mexico and I did experience some breakage due to taking my hair down extremely dry and fast to make it out to the club w/ my girls...ooppps!!! The second time I used water and a whole lot of conditioner and took my time but started to rush because it was after a 13hr shift and I wanted to go to bed sososo bad!!! So my question to you all who have been natural a little longer than me...is what is the best way to take down your twist to eliminate breakage? I think most of what I see on the floor around me and my shoulders is shed hair from having my hair in twist for so long but now Im a little curious as to if Im causing more damage then good....especially with always doing small twist.
> Sorry so long just something that was on my mind. I dont like bigger twist on me (yet) because my hair is not long or fuller then I would like to hide my scalp. Thanks in advance



My hair tangles very easily, so I have to pay close attention to my hair especially my ends when in twist.  I try to be very patient and only use my hair and condish to detangle.  If not, I would have a ton of breakage.



rsmith said:


> Usually I wear my twist for a week and a half or two weeks.  The longer you wear them, the more shed hair you have.  In order to prevent breakage.  I keep my twist moisturized with shea butter, coconut oil and water.  When I take my twist out, I usually wear a twistout for about 3 to 4 days.  On wash day, I take sections of my hair and use HSR conditioner or ORS and condition and detangle my hair. Once I am finished I let the conditioner sit for about 30 min to an hour.  I get in the shower and detangle some more. I usually detangle with fingers first then I use my denman or shower comb.  If my hair is  really tangled, I rinse my hair with ACV and water.  The ACV really softens the hair.  Once my hair is tangle free.  I put more HSR conditioner and let it sit for about five minutes and rinse out.  Most of the shedding you see is shed hairs.  People can lose up to 50 or more shed hair a day.  So if you keep your hair is in twist for longer than a week.  You will definitely see a lot of shed hair.  Just make sure you are very gentle when detangling.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Great tips..Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Can too much shea butter make your hair hard?  My hair felt really soft when I first used shea butter for twisting.  But after using it a couple of days in a row for sealing a I noticed my hair feeling hard.  I didn't use it yesterday or today and my hair feels soft again.  Did I use too much?  It seemed to make my hair soft b4.



I have never had any experience with it making my hair hard.  Do you think you may have too much build up?



bablou00 said:


> Thanks ladies I tried y'alls suggestions when I retwisted a bit ago and yes I need to take me time(which I did) and I used my shea butter mix and coconut oil when taking them down. I just did the top of my hair and on the sides where I saw some hair sticking out. Here is a pic of what my hair now 2wk post today with a touch up.



Really cute!!  You have motivated me to do some smaller twist next time!!!



productjunkie814 said:


> I LOVE your twist out!!! I wish I had better twisting skills when I was first starting out...mine never looked this fabulous! And by the way, I also use an oil whenever I untwist...just a little dab on my palms.
> 
> Well, here's my check-in for the week. On Friday night I deep conditioned until Saturday night. I washed and did about 20 twists with shea butter and kept them in a loose pony until Monday morning when I did a twist out. This set came out super nice! I wore it out on Monday (first two pics), Half up on Tuesday (last two pics), and messy bun on Wednesday (forgot to take pics). I cowashed Wednesday night and repeated. Still in the twists today and will take down tomorrow morning.



So cute!!!



Soliel185 said:


> I did another set of twists last night - my smallest yet.
> 
> This time I used Coconut/Olive oil on damp hair with a dab of Elasta QP.
> 
> ...





productjunkie814 said:


> Thanks!   I twist on damp hair...it gives me length and definition while retaining moisture.  HTH!





Soliel185 said:


> Here are the pics



Glad to hear that Alma oil is working for you.  I use it also, but not consistently.  My have to revisit my stash when I retwist my hair.



sheava said:


> I'm sitting here right now with conditioner on my hair. I will be putting my hair in small twists later on tonight and wearing them for about two weeks. I will try to post pictures later. I want to try the Amla oil for detangling. I guess I will be buying more products. I swear this forum has made me a product junkie.



Yeah..This site can make anyone an instant product junkie...LOL


Undate on me:

Wearing my hair in twistouts for the past 2 days.  Planning on DC and retwisting my hair tomorrow.

In need of some styling options.  So LADIES, post pics of your BEST twisting style


----------



## labelfree (Sep 19, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Undate on me:
> 
> Wearing my hair in twistouts for the past 2 days. Planning on DC and retwisting my hair tomorrow.
> 
> In need of some styling options. So LADIES, post pics of your BEST twisting style


 
misskrisnew on YouTube did a cute tutorial for kind of twist up do

 Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVw3K5kJBso

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK95APDM9E8


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 20, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> How are your twist when you don't use heat?



Not sure what you're asking . . . do you mean are they fatter or curlier?  My hair is very thick and coarse.  I have 4a/b hair that frizzes very easily.  Without the heat, my hair shrinks up a lot and they are more bouncy and fatter and have little curls on the end.  I can still pull them back, but I much more prefer the heat because it stretches my hair out and allows my twists more length and they aren't as thick and they still have a bit of curl on the end.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 20, 2009)

tallnomad said:


> Not sure what you're asking . . . do you mean are they fatter or curlier?  My hair is very thick and coarse.  I have 4a/b hair that frizzes very easily.  Without the heat, my hair shrinks up a lot and they are more bouncy and fatter and have little curls on the end.  I can still pull them back, but I much more prefer the heat because it stretches my hair out and allows my twists more length and they aren't as thick and they still have a bit of curl on the end.
> 
> Hope that answers your question.



Yep...You answered my question.  Your no heat twist sounds a lot like mine.  I'm just lazy when it comes to applying heat to my hair, so I just prefer to twist on damp hair, then retwist on dry hair if I desire more length...


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 20, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> First he preferred straight hair...Then he got used to the fro, and he prefers that. The only braids or braid like style he likes are cornrows - so box braids, twists etc all get the  from him.
> 
> I'm okay with it though. I kinda feel the same way - I miss my fro, but I don't hate the twists. It's a compromise.


 

I think the twists turned out cute and I love your siggy pic. That eye shadow is pretty.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is my twist out from my last set of twists. I am happy w/how it turned out.  I think I'll rock this look for 3 or 4 days.  Sorry the pic is big,  I can't figure out how to resize it.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 20, 2009)

labelfree said:


> misskrisnew on YouTube did a cute tutorial for kind of twist up do
> 
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVw3K5kJBso
> ...


 
*I'm going to try this tonight.  I'll post pics tomorrow.  Thanks for the link!*




Ms Lala said:


> Here is my twist out from my last set of twists. I am happy w/how it turned out. I think I'll rock this look for 3 or 4 days. Sorry the pic is big, I can't figure out how to resize it.


 
*Love this!  Did you use anything to take them down?*


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 20, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> *Love this! Did you use anything to take them down?*


 
The funny thing is I ran out of olive oil so I used some Canola oil I had in the kitchen.  I mixed it w/a little bit of shea butter.  My hair is still soft and I took the twists down on Friday.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Here is my twist out from my last set of twists. I am happy w/how it turned out. I think I'll rock this look for 3 or 4 days. Sorry the pic is big, I can't figure out how to resize it.


 

Looks great so thick and full!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 21, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Thanks ladies I tried y'alls suggestions when I retwisted a bit ago and yes I need to take me time(which I did) and I used my shea butter mix and coconut oil when taking them down. I just did the top of my hair and on the sides where I saw some hair sticking out. Here is a pic of what my hair now 2wk post today with a touch up.


 


Soliel185 said:


> Here are the pics


 


Ms Lala said:


> Here is my twist out from my last set of twists. I am happy w/how it turned out. I think I'll rock this look for 3 or 4 days. Sorry the pic is big, I can't figure out how to resize it.


 
All of y'alls styles are soooo pretty!   Wowsers!  (You too, Productjunkie.)  I'm loving this challenge.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 21, 2009)

*CHECKIN: * I just ended week #3 in my medium twists.  One more week to go, and I'm unleashing this baby.  I was supposed to wash this past weekend, but I've just been SOO busy.  My twists are in two side frenchbraids right now.  BTW, Eco Styler gel is the shiznit and does wonders for my kinky, frizzy edges.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Here is my twist out from my last set of twists. I am happy w/how it turned out.  I think I'll rock this look for 3 or 4 days.  Sorry the pic is big,  I can't figure out how to resize it.



Super cute...Love how full it looks!!



Ms Lala said:


> The funny thing is I ran out of olive oil so I used some Canola oil I had in the kitchen.  I mixed it w/a little bit of shea butter.  My hair is still soft and I took the twists down on Friday.



I really need to start adding stuff to my hair before I do my twistouts.  That's the 1 thing that I lack doing, and I know that I am causing breakage in the process.  I think I typically decide to undo my twist last minute while messing with my hair (watching TV) so I never think to apply anything beforehand.  Will definitely start...

Well I was bored last night and decided to hand detangle my twistouts and then retwist.  Took me FOREVER to detangle.  I definitely don't recommend detangling this way.  Will stick with my chunky twist detangling in the shower method.






Takes everyone for checking in!!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ I don't even add the product to my hair - I just coat my fingers with oil before I start undoing them.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Sep 21, 2009)

Soliel I LOVE your style...I am going to have to try that

Beautifulk hair ladies.  OOOP can I have your thickness please?


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I second getting some of oooops thickness. The style I tried out turned out pretty well. I think it made my twists look less scalpy...notice I said less because they were still scalpy, lol. I'll probably keep wearing like this for the rest of the week...maybe into next week, we'll see. I'm still trying to find an easier detangling method...I have to check out where I can find some alma oil to try out Soliel's way.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 22, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Super cute...Love how full it looks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl look at those chunky twist!!! Beautiful I cant wait for the day!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 25, 2009)

**Glamourlicious** said:


> Soliel I LOVE your style...I am going to have to try that
> 
> Beautifulk hair ladies.  *OOOP can I have your thickness please?*



LOL...I love having thick hair, but sometimes it can be a royal pain...



productjunkie814 said:


> I second getting some of oooops thickness. The style I tried out turned out pretty well. I think it made my twists look less scalpy...notice I said less because they were still scalpy, lol. I'll probably keep wearing like this for the rest of the week...maybe into next week, we'll see. I'm still trying to find an easier detangling method...I have to check out where I can find some alma oil to try out Soliel's way.



Your style is cute.  And it doesn't look too scalpy to me.  How do you normally detangle?



bablou00 said:


> Girl look at those chunky twist!!! Beautiful I cant wait for the day!!!



Thanks!! You'll be there in no time!!!

So what is everyone doing to their hair this weekend.  Think I'll try to create a cute updo!!!


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey ladies !  I just completed two weeks in very small twists and it was the best set I've ever had !  Also, I had no problems with locking this time.  I used African Pride braid spray as a daily moisturizer and only used my creamy moisturizer (quarter size amount) once a week.  My hair still feels very soft and moist.  Thank you all for your help! Using way too much product was definitely my problem.

I'm going to try to keep my next set of twists in for 3 weeks.  I've been wearing a twist out since yesterday.  I plan to put in another set of mini twists tomorrow. One thing that I also did different with my last set of mini twists was I twisted on damp/semi dry hair. I braided up my hair and let it dry for about 1.5 -2 hrs and then undid the braids to begin twisting. I also didn't use gel.  And really, I didn't really need it.  It worked out beautifully!  My twists were still plump and full. Moving forward, I'm going to be using the same technique.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey ladies so hair as been in the same twist. Going on 3wks..next wk will be a month. Had no idea that I would keep them in this long but I didnt want to manipulate my hair and I go out of town to Miami in two wks so I want fresh twist for the wknd...lol!! So I dont have much to add. I havent felt my hair locking up or drying out but I think thats because I wash daily and keep my hair moist. Hopefully I will see some growth. Ive been working out a lot too so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## rsmith (Sep 26, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Hey ladies so hair as been in the same twist. Going on 3wks..next wk will be a month. Had no idea that I would keep them in this long but I didnt want to manipulate my hair and I go out of town to Miami in two wks so I want fresh twist for the wknd...lol!! So I dont have much to add. I havent felt my hair locking up or drying out but I think thats because I wash daily and keep my hair moist. Hopefully I will see some growth. Ive been working out a lot too so hopefully that will help too.



You are doing good to keep them that long. Thats usually my goal to keep them for at least 3 weeks to four weeks.  I see more growth the longer I keep them in.


----------



## oooop2 (Sep 26, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Hey ladies so hair as been in the same twist. Going on 3wks..next wk will be a month. Had no idea that I would keep them in this long but I didnt want to manipulate my hair and I go out of town to Miami in two wks so I want fresh twist for the wknd...lol!! So I dont have much to add. I havent felt my hair locking up or drying out but I think thats because I wash daily and keep my hair moist. Hopefully I will see some growth. Ive been working out a lot too so hopefully that will help too.



Do me a favor...If you get a chance, take a pic of your current twist and post.  I want to see what your hair looks like in 3-4wk old twist.  The longest I've gone is 2wks.  I probably could have gone longer, but the frizz factor started to bother me.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 27, 2009)

This week's twists...


















They're basically the same set from before, I just redid them and braided the roots this time. This is the first time I've kept them more than a week, so I think I'm starting to get used to them.  

They seem to be falling better to, so I like the look more than I did before.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 27, 2009)

Nixx said:


> Hey ladies ! I just completed two weeks in very small twists and it was the best set I've ever had ! *Also, I had no problems with locking this time. I used African Pride braid spray as a daily moisturizer and only used my creamy moisturizer (quarter* size amount) once a week. My hair still feels very soft and moist. Thank you all for your help! Using way too much product was definitely my problem.


 
*Nixx-That's great it sounds like you found something that is really working for you.  Does the AFrican Pride braid spray have mineral oil? *




bablou00 said:


> *Hey ladies so hair as been in the same twist. Going on 3wks..next wk will be a month*. Had no idea that I would keep them in this long but I didnt want to manipulate my hair and I go out of town to Miami in two wks so I want fresh twist for the wknd...lol!! So I dont have much to add. I havent felt my hair locking up or drying out but I think thats because I wash daily and keep my hair moist. Hopefully I will see some growth. Ive been working out a lot too so hopefully that will help too.


 
*bablou-How are you keeping down the frizz.  The only time I can keep the frizz low is when I twist on hair that has been flat ironed or blowdried and I'm trying to avoid heat. *



Soliel185 said:


> This week's twists...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Your twists turned out really cute!*


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 28, 2009)

i LOVE your twists, Soliel-the shape is really cute!
did you do that on dry, damp, or wet hair??


----------



## sheava (Sep 28, 2009)

I am going on week 2 with the same medium sized twists. I am wearing them in a high pony tail with a head band hiding my edges/roots (they are really puffy looking). I think I will do a twist out on Wednesday and do my hair on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 28, 2009)

*QUICK CHECKIN:*

It's been a minute since I checked in.  I just wrapped up week #4 in my twists and was too busy to redo them this weekend.  So it's another week (that's makes 5 weeks) in these bad boys.  My has not locked -- thank goodness.  This weekend I'll take the set down for a twistout.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, and here's how they looked this weekend before my wash:


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 28, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> i LOVE your twists, Soliel-the shape is really cute!
> did you do that on dry, damp, or wet hair??


 
Usually airdried hair that I then spray with diluted con to dampen. 

Going on throughout the week though, I will sometimes redo a few while watching TV or just waiting for something and in those cases I do them dry. 

I've found that if I tie them down after co-washing and oiling it really cuts down the appearance of frizz. 

When first started my haircare journey African Pride Braid Spray was my favorite.  When I was in cornrows and then weaves last year I continued using it. It has a nice scent, and my braids always came out so easily. I never had any locking or bad tangles with it. The ingredients, from what I recall, were actually really good -- lots of essential oils.


----------



## FindingMe (Sep 28, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> This week's twists...
> 
> They're basically the same set from before, I just redid them and braided the roots this time. This is the first time I've kept them more than a week, so I think I'm starting to get used to them.
> 
> They seem to be falling better to, so I like the look more than I did before.


 
Lurker checking in:    Soliel, I can tell your hair is growing...what you got about 2+ inches since the BC?  They are hanging down a lot more now...

Ladies, I just gotta say *all* of your hair is looking LOVELY!!!!!!   I've been following the rules and trying to keep up with you since not officially part of the challenge but twisiting is my main style and I want some growth!

Keep up the good work, it motivates folks like me not even in the challenge!


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't know if any of you ladies deal with severe shrinkage like I do, but I think I have found a way to keep them elongated at least a little.

At night when I braid spritz then braid them in sections they seem to stay elongated.  Where as if I just place them in my silk bonnet at night after a cowash or wetting them real good they shrink something incredible.

I am testing them on my twist out today to see if this works with them also.

Off to check the updos vids.


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 28, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I don't know if any of you ladies deal with severe shrinkage like I do, but I think I have found a way to keep them elongated at least a little.
> 
> At night when I braid spritz then braid them in sections they seem to stay elongated. Where as if I just place them in my silk bonnet at night after a cowash or wetting them real good they shrink something incredible.
> 
> ...


 
I'm done this before and it works. Sometimes I will twist/braid large sections of them together to get a "textured" look. I may try bantu knots next...

I think to help elogate them while drying I will attempt banding and see how that goes. I went swimming yesterday, and even with keeping my hair in a pony it looked like the roots had exploded like popcorn kernals with all the frizz I had going on!


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 28, 2009)

*bablou-How are you keeping down the frizz. The only time I can keep the frizz low is when I twist on hair that has been flat ironed or blowdried and I'm trying to avoid heat. *


OH I get frizz sister...haha!! I just redo when I see fit. I always do my twist with my hair wet because I think they look really frizz and dry if I do them w/o water. My hair is just naturally dry and twist works better with the shea mix I use when my hair is wet vs. dry. What products have you used when you do wet twist?


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 28, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> *QUICK CHECKIN:*
> 
> It's been a minute since I checked in. I just wrapped up week #4 in my twists and was too busy to redo them this weekend. So it's another week (that's makes 5 weeks) in these bad boys. My has not locked -- thank goodness. This weekend I'll take the set down for a twistout.


 
You go girl on five wks. I probably could keep these bad boys in another wk but I want them fresh for my trip. How many times have u washed?


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 28, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> *Nixx-That's great it sounds like you found something that is really working for you.  Does the AFrican Pride braid spray have mineral oil? *



Thank you !  No, there is no mineral oil in the braid spray.  The ingredients are excellent and it is really light on my hair (which I like and prefer).  Up until wash day yesterday, my hair still felt light, soft and fluffy; not weighed down like it usually did when I was applying a creamy moisturizer every day.

Here are the ingredients:

African Pride Herbal Complex (Aqua (Water), Apocynum Cannabinum (Indian Hemp Extract), Urtica Dioica (Nettle Extract), Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary Extract), Arctium Lappa (Burdock Extract), Betula Alba (Birch Extract), Rosa Canina (Dog Rose Hips Extract), Chondrus Crispus (Carrageenan Extract), Tussilago Farfara (Coltsfoot Extract), Prunus Serotina (Wild Chery Bark Extract), Taraxacum Officinale (Dandelion Extract), Sambucus Nigra, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail Extract), Echinacea Purpurea (Coneflower Extract), Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Dimethicone Copolyol, PEG-8, Oleth-20, Glycereth-26, Silk Amino Acids, PEG-75 Lanolin, Panthenol, Acetamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride, Parfum (Fragrance), Diazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 28, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> *bablou-How are you keeping down the frizz. The only time I can keep the frizz low is when I twist on hair that has been flat ironed or blowdried and I'm trying to avoid heat. *
> 
> 
> OH I get frizz sister...haha!! I just redo when I see fit. I always do my twist with my hair wet because I think they look really frizz and dry if I do them w/o water. My hair is just naturally dry and twist works better with the shea mix I use when my hair is wet vs. dry. What products have you used when you do wet twist?


 
I haven't tried twisting my hair whiel wet in years.  I get so much shrinkage.  Is your hair like soaking wet or damp?



Nixx said:


> Thank you ! No, there is no mineral oil in the braid spray. The ingredients are excellent and it is really light on my hair (which I like and prefer). Up until wash day yesterday, my hair still felt light, soft and fluffy; not weighed down like it usually did when I was applying a creamy moisturizer every day.
> 
> Here are the ingredients:
> 
> African Pride Herbal Complex (Aqua (Water), Apocynum Cannabinum (Indian Hemp Extract), Urtica Dioica (Nettle Extract), Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary Extract), Arctium Lappa (Burdock Extract), Betula Alba (Birch Extract), Rosa Canina (Dog Rose Hips Extract), Chondrus Crispus (Carrageenan Extract), Tussilago Farfara (Coltsfoot Extract), Prunus Serotina (Wild Chery Bark Extract), Taraxacum Officinale (Dandelion Extract), Sambucus Nigra, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail Extract), Echinacea Purpurea (Coneflower Extract), Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Dimethicone Copolyol, PEG-8, Oleth-20, Glycereth-26, Silk Amino Acids, PEG-75 Lanolin, Panthenol, Acetamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride, Parfum (Fragrance), Diazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben.


 
The ingredients sound good.  I think I will try this, I've been wanting a good spray moisturizer.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 28, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> You go girl on five wks. I probably could keep these bad boys in another wk but I want them fresh for my trip. How many times have u washed?



Thanks girl.  You could probably go another week or two, but I understand wanting them fresh.  I've washed three times so far and will probably wash one more time before I take them down.  Any more than that and my hair will lock for sure.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nixx, I use the braid spray also, especially when going on two weeks in twists.  
Loolalooh, I wish I could keep my twists in longer than two weeks...you are encouraging me to try and see if I can go for three weeks this time.  I'm only on day two, lol.
I did my twists yesterday morning after washing.  I pulled out an oldie, but a goodie to style with...Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme.  I had forgotten how much I liked this to twist with.  I get great length, smooth twists, great shine, and for some reason, fuller twists.  We'll see how long I can keep these twists in and what my twist out looks like.  I need to get more of this stuff.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 29, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Usually airdried hair that I then spray with diluted con to dampen.
> 
> Going on throughout the week though, I will sometimes redo a few while watching TV or just waiting for something and in those cases I do them dry.
> 
> I've found that if I tie them down after co-washing and oiling it really cuts down the appearance of frizz.


thanks!! i feel you on the redoing-i'm always "touching up" the edges to help them look fresh.


----------



## Dragone (Sep 30, 2009)

Just checking in to prove I still exist. I'm still twisting and trimming split ends whenever I see them. Unfortunately this has resulted in shorter hair, but at least it doesn't feel like velcro at the ends anymore.


----------



## rsmith (Sep 30, 2009)

I wanted to check in.  Right now I am in a twistout.  I have been busy lately.  My grandmother died and I have not been able to twist right now.  This saturday, I have to go to a wedding so I want be able to twist until next Monday.


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 30, 2009)

rsmith said:


> I wanted to check in. Right now I am in a twistout. I have been busy lately. My grandmother died and I have not been able to twist right now. This saturday, I have to go to a wedding so I want be able to twist until next Monday.


 
I am sorry to hear this.  Please accept my condolensces.  I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> This week's twists...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute twist!!!  Thanks for posting



sheava said:


> I am going on week 2 with the same medium sized twists. I am wearing them in a high pony tail with a head band hiding my edges/roots (they are really puffy looking). I think I will do a twist out on Wednesday and do my hair on Friday or Saturday.



Would love to see pics of your twistouts!!  How long do you maintain your twistouts.  And what do you do in order to preserve your style??



loolalooh said:


> *QUICK CHECKIN:*
> 
> It's been a minute since I checked in.  I just wrapped up week #4 in my twists and was too busy to redo them this weekend.  So it's another week (that's makes 5 weeks) in these bad boys.  My has not locked -- thank goodness.  This weekend I'll take the set down for a twistout.





loolalooh said:


> Oh, and here's how they looked this weekend before my wash:



5 weeks...IMPRESSIVE. And they still look neat.  Mine would look like a BIG FUZZ ball. Keep us updated on how your hair looks/feels once you do take these set of twists out.



FindingMe said:


> Lurker checking in:    Soliel, I can tell your hair is growing...what you got about 2+ inches since the BC?  They are hanging down a lot more now...
> 
> Ladies, I just gotta say *all* of your hair is looking LOVELY!!!!!!   I've been following the rules and trying to keep up with you since not officially part of the challenge but twisiting is my main style and I want some growth!
> 
> Keep up the good work, it motivates folks like me not even in the challenge!



Thanks for the encouragement.  I know I truly appreciate it!!!



mscocoface said:


> I don't know if any of you ladies deal with severe shrinkage like I do, but I think I have found a way to keep them elongated at least a little.
> 
> At night when I braid spritz then braid them in sections they seem to stay elongated.  Where as if I just place them in my silk bonnet at night after a cowash or wetting them real good they shrink something incredible.
> 
> ...



I've done your technique, but it made my hair too crinkled looking.  So to elongate, I tend to just retwist on dry hair.



Dragone said:


> Just checking in to prove I still exist. I'm still twisting and trimming split ends whenever I see them. Unfortunately this has resulted in shorter hair, but at least it doesn't feel like velcro at the ends anymore.



I can relate to having to trim your ends.  I had to do this back in Feb.  My ends just looked and felt terrible.  I'm due for another trim soon.



rsmith said:


> I wanted to check in.  Right now I am in a twistout.  I have been busy lately.  My grandmother died and I have not been able to twist right now.  This saturday, I have to go to a wedding so I want be able to twist until next Monday.



So sorry to hear about your grandmother 



Update of me:

Well you ladies have inspired me to stretch these twist.  Have been wearing large twist for 2wks.  Haven't washed them (probably should).  Just spritzing in the morning w/water and applying shea to my end.  Tonight, I retwisted in small/medium size.  PLanning on keeping these in for another week.  That is unless my scalp starts screaming...LOL

Thanks for all the questions/suggestions/advice.  I'm really learning a lot.  Plus I love looking at your twist pics..So keep them coming


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 3, 2009)

^^ It's kinda alarming how easily your scalp will adjust to being dirty - isn't it.  

Here's my twistout from the twists I posted earlier - these pics were taken last night, so the twistout was on it's fourth day. 

Side:





Front: (I look like the devil in this pic, but my hair looks nice ) 







Glamour Shot rofl






And this is my progress pic:


----------



## sheava (Oct 3, 2009)

I will try to post pictures of my twist out later on today. I really don't do anything to special to preserve the twist out. I just sleep with a satin scarf every night and try not to manipulate my hair too much.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 3, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Your hair doesn't look bad, but I can understand your frustration on not seeing any growth in 2yrs.
> 
> How often do you wash your hair?  Do you DC everytime you wash?  How often do you trim your ends or do a search and destroy?  What products are you using on your hair daily to help maintain your moisture balance? Do you used combs/brushes on your hair?
> 
> ...



I completely agree I think giving up combs is under rated, people just do not realise how much more gentle our hands are.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 3, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> *Ooop2*
> Here are the answers to  your questions.  Maybe you ( or anyone else who wants to contribute) can help me w/my regimen.
> 
> *Your hair doesn't look bad, but I can understand your frustration on not seeing any growth in 2yrs.*
> ...



I think that there is not enough water in your products, especially as you use heat. Hence the dullness and split ends, I used to have that problem, I thought my hair would never shine, now my hair shines without product and I no longer have split ends.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 3, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you to all for all your tips.

Twists are my main natural style but i have never rinsed them before, especially with a stocking cap. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 3, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Nixx, I use the braid spray also, especially when going on two weeks in twists.
> *Loolalooh, I wish I could keep my twists in longer than two weeks...you are encouraging me to try and see if I can go for three weeks this time.  I'm only on day two, lol.*
> I did my twists yesterday morning after washing.  I pulled out an oldie, but a goodie to style with...Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme.  I had forgotten how much I liked this to twist with.  I get great length, smooth twists, great shine, and for some reason, fuller twists.  We'll see how long I can keep these twists in and what my twist out looks like.  I need to get more of this stuff.



Girl, I was the same way.  Not too long ago, I used to keep my twists in for one week on average.  Then it got to the point where I was just too busy to do them weekly.  I think you can go up to 4 to 5 weeks, but definitely listen to your hair during that period and take baby steps.  Going with 3 weeks sounds like a good start.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 3, 2009)

rsmith said:


> I wanted to check in.  Right now I am in a twistout.  I have been busy lately.  My grandmother died and I have not been able to twist right now.  This saturday, I have to go to a wedding so I want be able to twist until next Monday.



So sorry for your loss.  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 3, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> ^^ It's kinda alarming how easily your scalp will adjust to being dirty - isn't it.
> 
> Here's my twistout from the twists I posted earlier - these pics were taken last night, so the twistout was on it's fourth day.
> 
> ...



Very, very beautiful twistout.  You look gorgeous in both shots.  (I actually like the "devil" shot ... LOL.)  Your length progress is amazing too!  Keep it up.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 3, 2009)

*CHECKIN:* 

I just finished prepooing, washing, and conditioning some hours ago.  Hopefully my hair finishes airdrying so that I can rock a twistout tonight.  (The southern heat here may help with that.) 

I'll keep y'all posted on how the takedown goes ... so far, it looks like it won't be bad.


----------



## sheava (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of my current twist out (I finally found my camera). Tomorrow is wash day, so I will be deep conditioning and twisting again.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> ^^ It's kinda alarming how easily your scalp will adjust to being dirty - isn't it.
> 
> Here's my twistout from the twists I posted earlier - these pics were taken last night, so the twistout was on it's fourth day.
> 
> ...



Fly girl!!! Love it!!!



loolalooh said:


> *CHECKIN:*
> 
> I just finished prepooing, washing, and conditioning some hours ago.  Hopefully my hair finishes airdrying so that I can rock a twistout tonight.  (The southern heat here may help with that.)
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted on how the takedown goes ... so far, it looks like it won't be bad.



Can't wait to see your T/O!!



sheava said:


> Here is a picture of my current twist out (I finally found my camera). Tomorrow is wash day, so I will be deep conditioning and twisting again.



Wow..Your T/O still look like your hair is twisted.  Once I do a T/O my strands tend to EXPAND and become puffy...LOL


Here is a pic of my small twists taken today before seeing The Color Purple play....A MUST SEE!!!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 3, 2009)

Ladies my hair feels horrible.  I pree pood w/cholesterol, washed with EQP creme conditioning poo, and  dc'd with EQP DPR-11 and my hair feels so weird.  It's like dry and soft at the same time.  I'm sitting with my hair in big twists under a towel right now until I figure out what to do.  I can't be bothered w/it right now.  Maybe I need new products.  The EQP doesn't seem to be working well for my hair.  



hairopia said:


> I think that there is not enough water in your products, especially as you use heat. Hence the dullness and split ends, I used to have that problem, I thought my hair would never shine, now my hair shines without product and I no longer have split ends.


 
Maybe you are right.  Do you have any products suggstions, I have pretty thick and coarse hair.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 4, 2009)

Very quick update on me:

I was doing well, twisting, retwisting, TOs, co-washing, DC-ing etc, then I had a wedding to go to last weekend and panicked about how to wear my hair. Made the decision to have it done by my 'trusted' natural hair stylist. Asked for an elegant updo - flat twists and a straw set at the side and front. Well, as it was being done, I started having serious doubts, sigh.  Then I thought, no... stick it out, once the straws are out, hair will fall and it'll look banging. Well, BIG MISTAKE! Not only did it hurt my scalp so bad (I'm very tender headed), not only did the heat make me all cranky and hot and bothered I almost cried.... the end result was such a massive anticlimax! My hair looked AWFUL! It just wasn't me. I took a couple of pix which I wince to look at but will fotki for my hair diary as I record all my ups and downs... I wore the 'style' home, got home saw hubby, and burst out crying. Slept it off, woke up in the morning and took the style down. Co-washed and deep conditioned and wore the wrap at the bottom to the wedding....

Thank God, not only did I realise fast that this style wasn't half as good as my regular twists and TO styles, I also learnt that no one but me can style my hair to a style I love and leave me with hair that feels good to me. It's a tough realisation, but it's a good one - I cannot rely on anyone for my hair to look and feel good but myself. The 24 hours it took me to have my hair handled by the stylist and take down the stlye she attempted on my hair have taught me a valuable lesson. I pray to God it hasn't cost me much in the way of progress but I'm on it. I'm back on track and in twists again - installing some small ones which I'll re-do as required - hoping they last at least 2 weeks. Hubby calls himself a hair widower when I spend so much time doing my hair but even he said he'd rather have that than the crying, unhappy hair disaster he had that evening. Will update on the twists once I'm done with them!


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, and a pic of the disastrous hair experience.... I mean, who would wear this anywhere? SIGH!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Oct 4, 2009)

Girl, stop playing.  Jax both pictures look absolutely beautiful


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 4, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Very quick update on me:
> 
> I was doing well, twisting, retwisting, TOs, co-washing, DC-ing etc, then I had a wedding to go to last weekend and panicked about how to wear my hair. Made the decision to have it done by my 'trusted' natural hair stylist. Asked for an elegant updo - flat twists and a straw set at the side and front. Well, as it was being done, I started having serious doubts, sigh. Then I thought, no... stick it out, once the straws are out, hair will fall and it'll look banging. Well, BIG MISTAKE! Not only did it hurt my scalp so bad (I'm very tender headed), not only did the heat make me all cranky and hot and bothered I almost cried.... the end result was such a massive anticlimax! My hair looked AWFUL! It just wasn't me. I took a couple of pix which I wince to look at but will fotki for my hair diary as I record all my ups and downs... I wore the 'style' home, got home saw hubby, and burst out crying. Slept it off, woke up in the morning and took the style down. Co-washed and deep conditioned and wore the wrap at the bottom to the wedding....
> 
> Thank God, not only did I realise fast that this style wasn't half as good as my regular twists and TO styles, I also learnt that no one but me can style my hair to a style I love and leave me with hair that feels good to me. It's a tough realisation, but it's a good one - I cannot rely on anyone for my hair to look and feel good but myself. The 24 hours it took me to have my hair handled by the stylist and take down the stlye she attempted on my hair have taught me a valuable lesson. I pray to God it hasn't cost me much in the way of progress but I'm on it. I'm back on track and in twists again - installing some small ones which I'll re-do as required - hoping they last at least 2 weeks. Hubby calls himself a hair widower when I spend so much time doing my hair but even he said he'd rather have that than the crying, unhappy hair disaster he had that evening. Will update on the twists once I'm done with them!


 

Oh no, I"m sorry you didn't like it.  I think the pic looks good though, but maybe the style just wasn't you.  This is my biggest concern about going to a stylist.  I will be soooo angry if I pay  my money and end up looking worse than if I had done my own hair.  The only stylist who has ever done my hair is my mom and she doesn't do hair anymore so I do my own.  She is still the only person I let trim my ends.


----------



## yodie (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry I missed this challenge, but I'll start on my own and follow along with you ladies.  Just waiting for my shea butter to arrive. 

Great styles ladies.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 5, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Do me a favor...If you get a chance, take a pic of your current twist and post. I want to see what your hair looks like in 3-4wk old twist. The longest I've gone is 2wks. I probably could have gone longer, but the frizz factor started to bother me.


 

Im just now seeing this post. Sorry!!! I took some pics of a headband a few days before I took my hair out. They lasted 4wks to the day and I retwisted once around the second wk. Not all but most of the middle, front and sides. I did a henna txtment this wknd and wore my hair out one day. Im still not for sure how to wear my hair out with out it twisted or a twist out so I wasnt feeling the hair I will work with it more when Im done with this challenge. Tonight was the only night I had the time to twist. It only took me around 6hrs this time. I sectioned my hair off in four puffs and twisted each puff. The back are smaller then the front but it still looks fine to me. Im gonna go until the first wk of Nov till I retwist again. Its been love not having to worry about my hair....I cant stress that enuf. Good job ladies everyones hair is looking good. 

Here are pics of my hair after 4wks and a lot of washes and one of my new twist. There are more shots in my fotki.


----------



## JustDoIt (Oct 5, 2009)

You ladies are amazing! Wish I could join the challenge but will join the next one hopefully... I've been doing twists since I started my natural journey earlier this year and had a few questions for you..

bablou00 how do you get your twists to last a month without re-doing? Also does your hair lock when you wash it? Mine seems to lock when I wet it too much..

My twists only last a week before absolutely have to take them out because they start looking very dry and like "who shot john"  DH keeps saying I spritz them and oil them too much and I should leave them let them be..but to me they get really dry and I'm afraid of breakage.. 

Any advice on how to keep them for a month??? I take 6 hours.. yes I said 6 to put them in now.. so for that time I get frustrated thinking 6 hours to last for one week makes no sense so I'm really trying to stretch to a month this rounds... 

Busted or not.. I'm gonna try... just don't want DH to put me out 
So I need some help from the twist gurus 

Here's my fotki in case you want to take a look.. 

http://public.fotki.com/sbabe16/


----------



## yodie (Oct 5, 2009)

Bablou00,

Your hair looks great. Do you part your hair within the four sections and twist or do you make the four sections and then just grab hair and twist? Hope this makes sense. 
Sent you a pm.


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Bablou00 your hair looks great at 4 weeks!  Beautiful sheen and no frizz in sight! I'm going into week two with mine and they still look good.  You inspired me to go 4 weeks in mine.  Thanks for your sharing your beautiful pics !!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Ladies my hair feels horrible. I pree pood w/cholesterol, washed with EQP creme conditioning poo, and dc'd with EQP DPR-11 and my hair feels so weird. It's like dry and soft at the same time. I'm sitting with my hair in big twists under a towel right now until I figure out what to do. I can't be bothered w/it right now. Maybe I need new products. The EQP doesn't seem to be working well for my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are right. Do you have any products suggstions, I have pretty thick and coarse hair.


 

Soft but dry sounds like a protein effect..is DPR-11 a recontructuring or strengthening conditioner?

Also, I've found that cholesterol by itself doesn't do much for my hair, but it makes a great base for adding things too.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 5, 2009)

JustDoIt said:


> You ladies are amazing! Wish I could join the challenge but will join the next one hopefully... I've been doing twists since I started my natural journey earlier this year and had a few questions for you..
> 
> bablou00 how do you get your twists to last a month without re-doing? Also does your hair lock when you wash it? Mine seems to lock when I wet it too much..
> 
> ...


 
I dont know if its because of the texture of my hair or what but really I dont do anything special. I actually wash it a lot more then what I think most do and one would assume it would dread up but I havent had any problems with that. What I did this last time is retwisted around the second wk. I didnt retwist all of them but ones that were frizzy looking which was the front, top and some of the sides. Im sure the back but I could see that part...haha!! I use coconut oil every couple of days but only use my shea mix when I twist. Sorry I wish I could say I do something specatular but I think its just my tight, kinky texture that my hair holds well. And dont think your the only one that takes six hours. The twist I did a month ago took btwn 7-8hrs. This time it took 6 but I think the front is a little chunkier then the last. Your not alone sister...haha



yodie said:


> Bablou00,
> 
> Your hair looks great. Do you part your hair within the four sections and twist or do you make the four sections and then just grab hair and twist? Hope this makes sense.
> Sent you a pm.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Ladies my hair feels horrible. I pree pood w/cholesterol, washed with EQP creme conditioning poo, and dc'd with EQP DPR-11 and my hair feels so weird. It's like dry and soft at the same time. I'm sitting with my hair in big twists under a towel right now until I figure out what to do. I can't be bothered w/it right now. Maybe I need new products. The EQP doesn't seem to be working well for my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are right. Do you have any products suggstions, I have pretty thick and coarse hair.


 

Did you figure out what made your hair dry. I agree with maybe your products dont have a lot of moisturizing ingredients. I have to use a lot of creamy conditioners because hair is like yours thick and coarse. I dont use anything that has protein in it. I get my strengthening from henna. I use herbal essence, oyin handmade honey hemp conditiner, anything with glycerin or aloe vera works great with my hair. And coconut and shea butter also do wonders for my hair.


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 5, 2009)

My hair is still a hard mess.  I tried rewetting it and it didn't help. When I tried combing it my ends were so tangled and they were breaking so I just stopped.  I think my porosity is off or something.  Maybe I need to clarify and start over.  I am wearing it  slicked back into a bun made of 2 twists. I could really use some product recommendations.  I broke down and bought Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream but who knows when I'll get it.  Any suggestions on products I can get at the BSS or grocery to help?


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> My hair is still a hard mess.  I tried rewetting it and it didn't help. When I tried combing it my ends were so tangled and they were breaking so I just stopped. I think my porosity is off or something. Maybe I need to clarify and start over. I am wearing it slicked back into a bun made of 2 twists. I could really use some product recommendations. I broke down and bought Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream but who knows when I'll get it. Any suggestions on products I can get at the BSS or grocery to help?


 
If you think it's your porosity try either an ACV rinse or Roux Porosity Control. ACV can be gotten at the market, Porosity Control at BSS. ACV is also a mild clarifier so it can help with that too. I'm never used the Elasta to DC - I do really like the ORS replenishing paks, and Silk Elements Moisture Treatment. Another good but cheap option is Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango, or Aloe Vera - they run about $2.99 a peice at your local BSS. 

For more moisture & softness try adding some natural ingredients to your DC. Just Kiya posted a great thread about the benefits of adding salt to your DC. If you do hot oil treatments try a fatty oil like coconut, olive, walnut, peanut, etc etc

I agree with the "aloe vera; suggestions. Between washes I love using a mixture of aloe vera, glycerine, and rosewater in a spray bottle. You can get glycerine and aloe vera in most grocery or drug stores, and rosewater can be found in an Indian or Asian Market. Check around locally. The products I love the most are easy to get - Suave Tropical Coconut or Vo5 Moisture Milks in Champagne Kisses are my go to life savers for angry hair. . You may also want to try the Cherry Lola treatment - search You tube to get testimonials and see different results. HTH!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> My hair is still a hard mess.  I tried rewetting it and it didn't help. When I tried combing it my ends were so tangled and they were breaking so I just stopped. I think my porosity is off or something. Maybe I need to clarify and start over. I am wearing it slicked back into a bun made of 2 twists. I could really use some product recommendations. I broke down and bought Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream but who knows when I'll get it. Any suggestions on products I can get at the BSS or grocery to help?


 

I was just looking at features of the month and ran across Chicoro's feature and she uses castor oil, aloe vera, olive oil, any essential oil and she put on a plastic cap and let that sit for 20-a couple of hrs for a deep treatment. Maybe you should try that after you clarify with ACV or baking soda(my sister swears by). The qhemet alma is good but  you need a good deep conditioning txtment


----------



## tallnomad (Oct 6, 2009)

I just washed my month old twists yesterday with baking powder--it is a great clarifer and makes my hair soft and shiny and I have extremely coarse 4a/b hair.  

I spray my hair (avoiding the roots) with S-curl or water, then I seal with coconut oil, or castor oil or ghee.  Ghee is really wonderful.

Also, I love Cantu's Break Cure!!!!  This is supposed to curb breakage.  I love its texture and it really moisturizes and coats the hair well.  It's made of water and shea butter.  It has a smooth watery creamy texture that really penetrates, and it can be used as a heat protectant.



Ms Lala said:


> My hair is still a hard mess.  I tried rewetting it and it didn't help. When I tried combing it my ends were so tangled and they were breaking so I just stopped.  I think my porosity is off or something.  Maybe I need to clarify and start over.  I am wearing it  slicked back into a bun made of 2 twists. I could really use some product recommendations.  I broke down and bought Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream but who knows when I'll get it.  Any suggestions on products I can get at the BSS or grocery to help?


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 6, 2009)

Ladies, thanks! Well, i've since updated my fotki and everyone says the style wasn't bad at all. I guess it just wasn't me and I didn't like it, sigh. Still, episodes like that make you learn more about your likes/dislikes, preferences and non-preferences i guess, so it's not all bad!

Glad to report my hair seems to have recovered from the hooded drier experience and is feeling strong, supple and soft again, thank God! Lesson learnt from this: If indirect heat makes my hair feel so dry, and leaves it brittle, I certainly won't be trying a blowout or flat ironing/pressing. Time to give away my hair straightening tools, me thinks (need closure, lol.... sigh!). I'm in the process of doing some small twists right now - hope to be finished by tomorrow, so will post pics then. I certainly won't be deviating from my norm again soon. 

Fab twists you guys! Bablou, your hair's so thick! Your grown afro will be so big - I'm jealous already!

Ladies dropping by - thanks for visiting and encouraging us!


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 7, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> I was just looking at features of the month and ran across Chicoro's feature and she uses castor oil, aloe vera, olive oil, any essential oil and she put on a plastic cap and let that sit for 20-a couple of hrs for a deep treatment. Maybe you should try that after you clarify with ACV or baking soda(my sister swears by). The qhemet alma is good but you need a good deep conditioning txtment


 


tallnomad said:


> I just washed my month old twists yesterday with baking powder--it is a great clarifer and makes my hair soft and shiny and I have extremely coarse 4a/b hair.
> 
> I spray my hair (avoiding the roots) with S-curl or water, then I seal with coconut oil, or castor oil or ghee. Ghee is really wonderful.
> 
> Also, I love Cantu's Break Cure!!!! This is supposed to curb breakage. I love its texture and it really moisturizes and coats the hair well. It's made of water and shea butter. It has a smooth watery creamy texture that really penetrates, and it can be used as a heat protectant.


 


Soliel185 said:


> If you think it's your porosity try either an ACV rinse or Roux Porosity Control. ACV can be gotten at the market, Porosity Control at BSS. ACV is also a mild clarifier so it can help with that too. I'm never used the Elasta to DC - I do really like the ORS replenishing paks, and Silk Elements Moisture Treatment. Another good but cheap option is Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango, or Aloe Vera - they run about $2.99 a peice at your local BSS.
> 
> For more moisture & softness try adding some natural ingredients to your DC. Just Kiya posted a great thread about the benefits of adding salt to your DC. If you do hot oil treatments try a fatty oil like coconut, olive, walnut, peanut, etc etc
> 
> I agree with the "aloe vera; suggestions. Between washes I love using a mixture of aloe vera, glycerine, and rosewater in a spray bottle. You can get glycerine and aloe vera in most grocery or drug stores, and rosewater can be found in an Indian or Asian Market. Check around locally. The products I love the most are easy to get - Suave Tropical Coconut or Vo5 Moisture Milks in Champagne Kisses are my go to life savers for angry hair. . You may also want to try the Cherry Lola treatment - search You tube to get testimonials and see different results. HTH!


 

Thanks for all of the tips ladies!!! I am off work on Friday so I am not combing my hair until then.  I'm going to go to the bss on Thursday and pick up some of the things suggested.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies I will be twisting this weekend.  I plan to keep them for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an issue where I will twist, but then I want my hair out for "special events" or if I'm going to see someone that hasn't seen me since the BC. 

I just retwisted two days ago, and I find out that SO and I were invited to a surprise party for a friend's Dad. One of the ladies that will be there expressed some misgivings about my going natural and encouraged me not to do it.  I want to show her how friggin awesome my hair is now and prove her wrong, but not in a mean way.  

It's just annoying b/c I just spent all this time doing the twists (a few hours this past time, they're pretty small) and I took the extra time b/c I'd planned to wear them for a few weeks and maybe even add extensions....*sigh* 

Vanity.


----------



## yodie (Oct 7, 2009)

Soliel185, I know how you feel.  Well, you can take your twists out, rock your hair and then put them back in within a couple of days.  You really have the best of both worlds because you're doing your own hair and you can put the twists in and take them out at your convenience.

Okay ladies, I'm getting my hair twisted this Saturday. I know I'm too late for this challenge, but I plan on wearing twists until the New Year.  I'm sooo ready to have a funky style and give my hair a break.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 7, 2009)

Update:  I took my twists out after 10 days and am now wearing a twist out, probably until Saturday when I deep condition.  I need to get a bigger jar of the Baby Buttercreme.  I love that stuff, lol.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 7, 2009)

sheava said:


> Here is a picture of my current twist out (I finally found my camera). Tomorrow is wash day, so I will be deep conditioning and twisting again.


 
Cannot WAIT until my hair is as long as yours.  So pretty


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Ladies my hair feels horrible. I pree pood w/*cholesterol*, washed with EQP creme conditioning poo, and dc'd with *EQP DPR-11* and my hair feels so weird. It's like dry and soft at the same time. I'm sitting with my hair in big twists under a towel right now until I figure out what to do. I can't be bothered w/it right now. Maybe I need new products. The EQP doesn't seem to be working well for my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are right. Do you have any products suggstions, I have pretty thick and coarse hair.


 
Ms Lala, do you think you might have to much protein in your routine?  If I use cholesterol, I won't use DPR in the same routine and I make sure to really deep condition.  I protein overloaded when my hair was shorter and it wasn't until I did an ACV rinse, a baking soda rinse, and then LOTS of condish did my hair feel like it was back to normal.  HTH!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Very quick update on me:
> 
> I was doing well, twisting, retwisting, TOs, co-washing, DC-ing etc, then I had a wedding to go to last weekend and panicked about how to wear my hair. Made the decision to have it done by my 'trusted' natural hair stylist. Asked for an elegant updo - flat twists and a straw set at the side and front. Well, as it was being done, I started having serious doubts, sigh. Then I thought, no... stick it out, once the straws are out, hair will fall and it'll look banging. Well, BIG MISTAKE! Not only did it hurt my scalp so bad (I'm very tender headed), not only did the heat make me all cranky and hot and bothered I almost cried.... the end result was such a massive anticlimax! My hair looked AWFUL! It just wasn't me. I took a couple of pix which I wince to look at but will fotki for my hair diary as I record all my ups and downs... I wore the 'style' home, got home saw hubby, and burst out crying. Slept it off, woke up in the morning and took the style down. Co-washed and deep conditioned and wore the wrap at the bottom to the wedding....
> 
> Thank God, not only did I realise fast that this style wasn't half as good as my regular twists and TO styles, I also learnt that no one but me can style my hair to a style I love and leave me with hair that feels good to me. It's a tough realisation, but it's a good one - I cannot rely on anyone for my hair to look and feel good but myself. The 24 hours it took me to have my hair handled by the stylist and take down the stlye she attempted on my hair have taught me a valuable lesson. I pray to God it hasn't cost me much in the way of progress but I'm on it. I'm back on track and in twists again - installing some small ones which I'll re-do as required - hoping they last at least 2 weeks. Hubby calls himself a hair widower when I spend so much time doing my hair but even he said he'd rather have that than the crying, unhappy hair disaster he had that evening. Will update on the twists once I'm done with them!


 
So sorry to hear this Jax   Do you find it difficult to find folks in London who can style natural hair?  I haven't let anyone touch my hair since I BC'd a year and a half ago.  Like you said, no one knows my hair or cares for my hair like I do.  No worries though, the wrap looked fabulous!  You need to do a tutorial on how to get it to look like that


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 8, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I have an issue where I will twist, but then I want my hair out for "special events" or if I'm going to see someone that hasn't seen me since the BC.
> 
> I just retwisted two days ago, and I find out that SO and I were invited to a surprise party for a friend's Dad. One of the ladies that will be there expressed some misgivings about my going natural and encouraged me not to do it.  I want to show her how friggin awesome my hair is now and prove her wrong, but not in a mean way.
> 
> ...


 
LOL!  I feel the same way.  If I know I have something coming up, I will make my twists bigger so as not to spend as much time on them.  Or if I have enough lead time, I will make sure I make sure my twists are on point so that my twist out comes out awesome.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 8, 2009)

PJ, thanks! At this point in my hair's life it'd be difficult to find a stylist good enough for me in the whole wide world, LOL... There are stylists everywhere, they do a good job with wonderful end results, but they'd tear my hair apart! I've just become very particular about how I like my hair handled.... i don't like hearing *A* strand break, let a lone a few. I beat myself up when i do it and just hate it! The lady that did my hair on this occassion really is the best I've found for gentleness and knowledge and is passionate about natural hair but my hair is just too kinky and if I'm honest, were she to handle it the way I do, I'd be her only client for the whole day and more.... I still cannot afford to have her for that, lol, so I'll stick to DIY unless it's a trim. She trimmed my hair in June and was fab. I think the longer my hair gets the harder it will be to let her do it as longer hair takes longer to work with - the tangling is on longer strands, thus it takes more patience to gently pull apart.

I'll have to learn to do my own trims eventually.... I only need a good one once a year really, as I do S&Ds fairly often.

Checking in...

My tiny little twists are done! I intend to keep these going for a while, re-doing them as I go. Pic below... More on fotki if interested.....

I think I've found a very simple ''regimen'' - if it can be called as such - that has worked perfectly for me since April/May...


If I remember, I pre-'poo' with coconut oil. I seldom do, but I like to do it, just because coconut pre-poos are good!

I co-wash with a moisturising condish - HE HH, Aussie Moist etc - 1-2x/wk. 

I use AO HSR more as a leave in and seal with shea butter and a heavy oil eg castor oil after every wash - original idea was to DC but I got lazy once and left it in and my hair felt sooo good afterwards! **If I have it, I mix Qhemet's Heavy Cream with my AO HSR - they make a fab combo for me!**

Spray with water +/- glycerine everyday and seal with a light oil, eg jojoba/safflower/argan/baobab... If hair feels dry, spray with more water. If I wasn't so lazy I'd do herbal teas with sage/rosemary/mint etc, but I've been lazy since April/May and have not used these, sigh... My hair's fared okay though, so I'm not fussed either way.

Co-wash with a protein based condish whenever I feel hair needs an extra strengthening boost - Mega Tek, AO GPB etc. This *must* always be followed by a moisturising DC or step 2 above... I find step 2 works really well if I'm out of time for DCing, but I do wonder if it'd qualify to be called a DC if I don't rinse off??

I randomly clarify with either African Black Soap or Sodium Bicarbonate mixed into a conditioner on an 'As Required' basis, eg after a swim or if my hair feels particularly non-pliable even with my co-washes. 

I do henna, clay, and all else not mentioned on the list very randomly - I let my feelings guide me and hope all I do work well for me and my hair.

I twist with a whole range of stuff. Sometimes I'll use an aloe based gel +/- honey or glycerine with some oil or plant butter. Other times I just use a moisturising conditioner or even AO HSR and oil, other times I use Qhem heavy as well as or instead of oil. I let the way my hair feels guide me - nothing is set in stone.

The main constant in all I do to my hair is to never ever leave my hair loose while I wash. I learnt the hard way - loose + wet = disastrous tangling.

Twists/braids are my staple style. Hence me loving this challenge as it keeps me grounded

Apologies it's long, just wanted to put it all down so I have a point of reference, lol!


----------



## rsmith (Oct 8, 2009)

looking good Jaxhair


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 8, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Ms Lala, do you think you might have to much protein in your routine? If I use cholesterol, I won't use DPR in the same routine and I make sure to really deep condition. I protein overloaded when my hair was shorter and it wasn't until I did an ACV rinse, a baking soda rinse, and then LOTS of condish did my hair feel like it was back to normal. HTH!


 
Maybe.  I have tomorrow off so I am going to clarify my hair and use some Motions moisture plus and porosity control on my hair to try and get it back in shape.  I need to find  a decent moisturizer until my qhemet's get here.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks RSmith!


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so scary to have my hair  breaking like that, I was literally in tears.  But now My hair is back to normal!  My porosity was way off and my hair was coated from using cholesterol as my leave-in.  Here's what I did jic it will help someone else: 

- pre-pooed w/baking soda mixed w/ a suave naturals condish to begin clarifying
- Giovanni Tea Tree poo (this a great gentle clarifier, I dilute it)
-  dc'd w/ Motions Moisture Plus mixed with porosity control
- Giovanni smooth as silk as my leave in and sealed w/olive oil
-braided hair up to air dry

I did this last night and my hair feels buttery soft today and it is not breaking.  Thank you ladies so much.  I am now going to try and make my own twisting product based on some of you alls recommendations and a recipe I found on nappturality, I"m using shea butter, aloe, and oil, and maybe some glycerin.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ I'm so glad that some of the recs helped you!  I hate when my hair doesn't feel like "itself". It's like it has the flu or something. 

Here's my update for this past week - 

The Shikakai soap was AMAZING! 

To prep for my next set of twists I DC'd with my Coconut Concoction (there's a lot of stuff in there) and since I'd had the bar for a few weeks and hadn't so much as broken the seal, I figured it was time to get my money (all .99 cents) worth. 

This was Godry or Godrey brand Shikakai Soap. The bar lathered incredibly well. I was worried about how I would get to my scalp with a bar vs liquid, but there was so much lather it wasn't an issue. The lather feels creamy - I think the soap might have a coconut oil base. 

The first thing I noticed was my hair felt cleancleanclean, but not stripped. It was incredibly soooooooooooooooooooft. Just squishable, smooshable, softness from root to tip, but the real fireworks started when I got out of the shower to take a look. The Shikakai defined my coils! My ends all around my head had coiled into perfect little spirals BEFORE product. I tried to take pics, but I couldn't do it justice. (this is damp product free hair.) 










This was also the first time I tried blowdrying/stretching my hair before twisting. I detangled and airdried, then combed through my hair was a wide tooth comb while following with a lukewarm blowdryer. When I was done I decided to get fancy and try curling the ends a bit..






Here's what they looked like 2 days later after a rinse - notice how much neater the roots are when done on blowdried hair.













That's all for now! I'm pre-pooing with Amla Oil...I think I'm just going for a good ol' wash n go today.


----------



## naijamerican (Oct 10, 2009)

^ Wow Soleil, beautiful!  Thanks for sharing! I hope to be getting some twists done later on this month. I'm deciding between two-strand twists, Senegalese twists, or kinky twists.


----------



## yodie (Oct 10, 2009)

Soliel185, your hair looks great. I feel so inept when it comes to my hair.

Had my twists done today. Hate it and I'm removing them. My hair is not lush/thick, so I think I need a bigger twist. I have some shea butter and aloe vera gel, so I'll just try it myself. 

Are bantu knots a good protective style?


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 10, 2009)

Soleil your hair looks good!  Blowdrying is soooo addictive, be careful.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Soleil your hair looks good! Blowdrying is soooo addictive, be careful.


 
Actually, as I was doing it I was like "Oy- I am never blowdrying AGAIN" 

It was neater at the root, but other than that I wasn't impressed.  The time/effort tradeoff didn't seem even IMO.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 10, 2009)

yodie said:


> Soliel185, your hair looks great. I feel so inept when it comes to my hair.
> 
> Had my twists done today. Hate it and I'm removing them. My hair is not lush/thick, so I think I need a bigger twist. I have some shea butter and aloe vera gel, so I'll just try it myself.
> 
> Are bantu knots a good protective style?


 
Trust me - I feel inept too. This was my 4th set of twists - so you can improve pretty quickly with practice.  It's best just to jump in and try it, even if you only do a few in a small section to practice your technique before taking them back out. 

I think everyone looks a bit "scalpy" at first. I always look like a drowned rat until I rinse them and they start to puff up a bit.


----------



## yodie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ladies, I know this is a twist thread, but just curious to know if bantu knots are/aren't good for protective styling?


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 10, 2009)

yodie said:


> Soliel185, your hair looks great. I feel so inept when it comes to my hair.
> 
> Had my twists done today. Hate it and I'm removing them. My hair is not lush/thick, so I think I need a bigger twist. I have some shea butter and aloe vera gel, so I'll just try it myself.
> 
> Are bantu knots a good protective style?


 
Oh no, that horrible you spent time getting it done and didn't like it. I hope you didn't pay alot for them. 



Soliel185 said:


> Actually, as I was doing it I was like "Oy- I am never blowdrying AGAIN"
> 
> 
> It was neater at the root, but other than that I wasn't impressed.  The time/effort tradeoff didn't seem even IMO.



LOL good, cuz I'm pretty sure a combo of blowdrying and previous coloring of my hair prevented me from retaining length.  I just like that my blowdryed twists show more length and have less frizz.


----------



## yodie (Oct 10, 2009)

The stylist was very nice.  My hair is short, so it doesn't carry thin twists well. I need some height/puff to carry it off.  The price was very affordable, but still! Definitely not blaming her.  The twists were very thin and they just didn't work.  

I'm trying not to get discouraged.  Yet, I'm wondering if there is anything that works with/for my hair.  I have a short, bob now and I want to grow it out with twists/bantu knots and very little manipulation.  

Guess I'll just take it each day at a time and see where my hair takes me.  I think I'll do bantu knots tonight and then just try doing bigger twists in the middle of the week.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 10, 2009)

yodie said:


> Ladies, I know this is a twist thread, but just curious to know if bantu knots are/aren't good for protective styling?


 
I would assume that bantu knots are a protective style - but I don't know how they'd keep long term and all I can ever think about is how hard they'd be to sleep in.


----------



## yodie (Oct 10, 2009)

Bantu's can be challenging on my ends, but I'm just learning to use something to protect my ends (shea butter - moisture/Mizani H2O - strength).  Sleeping in them aren't a problem. I just get crazy frizz. I'm bantuing with aloe vera gel, so hopefully that helps.

Back to twisting... I'll get it...one day...soon! I'll start with a bantu set and then try twists. Guess it's time to play.


----------



## sheava (Oct 11, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Very quick update on me:
> 
> I was doing well, twisting, retwisting, TOs, co-washing, DC-ing etc, then I had a wedding to go to last weekend and panicked about how to wear my hair. Made the decision to have it done by my 'trusted' natural hair stylist. Asked for an elegant updo - flat twists and a straw set at the side and front. Well, as it was being done, I started having serious doubts, sigh.  Then I thought, no... stick it out, once the straws are out, hair will fall and it'll look banging. Well, BIG MISTAKE! Not only did it hurt my scalp so bad (I'm very tender headed), not only did the heat make me all cranky and hot and bothered I almost cried.... the end result was such a massive anticlimax! My hair looked AWFUL! It just wasn't me. I took a couple of pix which I wince to look at but will fotki for my hair diary as I record all my ups and downs... I wore the 'style' home, got home saw hubby, and burst out crying. Slept it off, woke up in the morning and took the style down. Co-washed and deep conditioned and wore the wrap at the bottom to the wedding....
> 
> Thank God, not only did I realise fast that this style wasn't half as good as my regular twists and TO styles, I also learnt that no one but me can style my hair to a style I love and leave me with hair that feels good to me. It's a tough realisation, but it's a good one - I cannot rely on anyone for my hair to look and feel good but myself. The 24 hours it took me to have my hair handled by the stylist and take down the stlye she attempted on my hair have taught me a valuable lesson. I pray to God it hasn't cost me much in the way of progress but I'm on it. I'm back on track and in twists again - installing some small ones which I'll re-do as required - hoping they last at least 2 weeks. Hubby calls himself a hair widower when I spend so much time doing my hair but even he said he'd rather have that than the crying, unhappy hair disaster he had that evening. Will update on the twists once I'm done with them!



I love your wrap. Sorry you had to go through that experience.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Very quick update on me:
> 
> I was doing well, twisting, retwisting, TOs, co-washing, DC-ing etc, then I had a wedding to go to last weekend and panicked about how to wear my hair. Made the decision to have it done by my 'trusted' natural hair stylist. Asked for an elegant updo - flat twists and a straw set at the side and front. Well, as it was being done, I started having serious doubts, sigh.  Then I thought, no... stick it out, once the straws are out, hair will fall and it'll look banging. Well, BIG MISTAKE! Not only did it hurt my scalp so bad (I'm very tender headed), not only did the heat make me all cranky and hot and bothered I almost cried.... the end result was such a massive anticlimax! My hair looked AWFUL! It just wasn't me. I took a couple of pix which I wince to look at but will fotki for my hair diary as I record all my ups and downs... I wore the 'style' home, got home saw hubby, and burst out crying. Slept it off, woke up in the morning and took the style down. Co-washed and deep conditioned and wore the wrap at the bottom to the wedding....
> 
> Thank God, not only did I realise fast that this style wasn't half as good as my regular twists and TO styles, I also learnt that no one but me can style my hair to a style I love and leave me with hair that feels good to me. It's a tough realisation, but it's a good one - I cannot rely on anyone for my hair to look and feel good but myself. The 24 hours it took me to have my hair handled by the stylist and take down the stlye she attempted on my hair have taught me a valuable lesson. I pray to God it hasn't cost me much in the way of progress but I'm on it. I'm back on track and in twists again - installing some small ones which I'll re-do as required - hoping they last at least 2 weeks. Hubby calls himself a hair widower when I spend so much time doing my hair but even he said he'd rather have that than the crying, unhappy hair disaster he had that evening. Will update on the twists once I'm done with them!





Jaxhair said:


> Oh, and a pic of the disastrous hair experience.... I mean, who would wear this anywhere? SIGH!!!



I think it looks nice...But I totally understand if a style is not you, no matter what anyone says, you're not going to like it....



bablou00 said:


> Im just now seeing this post. Sorry!!! I took some pics of a headband a few days before I took my hair out. They lasted 4wks to the day and I retwisted once around the second wk. Not all but most of the middle, front and sides. I did a henna txtment this wknd and wore my hair out one day. Im still not for sure how to wear my hair out with out it twisted or a twist out so I wasnt feeling the hair I will work with it more when Im done with this challenge. Tonight was the only night I had the time to twist. It only took me around 6hrs this time. I sectioned my hair off in four puffs and twisted each puff. The back are smaller then the front but it still looks fine to me. Im gonna go until the first wk of Nov till I retwist again. Its been love not having to worry about my hair....I cant stress that enuf. Good job ladies everyones hair is looking good.
> 
> Here are pics of my hair after 4wks and a lot of washes and one of my new twist. There are more shots in my fotki.



You have SO MOTIVATED ME TO EXTENDED ME TWIST!!!!



JustDoIt said:


> You ladies are amazing! Wish I could join the challenge but will join the next one hopefully... I've been doing twists since I started my natural journey earlier this year and had a few questions for you..
> 
> bablou00 how do you get your twists to last a month without re-doing? Also does your hair lock when you wash it? Mine seems to lock when I wet it too much..
> 
> ...



After reading what other twisties have done to extend the life of their twist, I started to take note.

These are my current twist and are over 3wks old....






Initially, I twisted them in this size on freshly washed damp hair with a mix of shea butter jojoba oil and castor oil:






Daily I would spritz with water and then apply that mix to my hair.

Then week 2 on dry hair, I undid the large twist and made them into this size.  Once again continuing to spritz with water daily and applying my mix.

I have YET to wash my hair.  Saturating my strands with water basically KILLS my style.  KUDOS to those who can cowash twist and they still look good.

Mid-week #2, I really concentrated on massaging my scalp with my mix (was starting to feel like it was about to itch) 

Now into my 3rd week with these twist and I am going to see if I can make them last 1month.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi ladies you all are doing so good.  I just wanted to post my pics.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I have an issue where I will twist, but then I want my hair out for "special events" or if I'm going to see someone that hasn't seen me since the BC.
> 
> I just retwisted two days ago, and I find out that SO and I were invited to a surprise party for a friend's Dad. One of the ladies that will be there expressed some misgivings about my going natural and encouraged me not to do it.  I want to show her how friggin awesome my hair is now and prove her wrong, but not in a mean way.
> 
> ...



Yeah....I've changed up styles that I was intending to wear for awhile in order to have a certain look.  Thankfully, it doesn't happen to often....



Jaxhair said:


> PJ, thanks! At this point in my hair's life it'd be difficult to find a stylist good enough for me in the whole wide world, LOL... There are stylists everywhere, they do a good job with wonderful end results, but they'd tear my hair apart! I've just become very particular about how I like my hair handled.... i don't like hearing *A* strand break, let a lone a few. I beat myself up when i do it and just hate it! The lady that did my hair on this occassion really is the best I've found for gentleness and knowledge and is passionate about natural hair but my hair is just too kinky and if I'm honest, were she to handle it the way I do, I'd be her only client for the whole day and more.... I still cannot afford to have her for that, lol, so I'll stick to DIY unless it's a trim. She trimmed my hair in June and was fab. I think the longer my hair gets the harder it will be to let her do it as longer hair takes longer to work with - the tangling is on longer strands, thus it takes more patience to gently pull apart.
> 
> I'll have to learn to do my own trims eventually.... I only need a good one once a year really, as I do S&Ds fairly often.
> 
> ...



Your hair and regime seems to be working for you.  Don't change it if it works!!!



Ms Lala said:


> Thanks so much for the help ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so scary to have my hair  breaking like that, I was literally in tears.  But now My hair is back to normal!  My porosity was way off and my hair was coated from using cholesterol as my leave-in.  Here's what I did jic it will help someone else:
> 
> - pre-pooed w/baking soda mixed w/ a suave naturals condish to begin clarifying
> - Giovanni Tea Tree poo (this a great gentle clarifier, I dilute it)
> ...



Glad to hear that your hair is back!!  Just make sure to write down what you did, you in case you need to do it again in the future.



Soliel185 said:


> ^^ I'm so glad that some of the recs helped you!  I hate when my hair doesn't feel like "itself". It's like it has the flu or something.
> 
> Here's my update for this past week -
> 
> ...



Really cute.  I never blow dry my hair b/c it really don't do heat, but your results are nice!!!



yodie said:


> Soliel185, your hair looks great. I feel so inept when it comes to my hair.
> 
> Had my twists done today. Hate it and I'm removing them. My hair is not lush/thick, so I think I need a bigger twist. I have some shea butter and aloe vera gel, so I'll just try it myself.
> 
> Are bantu knots a good protective style?



Sorry you didn't like your twist and took them out.  Did you try pinning them up for a nice updo? I can't sleep on bantu knots, so for me they are definitely not a protective style.



yodie said:


> The stylist was very nice.  My hair is short, so it doesn't carry thin twists well. I need some height/puff to carry it off.  The price was very affordable, but still! Definitely not blaming her.  The twists were very thin and they just didn't work.
> 
> I'm trying not to get discouraged.  Yet, I'm wondering if there is anything that works with/for my hair.  I have a short, bob now and I want to grow it out with twists/bantu knots and very little manipulation.
> 
> Guess I'll just take it each day at a time and see where my hair takes me.  I think I'll do bantu knots tonight and then just try doing bigger twists in the middle of the week.



How did your bantu knots work?



rsmith said:


> Hi ladies you all are doing so good.  I just wanted to post my pics.



NICE!!!  You hair is growing a lot!!!


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 11, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Daily I would spritz with water and then apply that mix to my hair.


 
*_I secretly put my DD in this challenge from the sidelines_*

Her hair and twists look identical to yours. I start off w/fat twists, then as I retwist after a week, I make some smaller. 

How do you apply the shea, oil mix to your twist daily, do you untwist and apply or just melt in hand and rub on the twist. 

Does the daily water spritz make your hair poofy and frizzy looking. I want her hair to stay moist looking, it starts to look dry after about day 3.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> *_I secretly put my DD in this challenge from the sidelines_*
> 
> Her hair and twists look identical to yours. I start off w/fat twists, then as I retwist after a week, I make some smaller.
> 
> ...



LOL...I've secretly added my girls into this challenge also...

I make a big container of shea butter, castor and jojoba oils mixed together and keep in my bathroom drawer.

I also have a spray bottle of water that I keep next to it.

At night, I spray my hair with the water and then let the steam from my shower add additional moisture to my strands.  After I just tie with a silk scarf.

In the morning, I remove the scarf and spritz my hair with water until it's slightly damp.  I then get about a quarter sz amount of my mix and mix it well in my hands.  I then grab my twist and basically squeeze them into my hands.  I don't rub b/c that tends to make my hair look frizzy.  I just gently squeeze.  After the mix had been added to my hair, I do a quick shake (for some reason this allows my twist to fall into place) and I'm done.

I basically do the same thing to my kids hair. My oldest is going on 2 1/2wks with the same twist.  My youngest has more fragile strands, so I have to redo her twist after about 1-1.5wks.

HTHs!!


----------



## yodie (Oct 11, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> How did your bantu knots work?
> 
> 
> The bantu knot works, but it's a really short fro.  I don't really like short, tight fro's on me.  I could live with it, I guess, but I also don't like that my ends are so exposed with bantu knots.
> ...


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 11, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> I make a big container of shea butter, castor and jojoba oils mixed together and keep in my bathroom drawer.
> 
> I also have a spray bottle of water that I keep next to it.
> 
> ...


 
Does the shea mixture have great hold? I was thinking about using some sort of shea. I bought some shea from Vitamin Shoppe, but it is hard as a rock, how do you make your shea mixture.

Do you think your shea mixture keeps the twists moist longer. I'm using ORS twist gel now. I love it for the first few days, then it starts to look dry


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 12, 2009)

yodie said:


> oooop2 said:
> 
> 
> > How did your bantu knots work?
> ...


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 12, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> My shea mixture has EXCELLENT hold on my hair. However, I like my twist to feel nice and soft (not greasy to the touch) with a great sheen. So if you are looking for a firming gel-like feel, then my mixture won't work for you.
> 
> I only purchase my shea from nasabb.com or afrikanrepublic.com. There quality is awesome. Soft and creamy, and so easy to work with. I definitely believe that my shea mixed with the oils I've mentioned helps retain my moisture. I find ORS to be drying.


 
OK, I'm sold. 

I was never looking for a gel-like feel. I would love nice and soft twists. I am just starting out in the twisting world and need all the help I can get, LOL. ORS is drying after a few days

I saved that nasabb link to my favs a while back, but now they just got a new customer. I can't wait to make my(your) mix. I will have to use up my EVOO & EVCO, then get some castor oil.

I am so excited now.....I can't wait to show you a pic


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 12, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> ^^ I'm so glad that some of the recs helped you!  I hate when my hair doesn't feel like "itself". It's like it has the flu or something.


 
LOL at hair with the flu, Soleil. You had me cracking up 




yodie said:


> Ladies, I know this is a twist thread, but just curious to know if bantu knots are/aren't good for protective styling?


 
Yodie, I think bantus are considered a protective style. I'm not partial to them because 1) they take too long to dry 2) mine usually come out looking like a frizzy fro and 3) if I do get a good set, it only lasts for a day. Too much work with not enough output for me. 



oooop2 said:


> yodie said:
> 
> 
> > The small twist you see in the pic I just attached was done on dry hair. *I normally do large twist on damp hair. Then if I feel like it, I'll separate those twist when dry and make them smaller.*
> ...


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 12, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> OK, I'm sold.
> 
> I was never looking for a gel-like feel. I would love nice and soft twists. I am just starting out in the twisting world and need all the help I can get, LOL. ORS is drying after a few days
> 
> ...


 

I just did my most recent set of twists w/a mixture of aloe gel, shea butter, and olive oil.  My twists are so soft, not hard at all and my ends feels protected.  I think I'm going to stick w/this for a while. I'll post pics of my newest style later.


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 14, 2009)

Just got my nasabb shea butter today. That was fast! I ordered Monday night and got it Wed morning. _Probably cause were in the same state._

Your right OOOp, that shea butter is light & creamy, not more hard chunks for me. 

I went to Vitamin Shoppe yesterday and got a big bottle of castor oil.

Too bad wash day isn't until Sunday.


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 14, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> I just did my most recent set of twists w/a mixture of aloe gel, shea butter, and olive oil. My twists are so soft, not hard at all and my ends feels protected. I think I'm going to stick w/this for a while. I'll post pics of my newest style later.


 
Yes, please post pics!

I was all in the thread bout "What do you mix in your shea butter" and watching Youtube vids.  

The aloe vera and glycerin looked like my next additives.


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of the back of my twists.  I was too lazy to black out my face on the pic of me from the front but it is posted in my fotki 

http://public.fotki.com/Ms-Lala/

My hair is still really soft.  I"ve just reappllied aloe vera gel b4 rolling and thats it.


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 14, 2009)

^^^^^Looks classy Ms LaLa........I love twist up-dos


BTW.... DD name is LaLa......Loves it!


----------



## rsmith (Oct 14, 2009)

Ms Lala 

Your hair is tooo cute.  I wish i could get mine to look like that. It's not thick or long enough.  You are very creative.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> Yes, please post pics!
> 
> I was all in the thread bout "What do you mix in your shea butter" and watching Youtube vids.
> 
> The aloe vera and glycerin looked like my next additives.



Glad it came so fast....That shea is really AWESOME!!!!



Ms Lala said:


> Here is a pic of the back of my twists.  I was too lazy to black out my face on the pic of me from the front but it is posted in my fotki
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Ms-Lala/
> 
> My hair is still really soft.  I"ve just reappllied aloe vera gel b4 rolling and thats it.



CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lala, I LOVE the updo!  And I'm ordering my nasabb shea tomorrow so can't wait!  Can someone post a link to the "what do you mix in your shea butter" thread?


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 14, 2009)

Found it!  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=355647&highlight=what+you+mix+your+shea+butter


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ms. Lala oh lala....haha!!! Wow I love that look!!! Im glad you found something thats working. Looking good sister

My hair still in twist from a wk and half ago. I was in Miami this pass wknd living it up in the sun and swimming all day everyday. I got some nice compliments from random people. The best was on the flight a lady kept on looking back at me and finally asked if it was mine!!! I smiled politely and shook my head yes. Man if people think my hair looks like a wig this short I wonder whats gonna happen when it grows out some
Looks like Im gonna be touching up sometime this wknd but will not do the whole head Im looking forward to the day I can put my twist up in a pony when they start looking like grizzly the bear!!! Today my friend called my twist little house on the prairie....I didnt take it to heart because shes my lil homie and she was trying to be funny...lol!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 15, 2009)

i'm still in my small twists which are beginning to loc up now, so take down starts this weekend, lol. I bet you it'll take me till end of next week to get it sorted out again - but I don't mind. I'm thinking of extensions - they last longer - 4-6 weeks..... will have a think and report back on decision and action.

Ms. Lala - fab updo!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 15, 2009)

^^^ How long have you had them in. Have you tried to just retwist some of the spots that are locking up instead of redoing you whole head. I havent had problems with locing up but my hair gets frizzy so I redo when needed. Let us know what you decide. What kind of extensions are u thinking


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally posting pics of my last twist set, which I am now deep conditioning tonight to prepare for a new set this weekend. This set lasted 3 whole weeks, woot woot I used Baby Buttercreme which I loved because it 1)kept my hair suuuupppper soft and shiny; 2) smelled good; and 3) gave me a kickass twist out. The week 3 twist out went into a ponytail these last two days.  All I did to preserve was to put shea on my ends at night and slap a bonnet on.  

These are Day One of the Twist pics
















These are Day 8 of the twists






This is Day 15 of the twist set and Day 1 of the twist out


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 16, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Finally posting pics of my last twist set, which I am now deep conditioning tonight to prepare for a new set this weekend. This set lasted 3 whole weeks, woot woot I used Baby Buttercreme which I loved because it 1)kept my hair suuuupppper soft and shiny; 2) smelled good; and 3) gave me a kickass twist out. The week 3 twist out went into a ponytail these last two days. All I did to preserve was to put shea on my ends at night and slap a bonnet on.
> 
> These are Day One of the Twist pics
> 
> ...


 You are my hair twin, our twists looks EXACTLY the same, I wish I had pics to show before I relaxed yet again.  Your hair looks fantastic, I give it two thumbs up.  Can't wait for my hair to grow back out....you are my hair inspiration.

@Lala.....your updo is amazing


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just finish making a yummy shea mix.  Used shea butter, aloe gel, shea aloe lotion, a little olive oil, raw honey as a preservative, and threw in some sweet orange and lavendar essential oil in there.  It smelled so yummy that even though my hair is being deep conditioned right now, I couldn't help but used the mix as a moisturizer for my skin, lol.  Can't wait til I can use it on my hair on Sunday.  Ordered even more shea so that i can make different scented lotions.


----------



## aprils13 (Oct 17, 2009)

I only purchase my shea from nasabb.com or afrikanrepublic.com. There quality is awesome. Soft and creamy, and so easy to work with. I definitely believe that my shea mixed with the oils I've mentioned helps retain my moisture. I find ORS to be drying.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!  

Its looks like the other lurkers beat me to it.  They are out of stock.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 17, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Just finish making a yummy shea mix.  Used shea butter, aloe gel, shea aloe lotion, a little olive oil, raw honey as a preservative, and threw in some sweet orange and lavendar essential oil in there.  It smelled so yummy that even though my hair is being deep conditioned right now, I couldn't help but used the mix as a moisturizer for my skin, lol.  Can't wait til I can use it on my hair on Sunday.  Ordered even more shea so that i can make different scented lotions.


your hair looks so fantastic!!
how on earth do you keep your twists in for that long and have them looking so fresh? can i get some insight into your process? for example, do you initially twist while wet, dry, damp? do you cowash while you have in the twists, or have you not wet your hair throughout that three week period?
i'm sorry for so many questions...i'm just in awe of your hair-it's lovely!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely compliments ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am taking my twists out today to rock a twist out.  I hope I can get it to last for a few days and then I'll retwist.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> your hair looks so fantastic!!
> how on earth do you keep your twists in for that long and have them looking so fresh? can i get some insight into your process? for example, do you initially twist while wet, dry, damp? do you cowash while you have in the twists, or have you not wet your hair throughout that three week period?
> i'm sorry for so many questions...i'm just in awe of your hair-it's lovely!!


 
Hey Rocky!  Thanks  Don't get it twisted, I was ready to scream by the time week two came around, lol.  I didn't wet my hair at all the entire time (other than the occassional spritz of braid spray and lavendar spray).  I'm not exactly sure why they stayed so fresh looking to be honest.  It was a first for me.  I want to say that it was the Baby Buttercreme.  I'll be able to confirm this week since I used my shea mix this time.  Oh, and I normally twist on damp hair.  If it gets to where my ends don't curl up on their own, I know it's time to spritz with some water.  HTH!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 18, 2009)

^^thanks so much for the info, productjunkie!! 
geez, now i wanna pull out my sew-in and do some twists...darn it


----------



## yodie (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm still here ladies.  No twists yet, but I'm gonna keep trying.  I plan on covering up with a cute wig and I'll play with twists underneath until I get a decent outcome.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 18, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Finally posting pics of my last twist set, which I am now deep conditioning tonight to prepare for a new set this weekend. This set lasted 3 whole weeks, woot woot I used Baby Buttercreme which I loved because it 1)kept my hair suuuupppper soft and shiny; 2) smelled good; and 3) gave me a kickass twist out. The week 3 twist out went into a ponytail these last two days. All I did to preserve was to put shea on my ends at night and slap a bonnet on.
> 
> These are Day One of the Twist pics
> 
> ...


 

Your shine is blinding....beautiful!!! Is that your natural hair color....Im off to go by some baby buttercreme...lol


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 18, 2009)

My Amla and Olive Heavy Cream just arrived!!! I'm tempted to wash my hair just so I can try it out.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 19, 2009)

Productjunkie your hair looks great.  I love the thickness and shine.  Keep up the good work.   I am still in twist ladies.  I am trying to keep them at least three weeks.  Then I plan to wear a twist out for about 3 days.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi ladies I wanted to post the kinky twist I did on my friends hair.  She was nice enough to allow me to practice on hair.  Here is the pic


----------



## sheava (Oct 19, 2009)

I am just checking for the week. I deep conditioned and installed another set of twists on Saturday. I plan on keeping these in for two weeks. I will post a picture later on tonight.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 19, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^ How long have you had them in. Have you tried to just retwist some of the spots that are locking up instead of redoing you whole head. I havent had problems with locing up but my hair gets frizzy so I redo when needed. Let us know what you decide. What kind of extensions are u thinking




About 2 weeks? Didn't really keep track and I'm too lazy to go back and track back, lol (I'm fasting/cleansing and so very tired with detox headache!).

My hair locs up so easily, and fuzzes up something bad. I'll take progress pics of my next set, just so I can stop with the guess work and find what really works. I know my once - twice weekly washing contributes, but I cannot go more than a week without co-washing.

I'm looking for synthetic hair pieces for kinky twists, otherwise I'll just braid with my synthetic braids pieces. I got a fair amount of growth and retention with the two sets I did in the spring/summer, I'd love to do the same in the cold months too.

Update: 

I hot-oil treated, co-washed and DCed my hair on Saturday and did nothing more. Hair felt and still feels great. Today I started undoing the afore mentioned twists at work with every lavatory visit, lol, so continuing with that, hoping for a twist-out. I'll then do a new set of twists as I detangle on my day off on Friday, ready for my brand spanking new job on Monday. I really must try take more pics...

HHG ladies!


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 19, 2009)

Twist crasher chiming in.

I did a Indigo Henna then deep conditioning then twisted it up.  I notice where my hair or edges are now growing because the twists in those areas are severely anorexic from the ends up to a little over mid shaft.  Then 2-3 inches in they are thicker so I guess whatever I am doing to me ends and nape area is working.

As for my frenemie shrinkage I MUST braid my twists up at night or whatever length that shows will be gone like a magic trick.

I think I may be able to do this through out the winter which will be the first time in over a decade I am not using additional hair.  YAAAAAAAAY! 

If I am at all honest, I must admit I am having weak moments, because I could go 6-8 weeks with the extension hair and not have to deal with mine, but so far so good.


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow PJ - Fab set of twists! 3 weeks? I really wish one day my twists look half as good as yours at 3 weeks - if ever, lol!

RSmith - fab set of kinkies. What hair pieces did you use on her? I'm having a hard time finding hair pieces not too rough for my delicate hair, sigh... Will keep looking though...


----------



## rsmith (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Jaxhair.

The weave is called Soft and beautiful.  I will have to look at the bag to get the correct brand.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 19, 2009)

Checkin in! Nothing new! I am going into my third wk of twist. Havent had to retwist yet but these bad boys are gettin and lookin frizzy. I plan on keepin them in until the first wk of Nov. I have a wedding Nov 7th so Ill do some fresh ones for that. Im still looking for a shampoo. Almost bought some Giovanni tea tree at the grocery it was on sale but I passed. Im still not bored w/ twist (I thought I would be)!! Ive added more pics to my fotki. Really nothing new so I didnt want to crowd the thread. Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been weaing a twist out this week and retwisting at night.  I've gotten quite a few compliments on it.  I tried to take  a pic but my camera was out of batteries . The shea butter and aloe mix I've been using is keeping my hair SOOOO soft and my breakage has almost stopped.  Maybe something I was using was drying my hair out.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a question:  How are you guys keeping your scalps moisturized especially those of you living in areas where it's starting to get cold?  My hair and my ends are moisturized, but I'm not sure how to rub my shea mix or oils into my scalp without fuzzing up my twists...


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 21, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Found it!  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=355647&highlight=what+you+mix+your+shea+butter



Thanks for posting this.  Always nice to see what others are mixing their shea with!!!



bablou00 said:


> Ms. Lala oh lala....haha!!! Wow I love that look!!! Im glad you found something thats working. Looking good sister
> 
> My hair still in twist from a wk and half ago. I was in Miami this pass wknd living it up in the sun and swimming all day everyday. I got some nice compliments from random people. The best was on the flight a lady kept on looking back at me and finally asked if it was mine!!! I smiled politely and shook my head yes. Man if people think my hair looks like a wig this short I wonder whats gonna happen when it grows out some
> Looks like Im gonna be touching up sometime this wknd but will not do the whole head Im looking forward to the day I can put my twist up in a pony when they start looking like grizzly the bear!!! Today my friend called my twist little house on the prairie....I didnt take it to heart because shes my lil homie and she was trying to be funny...lol!!!



You're hair is gorgeous.  I can defintiely see why you are getting compliments!!!



Jaxhair said:


> i'm still in my small twists which are beginning to loc up now, so take down starts this weekend, lol. I bet you it'll take me till end of next week to get it sorted out again - but I don't mind. I'm thinking of extensions - they last longer - 4-6 weeks..... will have a think and report back on decision and action.
> 
> Ms. Lala - fab updo!!!



Did you decide to get extensions?



productjunkie814 said:


> Finally posting pics of my last twist set, which I am now deep conditioning tonight to prepare for a new set this weekend. This set lasted 3 whole weeks, woot woot I used Baby Buttercreme which I loved because it 1)kept my hair suuuupppper soft and shiny; 2) smelled good; and 3) gave me a kickass twist out. The week 3 twist out went into a ponytail these last two days.  All I did to preserve was to put shea on my ends at night and slap a bonnet on.
> 
> These are Day One of the Twist pics
> 
> ...



Nice!! And your hair looks great after day 15...



productjunkie814 said:


> Just finish making a yummy shea mix.  Used shea butter, aloe gel, shea aloe lotion, a little olive oil, raw honey as a preservative, and threw in some sweet orange and lavendar essential oil in there.  It smelled so yummy that even though my hair is being deep conditioned right now, I couldn't help but used the mix as a moisturizer for my skin, lol.  Can't wait til I can use it on my hair on Sunday.  Ordered even more shea so that i can make different scented lotions.



Your mix sounds great!!



aprils13 said:


> I only purchase my shea from nasabb.com or afrikanrepublic.com. There quality is awesome. Soft and creamy, and so easy to work with. I definitely believe that my shea mixed with the oils I've mentioned helps retain my moisture. I find ORS to be drying.


 
Thanks!!  

Its looks like the other lurkers beat me to it.  They are out of stock.  [/QUOTE]

Keep checking back.  They restock often.



productjunkie814 said:


> Hey Rocky!  Thanks  Don't get it twisted, I was ready to scream by the time week two came around, lol.  I didn't wet my hair at all the entire time (other than the occassional spritz of braid spray and lavendar spray).  I'm not exactly sure why they stayed so fresh looking to be honest.  It was a first for me.  I want to say that it was the Baby Buttercreme.  I'll be able to confirm this week since I used my shea mix this time.  Oh, and I normally twist on damp hair.  If it gets to where my ends don't curl up on their own, I know it's time to spritz with some water.  HTH!



My sorority sister also speaking highly of the Buttercreme.  I am tempted to try it.



Ms Lala said:


> My Amla and Olive Heavy Cream just arrived!!! I'm tempted to wash my hair just so I can try it out.



I love that stuff!!!



rsmith said:


> Hi ladies I wanted to post the kinky twist I did on my friends hair.  She was nice enough to allow me to practice on hair.  Here is the pic



You did a great job!!!



sheava said:


> I am just checking for the week. I deep conditioned and installed another set of twists on Saturday. I plan on keeping these in for two weeks. I will post a picture later on tonight.



You hair in your siggy looks fabulous!!



mscocoface said:


> Twist crasher chiming in.
> 
> I did a Indigo Henna then deep conditioning then twisted it up.  I notice where my hair or edges are now growing because the twists in those areas are severely anorexic from the ends up to a little over mid shaft.  Then 2-3 inches in they are thicker so I guess whatever I am doing to me ends and nape area is working.
> 
> ...



I have a thin area on my top L and R side.  No matter what I do, that area seems to not want to grow.  But at least the areas around it are growing so I just try to blend the hair so no one can notice.



bablou00 said:


> Checkin in! Nothing new! I am going into my third wk of twist. Havent had to retwist yet but these bad boys are gettin and lookin frizzy. I plan on keepin them in until the first wk of Nov. I have a wedding Nov 7th so Ill do some fresh ones for that. Im still looking for a shampoo. Almost bought some Giovanni tea tree at the grocery it was on sale but I passed. Im still not bored w/ twist (I thought I would be)!! Ive added more pics to my fotki. Really nothing new so I didnt want to crowd the thread. Hope everyone is well!!



Have you tried just washing hair w/ baking soda?  My hair likes it a lot.



Ms Lala said:


> I've been weaing a twist out this week and retwisting at night.  I've gotten quite a few compliments on it.  I tried to take  a pic but my camera was out of batteries . The shea butter and aloe mix I've been using is keeping my hair SOOOO soft and my breakage has almost stopped.  Maybe something I was using was drying my hair out.



Glad your hair is back to normal!!!



productjunkie814 said:


> Here's a question:  How are you guys keeping your scalps moisturized especially those of you living in areas where it's starting to get cold?  My hair and my ends are moisturized, but I'm not sure how to rub my shea mix or oils into my scalp without fuzzing up my twists...



My shea mix is pretty creamy, so I just lightly spritz my scalp then dab my mix onto my scalp. After, I tie my hair w/a silk scarf.  My advice would be to dab scalp.  For your hair blend your mix between your hands, then gently squeeze hair between your hands.  This also helps to apply product but not cause frizz...

HTHs...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish I knew about this before I started wearing twists! I just did mine today! Good luck ladies. I know it's too late to join so I'll follow on the sidelines!


----------



## yodie (Oct 21, 2009)

Ladies, your twists look GREAT. I'm protective styling with a wig.  So, the weekends are time for me to experiment.  Dang, I just came out of the wigs and weaves, but my hair is short and it's hard to maintain straight short hair wihtout using chemicals and heat. So, I'll wig it until the summer time and practice my twists on the weekend.

Doing on my first set of twists this weekend on wet hair. I'll use shea butter.  I ordered Vigorol curls curling creme.  I'd also like to eventually order more Amla Heavy Creme to twist with.  That was good stuff.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 21, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Hi ladies I wanted to post the kinky twist I did on my friends hair. She was nice enough to allow me to practice on hair. Here is the pic


 

What kind of hair did you use for the twists? I looked at some 'Bob Marley' hair today at Sally's but it was like $8 a pak compared to the reg braid hair that was only $2-3.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Update on me:

Thanks to the inspiring ladies on this site, I was able to make my last set of twist last for 4wks.  OMG, I can't even believe that.  But unlike you guys, I NEVER washed my hair.  Did a lot of scalp stimulation when scalp got itchy, kept my hair well moisturized.  I was shocked that my hair didn't smell.  I would have definitely washed if it had.  Didn't have any issues w/my hair trying to loc.

When I finally took twist down, I decided not to wear twistouts.  At this point, I just wanted to wash my hair.  Ended up washing with baking soda.  Clarifying with ACV.  I also used a new condish Pantene Nature Fusion.  Man, that stuff was FABULOUS. Was able to remove a lot of my shedded hairs with this condish.  I am TERRIBLE at DCing, so I just rinsed, then reapplied more of this condish as a leave in.  I then sectioned off my hair, applied my shea mix and did large twist.  Then today, I undid the large twist and retwisted a bit smaller.

Here are my current twist:










Having fun shaking my twist!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG-oooop2, your new twists look absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 21, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Here's a question:  How are you guys keeping your scalps moisturized especially those of you living in areas where it's starting to get cold?  My hair and my ends are moisturized, but I'm not sure how to rub my shea mix or oils into my scalp without fuzzing up my twists...


have you tried a dye applicator bottle?
Like this one: http://www.sallybeauty.com/Applicator-Bottle/SBS-198060,default,pd.html
this works very well...but only if your oils are not quite so thick. in order to use my castor oil like this, i have to mix it with another, "runnier" oil, like sunflower. 
HTH.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 22, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> What kind of hair did you use for the twists? I looked at some 'Bob Marley' hair today at Sally's but it was like $8 a pak compared to the reg braid hair that was only $2-3.


 
It's  the hair used for kinky twist. It called Soft and beautiful kanekalon hair.  It was 8$ a pak at a beauty store here in Alabama.  I asked a lady working in the store which was the most popular hair for Kinky twist and she recommended it.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to do a flat twist-out for a mttg I have Saturday then go back to my reg. twists.

I'm starting to get the urge to try straightening so I can do a good length check....

I want to try adding extensions to see if I can keep them 6 weeks or more, but I want to wait till after Halloween b/c I'm planning to go as Pam Grier -  If I wait then I can do twist extentions till Thanksgiving!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 22, 2009)

rsmith said:


> It's the hair used for kinky twist. It called Soft and beautiful kanekalon hair. It was 8$ a pak at a beauty store here in Alabama. I asked a lady working in the store which was the most popular hair for Kinky twist and she recommended it.


 
How many paks did it take to do her entire head? I have very thick hair, so I was looking at 3-4 paks..The clerk at Sally's said most people use 2-3 but when I got braids last year it took like 6 so I was leery of getting so few.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 22, 2009)

*QUICK CHECKIN:* Hey Oooop and ladies.  Everyone is looking good.  Sorry I've been MIA, but it's been a tough couple of weeks.  I'm still twisting along and my hair is thriving from it.  I had a frustrating weekend going from a twistout to new twists, but all in all, I'm sticking with the challenge.

P.S. Hey Bablou.  I temporarily removed the blog but when I put it back up, I'll definitely add you.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 22, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Update on me:
> 
> Thanks to the inspiring ladies on this site, I was able to make my last set of twist last for 4wks. OMG, I can't even believe that. But unlike you guys, I NEVER washed my hair. Did a lot of scalp stimulation when scalp got itchy, kept my hair well moisturized. I was shocked that my hair didn't smell. I would have definitely washed if it had. Didn't have any issues w/my hair trying to loc.
> 
> ...


 

Your twist look fab...luv that swang!!! I keep on forgetting about baking soda...thanks for the suggestion I might try it this wknd!!


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 22, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> *QUICK CHECKIN:* Hey Oooop and ladies.  Everyone is looking good.  Sorry I've been MIA, but it's been a tough couple of weeks.  I'm still twisting along and my hair is thriving from it.  I had a frustrating weekend going from a twistout to new twists, but all in all, I'm sticking with the challenge.
> 
> P.S. Hey Bablou.  I temporarily removed the blog but when I put it back up, I'll definitely add you.  Thanks for your interest.



Hey...Glad to see you!! What was the frustration?  



bablou00 said:


> Your twist look fab...luv that swang!!! I keep on forgetting about baking soda...thanks for the suggestion I might try it this wknd!!



Thank you.  And yes, don't sleep on baking soda


----------



## Ms Lala (Oct 22, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Update on me:
> 
> 
> Here are my current twist:
> ...


 
Cute action shots of the twists!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Oct 23, 2009)

Quick update: 

I've been lazy, so took out my small twists and been wearing a TO in a puff, lol. It looks good, i get compliments but I'm thankful I'm not working next week as I know it'll take a long time to sort this hair out, lol!

I really hope I can find good hair pieces for kinky twist extensions, otherwise i'll install braids... Will update again when I next do something different...


----------



## rsmith (Oct 23, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> How many paks did it take to do her entire head? I have very thick hair, so I was looking at 3-4 paks..The clerk at Sally's said most people use 2-3 but when I got braids last year it took like 6 so I was leery of getting so few.


 

I used 3 paks and a half.  So if your hair is thick.  I would at least get 5 to 6 to  be safe.  I wish I could do my own hair.  I am going to keep practicing.


----------



## yodie (Oct 24, 2009)

I finally have twists...but, they don't look so good. That's okay. Just proud of myself for trying. I'm back in a wig. Trying to wear straight, short, natural hair and work out takes alot of heat. That's a no-no.  Decided to do two strand twists underneath my wig.  I'll keep working on it.  

I plan on wearing my wig and twists underneath until June.


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 24, 2009)

There are lots of gorgeous heads in here!
I do twists to stretch my hair...I don't actually wear them as a style (my hair is too fine and they look like twigs!), but the act of stretching my hair prevents single strand knots, brekage, and splitting.  I've been twisting for almost 2 years and my hair is thanking me for it!


----------



## rsmith (Oct 24, 2009)

I did my Kinky twist.  Practice makes perfect.  My hair is still in the same twist.  Just wanted to share the Kinky twist I did on my friends daughter's hair.


----------



## aprils13 (Oct 25, 2009)

rsmith-cute!  Did you roll the ends?


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 26, 2009)

yodie said:


> I finally have twists...but, they don't look so good. That's okay. Just proud of myself for trying. I'm back in a wig. Trying to wear straight, short, natural hair and work out takes alot of heat. That's a no-no. Decided to do two strand twists underneath my wig. I'll keep working on it.
> 
> I plan on wearing my wig and twists underneath until June.


 
Practice makes perfect and kudos for trying. Its always trial and error and you will eventually find what works great for you. whether it be small twist, large twist, twist outs!! This is the time to experiment especially if your gonna wear it under your wig. I agree on the hair with the work outs. I sweat like a beast when I work out so keeping my hair in twist works great for me. keep on plugging at it Im sure you will find a style that works for you



rsmith said:


> I did my Kinky twist. Practice makes perfect. My hair is still in the same twist. Just wanted to share the Kinky twist I did on my friends daughter's hair.


 
Great job...those look juicy and lush!!! I might have to do something like this next yr when i go on my cruise!!!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh yea I am going on my 4th wk with twist. Havent had time to retwist like I did last time. But they really arent looking that bad...I can tolerate them. I dont plan on redoing my hair until the first wk of Nov. Debating if I want to wear my hair out for a wedding that Sat. wknd. I really want to rock a cute fro but Im so used to my twist never failing me. So I think when I get home to KC on Wed Im gonna take them out and do thick twist for a twist out on Thursday. Then if I dont like the style then I will twist them up that night. I hope to get a fun style out of it but if not I wont fret!!!


----------



## rsmith (Oct 26, 2009)

aprils13 said:


> rsmith-cute! Did you roll the ends?


 

Yes I rolled the ends with small perm rods and dip in very hot water.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 26, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Oh yea I am going on my 4th wk with twist. Havent had time to retwist like I did last time. But they really arent looking that bad...I can tolerate them. I dont plan on redoing my hair until the first wk of Nov. Debating if I want to wear my hair out for a wedding that Sat. wknd. I really want to rock a cute fro but Im so used to my twist never failing me. So I think when I get home to KC on Wed Im gonna take them out and do thick twist for a twist out on Thursday. Then if I dont like the style then I will twist them up that night. I hope to get a fun style out of it but if not I wont fret!!!


 

You are doing very good maintaining your twist that long.  I wish I could keep mine that long.  The longer I have them in; the longer I have to detangle.  I dont enjoy the detangling process.


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 26, 2009)

rsmith - those kinky twists look so nice! I can't wait to try doing mine. I think they will come out more like halfway between kinky and sengelese twists..

Bablou - you've taken to this challenge with no problems at all. I can't get 2 full weeks out of twists w/o feeling like a frizz bucket. 

I'm wearing the world's fattest french twist today until I can get a chance to twist my hair back up.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quick update on me: I retwisted my hair yesterday after having it out in a twist out this weekend.  On a side note, I ordered shea butter from Camden-Grey about a week and a half ago, and I still haven't gotten my order yet, grr.


----------



## sheava (Oct 29, 2009)

Quick update - I am currently wearing a twist out that I plan on maintaining for the next couple of days. I will deep condition and re-twist on Sunday. Keeping the twists in for two weeks at a time seems to be working for me.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 30, 2009)

I am wearing a twistout.  I plan to deep condition my hair this weekend and let it breathe before I retwist


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies!!! It works w/ my schedule to keep them in as long as possible. I have to retwist some here and there especially in the back of my head were my hair is a finer and looser texture. Im looking forward to the day I can scrub my scalp and wear my hair out for a day or two. Is everyone retaining growth? I can see a little on my end Im not trying to worry about that right now!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd really tried a chunky a.k.a supa-juicy twist-out,but today I took come pics of my 5 DAY HAIR. That's right ladies -- this twist out has been going strong for FIVE days.  


















Now I have to see if I can get one to last 7 days. 

I'm looking to add extensions for my next set, and keep them in till Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 31, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'd really tried a chunky a.k.a supa-juicy twist-out,but today I took come pics of my 5 DAY HAIR. That's right ladies -- this twist out has been going strong for FIVE days.
> 
> Now I have to see if I can get one to last 7 days.
> 
> I'm looking to add extensions for my next set, and keep them in till Thanksgiving.



it looks fantastic!!! can i get some insight into the process, please??? 
just how fat were the twists-did you do them on wet hair?? products?
and how did you maintain-retwisting at night, or just throwing a bonnet on?? 
thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 31, 2009)

Rocky91 said:


> it looks fantastic!!! can i get some insight into the process, please???
> just how fat were the twists-did you do them on wet hair?? products?
> and how did you maintain-retwisting at night, or just throwing a bonnet on??
> thanks so much in advance!!



I had approx 18 twists total - just small enough to hold w/o unravelling. They were done on wet hair with Suave Tropical Coconut and Vatika Oil. 
I did not re-twist at night. I know from personal experience that I will wait till the last minute each night to re-twist, then we dead tired trying to do it in the mirror. I also discovered that it doesn't do that much as far as maintaining the style, so I stopped. 

after I took the twists out, I would bend over, make sure all my ends were pointing downward (towards the floor so they won't be crushed) and tied it up in my silk scarf kinda like this:






Then in the AM I spray with my aloe vera/glycerine/rosewater mixture, shake/fluff and go. On the third day I added a little bit of oil by covering my palms in it and then fluffing my hair.


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I've been lazy, so took out my small twists and been wearing a TO in a puff, lol. It looks good, i get compliments but I'm thankful I'm not working next week as I know it'll take a long time to sort this hair out, lol!
> 
> I really hope I can find good hair pieces for kinky twist extensions, otherwise i'll install braids... Will update again when I next do something different...



Have you dealt with your hair since wearing the TOs.  What it difficult to detangle?



~CurlyNikki~ said:


> There are lots of gorgeous heads in here!
> I do twists to stretch my hair...I don't actually wear them as a style (my hair is too fine and they look like twigs!), but the act of stretching my hair prevents single strand knots, brekage, and splitting.  I've been twisting for almost 2 years and my hair is thanking me for it!



Thanks Nikki for dropping in.  I've definitely learned a lot from you and your site 



rsmith said:


> I did my Kinky twist.  Practice makes perfect.  My hair is still in the same twist.  Just wanted to share the Kinky twist I did on my friends daughter's hair.



Great job!!!



bablou00 said:


> Oh yea I am going on my 4th wk with twist. Havent had time to retwist like I did last time. But they really arent looking that bad...I can tolerate them. I dont plan on redoing my hair until the first wk of Nov. Debating if I want to wear my hair out for a wedding that Sat. wknd. I really want to rock a cute fro but Im so used to my twist never failing me. So I think when I get home to KC on Wed Im gonna take them out and do thick twist for a twist out on Thursday. Then if I dont like the style then I will twist them up that night. I hope to get a fun style out of it but if not I wont fret!!!



I recently did 4 weeks.  And although I loved not messing with my hair, I am noticing a bit more knots on my ends.  I think for me, I have to stick with no more than 2weeks.  But KUDOS to you for being able to maintain your twist that long....



productjunkie814 said:


> Quick update on me: I retwisted my hair yesterday after having it out in a twist out this weekend.  On a side note, I ordered shea butter from Camden-Grey about a week and a half ago, and I still haven't gotten my order yet, grr.



Did it ever arrive?



sheava said:


> Quick update - I am currently wearing a twist out that I plan on maintaining for the next couple of days. I will deep condition and re-twist on Sunday. Keeping the twists in for two weeks at a time seems to be working for me.



Yeah..I think the 2wk thing works best for me also.



bablou00 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! It works w/ my schedule to keep them in as long as possible. I have to retwist some here and there especially in the back of my head were my hair is a finer and looser texture. Im looking forward to the day I can scrub my scalp and wear my hair out for a day or two. Is everyone retaining growth? I can see a little on my end Im not trying to worry about that right now!!



I tend to be able to retain growth when styling my hair mostly in twist.  I'm looking forward to seeing my growth at the end of this challenge.



Soliel185 said:


> I'd really tried a chunky a.k.a supa-juicy twist-out,but today I took come pics of my 5 DAY HAIR. That's right ladies -- this twist out has been going strong for FIVE days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!



Soliel185 said:


> I had approx 18 twists total - just small enough to hold w/o unravelling. They were done on wet hair with Suave Tropical Coconut and Vatika Oil.
> I did not re-twist at night. I know from personal experience that I will wait till the last minute each night to re-twist, then we dead tired trying to do it in the mirror. I also discovered that it doesn't do that much as far as maintaining the style, so I stopped.
> 
> after I took the twists out, I would bend over, make sure all my ends were pointing downward (towards the floor so they won't be crushed) and tied it up in my silk scarf kinda like this:
> ...



See..I find that doing about 5 chunky twist helps me to maintain my twistouts.  And I can't add any liquid to my hair once in twistouts b/c it makes my hair revert back to tight coils.

But your t/os look great!!!


Update on me...Wore these t/os for about 4 days, then washed hair and applied chunky twist for about 2 days.






Today, I was a Rocker Mom for Halloween, so I rocked my fro!!


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 1, 2009)

^^^Too cute ooop2!!! Happy Halloween ladies!! I spent my night at work!!! So a few more days and I can take these twist out. I havent noticed any increase in knots but I try to keep a lot of coconut oil on my ends. Im just ready to really dig in this scalp like I would like!!! I might go somewhere and get my head washed just for the pleasure...lol!!! Still debating on if Im going to rock a twistout at the wedding or just twist. I might do some chunky ones like Soliel185 but my hair isnt that long yet so I dont think my results will look as good!!! I cant wait to try a new style I feel like Ive been in twist forever!!! But its so low maintence for sure!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Nov 1, 2009)

Soleil, Ooop2 - Fab TOs!

Update on lazy me, lol!

Yes, I did finally detangle my TOs... Did it last week Thursday evening after work (I started my new job on Thursday as my occupational health clearance came through sooner than expected, lol, catching me out on my hair). It wasn't as bad as I expected, so thanking God for that! I put it in 11 large twists which I wore up and I'm still wearing and planning to wear it this way till my kinky twists go in - placed a special order for the hair I want which should arrive tomorrow...

This is how I wore my hair these past 2 weeks, lol... Will keep the up do twists tillI get the twists with extensions in...


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 1, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^Too cute ooop2!!! Happy Halloween ladies!! I spent my night at work!!! So a few more days and I can take these twist out. I havent noticed any increase in knots but I try to keep a lot of coconut oil on my ends. Im just ready to really dig in this scalp like I would like!!! I might go somewhere and get my head washed just for the pleasure...lol!!! Still debating on if Im going to rock a twistout at the wedding or just twist. I might do some chunky ones like Soliel185 but my hair isnt that long yet so I dont think my results will look as good!!! I cant wait to try a new style I feel like Ive been in twist forever!!! But its so low maintence for sure!!!


 
You could try doing thick flat twists instead of chunky individuals. It should give you aimilar look w/o unravelling. 

I've noticed how different my hair length looks day to day --- the chunky twistout fooled me into thinking my hair was short - then I did a w-n-g for Halloween and my hair is ENORMOUS. I will take pics tonight.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 1, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Soleil, Ooop2 - Fab TOs!
> 
> Update on lazy me, lol!
> 
> ...



I love your puff.  Keep up the good work


----------



## yodie (Nov 1, 2009)

Soliel185, does your twist out frizz up during the day? Mine usually does.


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 1, 2009)

Jax I love the puff.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 1, 2009)

yodie said:


> Soliel185, does your twist out frizz up during the day? Mine usually does.


 
It fluffs out a bit, but the frizz isn't bad. Any areas that I felt got too fuzzy I would twirl around my finger to "re-group" the strands and that was enough. 

I was surprised at how well the definition held considering I didn't use gel or anything to set the twists.


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 1, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I'd really tried a chunky a.k.a supa-juicy twist-out,but today I took come pics of my 5 DAY HAIR. That's right ladies -- this twist out has been going strong for FIVE days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


oooop2 said:


> Have you dealt with your hair since wearing the TOs. What it difficult to detangle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These twist outs are HAWT! You guys are making me want to take my twists out but I'm trying to hold on atleast 3 more days.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 1, 2009)

Oooops your hair looks really good.  I love the scarf and the jewelry.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 1, 2009)

Soliel185

Your twist out is pretty.  How long does it usually last?


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 2, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> You could try doing thick flat twists instead of chunky individuals. It should give you aimilar look w/o unravelling.
> 
> I've noticed how different my hair length looks day to day --- the chunky twistout fooled me into thinking my hair was short - then I did a w-n-g for Halloween and my hair is ENORMOUS. I will take pics tonight.


 
OHH yah I think I will try that. I have three days before the wedding to experiment so between my sister and I hopefully I will find something different to do!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 2, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Soliel185
> 
> Your twist out is pretty. How long does it usually last?


 
Normally 3-4 days. 

Here are some pics of the w-n-g.  I slept on it last night. erplexed I was also wig-checked by a man while out celebrating Halloween. He refused to believe it was real until he saw hairline...


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^ Luv it!!! Our hair is so cool...hehe!! How did you get it so big? Did you pick it out a little?? It looks great.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 2, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Normally 3-4 days.
> 
> Here are some pics of the w-n-g. I slept on it last night. erplexed I was also wig-checked by a man while out celebrating Halloween. He refused to believe it was real until he saw hairline...


 

You are soo cute. I love your big hair and It does look like a wig.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 2, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> ^^^ Luv it!!! Our hair is so cool...hehe!! How did you get it so big? Did you pick it out a little?? It looks great.


 
I didn't pick it out b/c I'm always afraid it'll just dissolve into frizz.  I wanted to b/c I was Pam Grier for Halloween and I thought it would go better with a blown out/picked out fro but I ran out of time. 

I think I will wait to straighten until out challenge is over...or at least until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jaxhair (Nov 2, 2009)

rsmith said:


> I love your puff.  Keep up the good work





Neek-a-Nator said:


> Jax I love the puff.



Thanks ladies, I'm trying!

Soleil - wow! Being wig checked is the ULTIMATE compliment! I knew I was onto something when a colleague at work asked me if I was wearing a phony pony and where did I get it from - LOVED IT! 

My hair's still in big twists 'intricately' held up in 2 sections as in the last pic I posted above. Didn't finish work in time to pass by the beauty shop for my kinky twist hair pieces - will check tomorrow. Cannot wait to get this hair into twists that'll last 5-6 weeks, but in the meantime, having my hair this way is working for me. Again, people marvelling at my hair and how intricate it looks when I know it only took me 5 minutes to do, makes me so happy. This challenge has taught me, it doesn't take much - a co-wash and a few twists held up is all it takes!


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 2, 2009)

I did bantu knots on my twists to disguise the frizz.  The curls turned out pretty.  I"ll try to post pics by Wed.


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Soleil, Ooop2 - Fab TOs!
> 
> Update on lazy me, lol!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment and your phony puff was really cute!!!



rsmith said:


> Oooops your hair looks really good.  I love the scarf and the jewelry.



Thanks...I was a ROCKER Mom for Halloween.  My costume comes from Wal-Mart in the Hanna Montana section...LOL  But the scarf is from Old Navy..Love it!!



Soliel185 said:


> Normally 3-4 days.
> 
> Here are some pics of the w-n-g.  I slept on it last night. erplexed I was also wig-checked by a man while out celebrating Halloween. He refused to believe it was real until he saw hairline...



Girl your WnG is ON POINT!!!!



Ms Lala said:


> I did bantu knots on my twists to disguise the frizz.  The curls turned out pretty.  I"ll try to post pics by Wed.



Can't wait to see...

After Halloween, I sectioned my hair off into chunky twist.  I only applied a little bit of my shea mix to my sections.  Decided to wear t/os the next day.  They weren't as defined as I normally like, but were super soft and puffy.











Like me, my oldest daughter LIVES in twist.  Her hair is just extremely fragile, and twist seems to be to only style that allows her hair to thrive.  Well yesterday I undid her twist and put her hair into 4 ponytails (was too lazy to do twist).  She IMMEDIATELY stated that she didn't like that style and that she wanted her twist back.  So tonight, I adhered to her request...LOL


----------



## Jaxhair (Nov 5, 2009)

Your daughters hair is fab Ooop2! Your TO was fab too! Can't wait till I can wear my hair in TOs and have it fall around my face.

Get it right though, girl, I didn't wear a phony puff, that's my hair! Girl at work thought it was a phony, made my day!!!

Checkin:

I'm still in my large twists - redid them very early this morning when I co-washed. I now have 4 on each side and one lone on at the front. Loving the ease as I've still not had time to pick up my hair pieces for kinky twists. I know I keep going on about this, I'll get them done eventually!


----------



## yodie (Nov 5, 2009)

Your daughters TO is gorgeous!

Soliel, your hair leaves me speechless. I want a curly fro just like yours. My hair doesn't get that big (yet), but I'll keep working with it.


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey ladies I am offically out of my twist that lasted 4wks and some days:trampolin. It took me a little longer then usual to detangle but not a lot of knots or dreading up. I actually took my hair down w/o water or oil. It was really soft I think from my previous wash. I sectioned my hair off into 4 puffs and used Reconditioning conditioner to detangle. I realized I have a good thing going w/ my Hello Hydration when it comes to detangling so I will be sticking with that for now on. Then I did some chunkier twist (4hrs) since I plan on taking them down for a wedding on Saturday. My hair has grown a little and its getting really thick. Im a little nervous as this is the first time I will wear my hair out in style w/o twist. Im excited it just hope I dont look too crazy since I havent experimented w styles since Ive chopped. Here are some recent pics of my hair after I took my twist out, after detangling in puffs, and chunky twist. (repost from BC tracker)


----------



## sheava (Nov 6, 2009)

Like me, my oldest daughter LIVES in twist.  Her hair is just extremely fragile, and twist seems to be to only style that allows her hair to thrive.  Well yesterday I undid her twist and put her hair into 4 ponytails (was too lazy to do twist).  She IMMEDIATELY stated that she didn't like that style and that she wanted her twist back.  So tonight, I adhered to her request...LOL

















[/QUOTE]

I love your daughter's twists! Very cute.


----------



## sheava (Nov 6, 2009)

I am still in the same twists and will be keeping them for another week. I will probably take them down next Thursday and rock a twist out for a couple of days.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 6, 2009)

bablou your hair has grown.  It looks great.  I wish my hair could last 4 weeks.  Great progress!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone's hair looks FABULOUS!!! We've got about a month and a half left in this challenge and I can't wait to see everyone's progress!  I've been in a twist out for the last five days and will probably spend all day tomorrow detangling, lol.  I have an olive oil pre-poo in my hair now...I'll deep condition tomorrow afternoon, and wash and twist on Sunday.  By the way, I FINALLY got my shea butter.  It took 10 days!  I like it though...smooth.  I've been using my yummy mix on my hair and skin and both are soft as all get out  I love shea butter, lol.


----------



## yodie (Nov 7, 2009)

I did my own twists!! I spritzed my dry hair w/Dove Moisture Therapy, used shea butter and a little Mizani H2O, divided my hair into four sections and twisted. Its not perfect, but I'm wiggin' it until June. No pics, but I like it. I'll keep working on it, but I'm happy with the outcome. 

You ladies are a great inspiration!!


----------



## msa (Nov 7, 2009)

I've been following this challenge from the first one I think. I love it...y'alls twist look so good and as Yodie said you are all great inspirations .


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm taking my hair loose tonight because I'm going to a natural hair expo in the DFW area tomorrow.  Gotta rock the big hair!  I posted the info. for it below, I've never been b4 so I"m not sure what it's like but I haven't been in that type of environment since moving from the DC area and I miss it.  I hope to me some cool people and maybe find a stylist!

Sunday 11/8
Natural Beauty Expo
Desoto Civic Center
211 E. Pleasant Run
Desoto, TX 75115

1-6pm


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> I'm taking my hair loose tonight because I'm going to a natural hair expo in the DFW area tomorrow. Gotta rock the big hair! I posted the info. for it below, I've never been b4 so I"m not sure what it's like but I haven't been in that type of environment since moving from the DC area and I miss it. I hope to me some cool people and maybe find a stylist!
> 
> Sunday 11/8
> Natural Beauty Expo
> ...


 

Ooh. A natural hair expo sounds like so much fun! I wish they'd have something like that in PHX.


----------



## Dragone (Nov 7, 2009)

Update after one million years. I've been wearing TOs for the past week and trimming as necessary. Most of my 'blonde' ends are gone now that I've accepted that that means my hair has split ends and is not 'sunkissed'. I actually wore pigtails as a style for the first time in my life without it looking a mess, so I think my hair is growing/thickening up.


----------



## yodie (Nov 7, 2009)

A natural hair expo sounds great. Wish we were having one here.

Ladies, how often are you actually washing your hair? Some of you are stretching your twists for 4 weeks. Are you not washing your hair for four weeks? I have no problems with it. I'm taking notes.


----------



## sexylonglegs (Nov 8, 2009)

Girl, your hair is beautiful...


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not part of the challenge, but I do have an untwisting tip.  Now this might be blatantly obvious to most of you but for the few of us that don't know any better...

*
When untwisting, start from the very bottom of the the twist. Apply your detangler to atleast the bottom part of your twist. Unpick/unravel this area first then take out the rest of the twist.
*

I use to take my fingers and pull the 2 strands apart about 1 inch up from the end of my twists. This caused my hair to form a tight knot at the end of my twists and I'd often have to rip or cut my hair out. Since coming to my senses, I don't have this problem anymore. 

I hope this helps at least 1 person to retain their growth

Lys


----------



## Buttercreme (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^ Found this out the hard way too.  It does make a big difference.


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 8, 2009)

yodie said:


> A natural hair expo sounds great. Wish we were having one here.
> 
> Ladies, how often are you actually washing your hair? Some of you are stretching your twists for 4 weeks. Are you not washing your hair for four weeks? I have no problems with it. I'm taking notes.


 

Hey Yodie! I cowash my hair daily when in twist and Im one of the ones that keep them in longer then 2wks at a time. I dont scrub my scalp so basically Im just rinsing my hair. I shampoo or ACV rinse every other wk or when I feel like my scalp is really dirty. But I think the conditoner alone does just fine. I workout and sweat a lot and my face breaks out or some reason if I dont wash my hair...build up I guess.

Here are the pics from the wedding. I twisted out on Saturday morning and was excited with the results. I used my shea butter and coconut oil mix and started from the top of each twist. I didnt seperate them after because I didnt want frizzes. I had a couple that were frizzy so I just retwisted them smaller and took them out before I left the house. I kept the front out for a little but was tired of hair hanging on my forehead so I pinned the front back. I received a ton of compliments and my BF mom first thing she asked me is if it was my real hair. Another friends mom put her hands all up in my hair while saying it feels so nice ( like she was expecting it to feel differently??)...lol!! I don't mind because all my hometown friends are WW and Im just to the questions, comments and remarks. All in all it was a great night. I havent decided when Im going to twist up again. It will either be tomorrow night or Tuesday when I get home from the airport. Here are the results...more in my fotki


----------



## yodie (Nov 8, 2009)

bablou00, you and your hair are just gorgeous!! just gorgeous!! did I say gorgeous? 
Your pics from the wedding are gorgeous! 

I apply a nettle tea rinse to my scalp daily, but that's about it. The next time I wear a twist out I won't separate the twists. Maybe that's the main cause of my frizzies. My goal is to learn how to do a great twist/twist out. I'm still learning.


----------



## Buttercreme (Nov 8, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> I'm taking my hair loose tonight because I'm going to a natural hair expo in the DFW area tomorrow. Gotta rock the big hair! I posted the info. for it below, I've never been b4 so I"m not sure what it's like but I haven't been in that type of environment since moving from the DC area and I miss it. I hope to me some cool people and maybe find a stylist!
> 
> Sunday 11/8
> Natural Beauty Expo
> ...


 
Ms Lala,

Were you at the Hair Expo today?

I only stayed for about an hour.  How did you like it?


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 8, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Hey Yodie! I cowash my hair daily when in twist and Im one of the ones that keep them in longer then 2wks at a time. I dont scrub my scalp so basically Im just rinsing my hair. I shampoo or ACV rinse every other wk or when I feel like my scalp is really dirty. But I think the conditoner alone does just fine. I workout and sweat a lot and my face breaks out or some reason if I dont wash my hair...build up I guess.
> 
> Here are the pics from the wedding. I twisted out on Saturday morning and was excited with the results. I used my shea butter and coconut oil mix and started from the top of each twist. I didnt seperate them after because I didnt want frizzes. I had a couple that were frizzy so I just retwisted them smaller and took them out before I left the house. I kept the front out for a little but was tired of hair hanging on my forehead so I pinned the front back. I received a ton of compliments and my BF mom first thing she asked me is if it was my real hair. Another friends mom put her hands all up in my hair while saying it feels so nice ( like she was expecting it to feel differently??)...lol!! I don't mind because all my hometown friends are WW and Im just to the questions, comments and remarks. All in all it was a great night. I havent decided when Im going to twist up again. It will either be tomorrow night or Tuesday when I get home from the airport. Here are the results...more in my fotki


 
You look beautiful!  Your hair looks great and the color dress you are wearing is very flattering


----------



## productjunkie814 (Nov 8, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> I'm not part of the challenge, but I do have an untwisting tip. Now this might be blatantly obvious to most of you but for the few of us that don't know any better...
> 
> 
> *When untwisting, start from the very bottom of the the twist. Apply your detangler to atleast the bottom part of your twist. Unpick/unravel this area first then take out the rest of the twist.*
> ...


 

I'm going to have to try this when I take my twists out! It sounds so rational, I don't know why I haven't been doing it this way from the beginning! Thank you!

And babalou, I haven't seen the entire dress from the wedding pictures you have up, but I'm pretty sure I need it in my life.


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 8, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> Ms Lala,
> 
> Were you at the Hair Expo today?
> 
> I only stayed for about an hour. How did you like it?


 
Yeah I went for about an hour.  It was nice to be around fellow naturals. I got there around 4:15 or so.  I got some good info. and plan to connect w/some of the vendors later.  It was kind of crowded at the couple of tables I was interested in and I didn't feel like pushing through people.


----------



## Buttercreme (Nov 8, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Yeah I went for about an hour. It was nice to be around fellow naturals. I got there around 4:15 or so. I got some good info. and plan to connect w/some of the vendors later. It was kind of crowded at the couple of tables I was interested in and I didn't feel like pushing through people.


 
I left before you got there.  It was wonderful to see so many beautiful natural heads in one place.  I kinda felt outta place with my semi-straight hair . By the time I left it was getting very loud and crowded, hard to hear the speakers.


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 8, 2009)

yodie said:


> bablou00, you and your hair are just gorgeous!! just gorgeous!! did I say gorgeous?
> Your pics from the wedding are gorgeous!
> 
> I apply a nettle tea rinse to my scalp daily, but that's about it. The next time I wear a twist out I won't separate the twists. Maybe that's the main cause of my frizzies. My goal is to learn how to do a great twist/twist out. I'm still learning.


 
Thanks so much we had a good time! Have u tried using a butter or oil when you do a twist out. That might help with the frizz. You will learn daily what your hair likes and dislikes you just have to keep on trying. This is my first for real twist out and I did not know what to expect from the results. If it didnt turn out they way I would like I would just try again next time. I would watch a lot of videos before I chopped to see how others were twisting and what they did when they did a twist out. Good luck to you sister! 




Ms Lala said:


> You look beautiful! Your hair looks great and the color dress you are wearing is very flattering


 
Thank you! Im normally in black for weddings or something dark. This was bright but fun. 



productjunkie814 said:


> I'm going to have to try this when I take my twists out! It sounds so rational, I don't know why I haven't been doing it this way from the beginning! Thank you!
> 
> And babalou, I haven't seen the entire dress from the wedding pictures you have up, but I'm pretty sure I need it in my life.


 
Haha...I bought it last year from Banana Republic Im sure its from their bridesmaid line This was the first time I wore it and it actually worked well with the belt I purchased. Im a sucker for dresses


----------



## rsmith (Nov 10, 2009)

bablou00  

Your hair looks great.  I am checking in.  My twist are down and I am wearing twistouts.  I will be retwisting this week.  I will post.


----------



## sheava (Nov 10, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Hey Yodie! I cowash my hair daily when in twist and Im one of the ones that keep them in longer then 2wks at a time. I dont scrub my scalp so basically Im just rinsing my hair. I shampoo or ACV rinse every other wk or when I feel like my scalp is really dirty. But I think the conditoner alone does just fine. I workout and sweat a lot and my face breaks out or some reason if I dont wash my hair...build up I guess.
> 
> Here are the pics from the wedding. I twisted out on Saturday morning and was excited with the results. I used my shea butter and coconut oil mix and started from the top of each twist. I didnt seperate them after because I didnt want frizzes. I had a couple that were frizzy so I just retwisted them smaller and took them out before I left the house. I kept the front out for a little but was tired of hair hanging on my forehead so I pinned the front back. I received a ton of compliments and my BF mom first thing she asked me is if it was my real hair. Another friends mom put her hands all up in my hair while saying it feels so nice ( like she was expecting it to feel differently??)...lol!! I don't mind because all my hometown friends are WW and Im just to the questions, comments and remarks. All in all it was a great night. I havent decided when Im going to twist up again. It will either be tomorrow night or Tuesday when I get home from the airport. Here are the results...more in my fotki


 
Very pretty! I love your twist out.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 10, 2009)

OK! I got my pics uploaded:

Started with clean, damp hair. I washed with my shikakai bar, then left in some Suave Topical Coconut and sealed with my coconut/olive oil mixture.






Started twisting away....I used IC Hair Polisher Gel to grab the baby hairs and smooth my roots in. 








Here's a close-up of the hair I used - B.Marley Pony 19" Vienna Brand:





I started rodding the ends the next day - it took me 5-6hrs to do the twists the day before.

Uncurled side / Curled Side








The twists were waist length in the back and it was too much hair for me so I chopped off about 4" this AM.









There are more pics in my fotki. This is my first set of kinky twists, and the only time that I've added extensions by myself. Some of them you can clearly see where my hair ends, but the worst of it is hidden, and I'm hoping that as they age they'll look better. I intend to redo them as I go anyway.


----------



## yodie (Nov 10, 2009)

bablou00, thanks for mentioning hair butter. I tried using shea butter (mixed w/oil) for my twists and I really didn't notice anything great. Your post prompted me to grab my mango butter and re-twist. What a difference. My hair loves this stuff. Can't wait to see what my twist out looks like this weekend.

Soliel185, your hair looks great. You can do no wrong hairwise. Lol!! Did you twist your hair from start to finish or started by braiding it and then twisting the rest?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 10, 2009)

bablou your hair is so pretty!

i've been peeking in this challenge occasionally; i can't wait to be natural. i may just try this challenge next year.​


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 10, 2009)

yodie said:


> bablou00, thanks for mentioning hair butter. I tried using shea butter (mixed w/oil) for my twists and I really didn't notice anything great. Your post prompted me to grab my mango butter and re-twist. What a difference. My hair loves this stuff. Can't wait to see what my twist out looks like this weekend.
> 
> Soliel185, your hair looks great. You can do no wrong hairwise. Lol!! Did you twist your hair from start to finish or started by braiding it and then twisting the rest?


 
I braided the root and twisted the length. I do that a lot of the time with my normal twists b/c it keeps them neater.


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 11, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Hey...Glad to see you!! What was the frustration?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  And yes, don't sleep on baking soda



Hey girl.  I had worn the twistout a little too long (some days), so by the time it came to twisting again, my hair was a little detangled.  That's what I get for being lazy.  Lol.


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 11, 2009)

CHECKIN:  Okay, I've been MIA again.  Bear with me ladies; it's been a tough month.  Anyway, once again, everyone's hair is looking GORGEOUS!  After the 5 weeks in twists, I did this twistout (with a few twists left in there).  It wasn't as defined as I usually get it because my twists were super fuzzy at this point:











I wore the twistout for some days.  Then I went back to twists.  Since then, I've been re-twisting my whole head every 2-4 weeks depending on how I feel.  So far it's been working out fine.  I now wash bi-weekly instead of weekly.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 11, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> Hey ladies I am offically out of my twist that lasted 4wks and some days:trampolin. It took me a little longer then usual to detangle but not a lot of knots or dreading up. I actually took my hair down w/o water or oil. It was really soft I think from my previous wash. I sectioned my hair off into 4 puffs and used Reconditioning conditioner to detangle. I realized I have a good thing going w/ my Hello Hydration when it comes to detangling so I will be sticking with that for now on. Then I did some chunkier twist (4hrs) since I plan on taking them down for a wedding on Saturday. My hair has grown a little and its getting really thick. Im a little nervous as this is the first time I will wear my hair out in style w/o twist. Im excited it just hope I dont look too crazy since I havent experimented w styles since Ive chopped. Here are some recent pics of my hair after I took my twist out, after detangling in puffs, and chunky twist. (repost from BC tracker)





Soliel185 said:


> OK! I got my pics uploaded:
> 
> Started with clean, damp hair. I washed with my shikakai bar, then left in some Suave Topical Coconut and sealed with my coconut/olive oil mixture.
> 
> ...




Your hair looks great.  You did a terrific job!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Nov 11, 2009)

just a heads up girls: not sure if any one of you uses qhemet (sp?) biologic products, but there is a thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396718 in the Vendors section of the board...she will be having a big sale on Black Friday.  I plan on getting some products for my twists, since they supposedly are great for cold weather, winter time twists.  HTH!


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 14, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Everyone's hair looks FABULOUS!!! We've got about a month and a half left in this challenge and I can't wait to see everyone's progress!  I've been in a twist out for the last five days and will probably spend all day tomorrow detangling, lol.  I have an olive oil pre-poo in my hair now...I'll deep condition tomorrow afternoon, and wash and twist on Sunday.  By the way, I FINALLY got my shea butter.  It took 10 days!  I like it though...smooth.  I've been using my yummy mix on my hair and skin and both are soft as all get out  I love shea butter, lol.



I too am looking forward to seeing everyones growth at the end of this challenge.  Glad you FINALLY got your shea butter!!



yodie said:


> I did my own twists!! I spritzed my dry hair w/Dove Moisture Therapy, used shea butter and a little Mizani H2O, divided my hair into four sections and twisted. Its not perfect, but I'm wiggin' it until June. No pics, but I like it. I'll keep working on it, but I'm happy with the outcome.
> 
> You ladies are a great inspiration!!



Glad you are happy with your twist.  Do they feel nice and soft?  Remember to keep them properly moisturized.



msa said:


> I've been following this challenge from the first one I think. I love it...y'alls twist look so good and as Yodie said you are all great inspirations .



Thanks for the kind words..We appreciate it 



Ms Lala said:


> I'm taking my hair loose tonight because I'm going to a natural hair expo in the DFW area tomorrow.  Gotta rock the big hair!  I posted the info. for it below, I've never been b4 so I"m not sure what it's like but I haven't been in that type of environment since moving from the DC area and I miss it.  I hope to me some cool people and maybe find a stylist!
> 
> Sunday 11/8
> Natural Beauty Expo
> ...



Would love to go to a natural expo in the future.  I'm sure your hair was on point!!



Dragone said:


> Update after one million years. I've been wearing TOs for the past week and trimming as necessary. Most of my 'blonde' ends are gone now that I've accepted that that means my hair has split ends and is not 'sunkissed'. I actually wore pigtails as a style for the first time in my life without it looking a mess, so I think my hair is growing/thickening up.



Glad to hear that your hair is doing well and thanks for checking it...Definitely keep us updated..



yodie said:


> A natural hair expo sounds great. Wish we were having one here.
> 
> Ladies, how often are you actually washing your hair? Some of you are stretching your twists for 4 weeks. Are you not washing your hair for four weeks? I have no problems with it. I'm taking notes.



I recently did an experiment and went 4wks without washing.  For my hair that wasn't a good move.  Found an increase in knots on the ends, and my hair just didn't feel as nice and soft.  Now I do once a week and I think that works best for my hair.  Trying Aubrey's products right now and my hair seems to like it.



sexylonglegs said:


> Girl, your hair is beautiful...



Your hair in your siggy is so pretty!!!



MissAlyssa said:


> I'm not part of the challenge, but I do have an untwisting tip.  Now this might be blatantly obvious to most of you but for the few of us that don't know any better...
> 
> *
> When untwisting, start from the very bottom of the the twist. Apply your detangler to atleast the bottom part of your twist. Unpick/unravel this area first then take out the rest of the twist.
> ...



Is your detangler water or oil based?  If I attempt to detangle with anything water based, my t/o look frizzy and less define.  I tend to detangle with a shea butter/oil blend.

Thanks for the tips!!



bablou00 said:


> Hey Yodie! I cowash my hair daily when in twist and Im one of the ones that keep them in longer then 2wks at a time. I dont scrub my scalp so basically Im just rinsing my hair. I shampoo or ACV rinse every other wk or when I feel like my scalp is really dirty. But I think the conditoner alone does just fine. I workout and sweat a lot and my face breaks out or some reason if I dont wash my hair...build up I guess.
> 
> Here are the pics from the wedding. I twisted out on Saturday morning and was excited with the results. I used my shea butter and coconut oil mix and started from the top of each twist. I didnt seperate them after because I didnt want frizzes. I had a couple that were frizzy so I just retwisted them smaller and took them out before I left the house. I kept the front out for a little but was tired of hair hanging on my forehead so I pinned the front back. I received a ton of compliments and my BF mom first thing she asked me is if it was my real hair. Another friends mom put her hands all up in my hair while saying it feels so nice ( like she was expecting it to feel differently??)...lol!! I don't mind because all my hometown friends are WW and Im just to the questions, comments and remarks. All in all it was a great night. I havent decided when Im going to twist up again. It will either be tomorrow night or Tuesday when I get home from the airport. Here are the results...more in my fotki



You looked so pretty!!!



Soliel185 said:


> OK! I got my pics uploaded:
> 
> Started with clean, damp hair. I washed with my shikakai bar, then left in some Suave Topical Coconut and sealed with my coconut/olive oil mixture.
> 
> ...



Great job.  I can't even imagine attempting to put in hair extensions on my head.  



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> bablou your hair is so pretty!
> 
> i've been peeking in this challenge occasionally; i can't wait to be natural. i may just try this challenge next year.​



Well the next one will start up in Jan to be on the lookout for signups!!!



loolalooh said:


> Hey girl.  I had worn the twistout a little too long (some days), so by the time it came to twisting again, my hair was a little detangled.  That's what I get for being lazy.  Lol.



I can definitely relate to wearing t/os too long.




loolalooh said:


> CHECKIN:  Okay, I've been MIA again.  Bear with me ladies; it's been a tough month.  Anyway, once again, everyone's hair is looking GORGEOUS!  After the 5 weeks in twists, I did this twistout (with a few twists left in there).  It wasn't as defined as I usually get it because my twists were super fuzzy at this point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you are doing better.. What are you co-washing with bi-weekly?  And are you retwisting?




productjunkie814 said:


> just a heads up girls: not sure if any one of you uses qhemet (sp?) biologic products, but there is a thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396718 in the Vendors section of the board...she will be having a big sale on Black Friday.  I plan on getting some products for my twists, since they supposedly are great for cold weather, winter time twists.  HTH!



Thanks for the heads up!!!


Hey Ladies...Sorry I've been MIA.  After not working for 4yrs, I started back working as an RN last week.  OMG, I'm tired...But I love being a nurse so I'm not complaining.

Hair is doing well.  In twistouts currently.  Plan to henna tonight and retwist into small twist on Sunday.  Now that I am working, I think I am going to stick with small twist and just leave my hair alone.

Anyone having any hair issues now that the weather is getting cooler?


----------



## yodie (Nov 14, 2009)

I've definitely been keeping my twists moisturized on the daily. I spritz with Dove Sheer Moisture Mist.  I'm learning a lesson that I should've learned long ago - my hair likes to be left alone. I rinse my scalp daily with Nettle tea and my new growth, if that, is nice and bushy.  It's very soft. 

I hope to be where you ladies are by June 2010.  Meaning, I hope to be able to wear my own twist outs and not cover my hair up.  I'll get there.


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 14, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Is your detangler water or oil based?  If I attempt to detangle with anything water based, my t/o look frizzy and less define.  I tend to detangle with a shea butter/oil blend.



I believe the one I use is water-based. I've never tried to do a twist out after using it

Lys


----------



## Jaxhair (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick check in...

Finally got my hair pieces! This morning, I've detoxed my hair with rhassoul clay and deep conditioned with AO HSR. Now I'm twisting with extensions and I'm so in love with my hair! Even after the 2 drama sssions I've had with it this year (henna followed by a W&G - BAD idea, and a styling session that left me in tears and my hair so brittle), I see good progress and for the first time ever, I'm pleased with my hair from tip to root. And it feels so soft too! I can confidently say trimming can wait till next year! And i've not felt the need to detangle so much - my hair loves being left alone - wash, DC and airdry in twists has been my routine since May and it works wonders for me! My last major detangling session was post henna and W&G. I choose to not be stressed by a few tangles - they work themselves out of my hair eventually anyway!

I'll be back with pics when the twists are done - these hair pieces will be the last ever I buy as I plan to reuse and reuse (good thing they're kinky!), and by the time they're all tired out, I'll be good to just wear my own hopefully APL and beyond hair.

HGH all and keep up the good work!!


----------



## sheava (Nov 15, 2009)

Just checking in. I am still in a twist out. I will probably shampoo and deep condition tomorrow and then twist on Tuesday.


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 15, 2009)

So I've showed you my oldest daughters hair.  Well here is my youngest daughters hair.  As you can tell all the ladies in my family are twisties


----------



## sheava (Nov 16, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> So I've showed you my oldest daughters hair. Well here is my youngest daughters hair. As you can tell all the ladies in my family are twisties


 
Her hair is beautiful!


----------



## rsmith (Nov 16, 2009)

Oooop Your daughter hair looks great.  So healthy and thick.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ooop2, you're daughter's hair is beautiful!  I am going to try and part my hair that way the next time I do my twists.  Can you tell us how you do her's?  Is her hair wet/damp/dry when you twist?  How do you detangle? Do you use rubberbands at the top of the twist? So many questions!!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 16, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> So I've showed you my oldest daughters hair. Well here is my youngest daughters hair. As you can tell all the ladies in my family are twisties


 
Wow, I think your daughter is one of my new hair inspirations!!!

Update: I'm wearing a curly half wig this week to give me and my hair a break from styling.


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 17, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Ooop2, you're daughter's hair is beautiful!  I am going to try and part my hair that way the next time I do my twists.  Can you tell us how you do her's?  Is her hair wet/damp/dry when you twist?  How do you detangle? Do you use rubberbands at the top of the twist? So many questions!!!



I'm almost embarrassed to admit what I did. I washed and conditioned her hair 10 days ago and placed into 4 ponytails. I would loosen up the ponytails at night, then in the morning I would moisten and reapply bands. 

Then a few days ago, I checked out beadsbraidsbeyond blog and got inspired. But I didn't have much time to wash her hair. 
So instead I removed 1 ponytail at a time. Applied a generous amt of my glycerin water mix to hair. Once moist, I sectioned into 4s, detangled each section, applied Carols Daughter hair butter to each section, applied oil on a rubberband, placed on hair, then twisted. That's it. 

Thanks everyone for the compliments.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 21, 2009)

This is week #2 in my kinky twists. I actually cut them a second time - so there's no loose hair at the ends, it's twisted all the way down. 









^^ this is how I normally wear them.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ladies.  I am wearing a twistout.  I will have to twist after thanksgiving.  I have been very busy.  I will make sure I post.  Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 22, 2009)

Decided to henna last night:

Hair with henna:
















I let it sit on my hair for about 1hr. Then I rinse until water is clear. After, I apply cheapo condish like Suave and saturate my entire head with it. I make sure to massage my scalp and hair then rinse. I do this about 3 times. I then apply my DC condish t/o hair and place hair in about 10 chucky twist. Once hair is twist, I grab my shower comb, untwist 1 twist at a time, detangle, then retwist. I don't rinse this out.

I DC for about 30min. Then I rinse hair twisted. I then squeeze out the excess water and apply some leave in condish. 

I then untwist 1 twist at a time and apply my shea mix to hair and retwist, this time going from 10 to 20. Once mix has been added to hair, I tie with silk scarf.






And in the morning, I untwist....Here is my finished style.











Had to cover up some grey...LOL


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 25, 2009)

I wore a quick weave all week.  I just didn't feel like doing my hair.  I did keep my hair braided and moisturized underneath.  I think I will twist my hair up on Friday.


----------



## sheava (Nov 26, 2009)

I am just checking in for the week. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I had emergency surgery on Tuesday and I am trying to heal mentally and physically. My hair is still in twists and I don't know when I will take them down.


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 26, 2009)

sheava said:


> I am just checking in for the week. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I had emergency surgery on Tuesday and I am trying to heal mentally and physically. My hair is still in twists and I don't know when I will take them down.



OMG...Are you okay???


----------



## winona (Nov 26, 2009)

sheava said:


> I am just checking in for the week. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I had emergency surgery on Tuesday and I am trying to heal mentally and physically. My hair is still in twists and I don't know when I will take them down.



I pray that heal quickly Sis cyber hugs


----------



## productjunkie814 (Nov 27, 2009)

sheava said:


> I am just checking in for the week. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I had emergency surgery on Tuesday and I am trying to heal mentally and physically. My hair is still in twists and I don't know when I will take them down.


 
Get well soon Sheava!!!  My thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Nov 27, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving girls!  I hope everyone had a yummy day!  FYI, Miss Jessies (www.missjessies.com) is having their BOGO sale starting today and Qhemet Biologics is having their Black Friday sale (only for today!) too, so if you use any of those products, don't forget to pick something up!


----------



## tallnomad (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm not officially in this challenge, but I just wanted to post because I'm going to use my sig picture as one of my starting point pics for my own personal twisting (and bunning) for growth challenge.  

Once I take my bun down on Sunday to remoisturize, I'll try to take a length shot. 

I think at some point in this thread, I said I was going to post a pic.  

I wear my hair in twists that I put into a bun everyday.  I plan on doing this until at least June 2010, but probably longer than this, as I love my bun!

My hair is about 2 inches from APL in the back; the front is varying lengths and not close to APL yet.  I think I was lying to myself and thought it was more APL than it was, but nope, I still have a bit to go before I'm fully there.


----------



## rsmith (Nov 27, 2009)

Sheava get you some rest.  Take care of you


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 27, 2009)

i tried some twists last night and the natural part of my hair is so pretty in the twists! i'm gonna be in this challenge next year! mwahahaha!  okay i'm a dork.


----------



## sheava (Nov 27, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> OMG...Are you okay???



I am healing; taking it one day at a time. Thanks all of you for the thoughtful words and prayers. I really appreciate it.


----------



## sheava (Nov 27, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Sheava get you some rest.  Take care of you



Thank you, I will.


----------



## sheava (Nov 27, 2009)

winona said:


> I pray that heal quickly Sis cyber hugs



Thank you so much.


----------



## sheava (Nov 27, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Get well soon Sheava!!!  My thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery!



Your thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 27, 2009)

sheava said:


> I am just checking in for the week. Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I had emergency surgery on Tuesday and I am trying to heal mentally and physically. My hair is still in twists and I don't know when I will take them down.


 

Oh no I just saw this.  Get well soon.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't believe it's already December! Less than a month to go before the big reveals guys!!


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 30, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> I can definitely relate to wearing t/os too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey girl.  Thanks; I'm doing a little better.

I've been washing bi-weekly with Creme of Nature.  Then I follow up with V05 conditioner and rinse.  I've been slacking with retwisting but got back on track this week.  Right now I'm transitioning from jumbo twists to small twists.  

How are you doing?

P.S.  Your daughter's twists are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 3, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving girls!  I hope everyone had a yummy day!  FYI, Miss Jessies (www.missjessies.com) is having their BOGO sale starting today and Qhemet Biologics is having their Black Friday sale (only for today!) too, so if you use any of those products, don't forget to pick something up!



So did you get any good deals???



tallnomad said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm not officially in this challenge, but I just wanted to post because I'm going to use my sig picture as *one of my starting point pics for my own personal twisting (and bunning) for growth challenge*.
> 
> ...



Or you can just join us in Jan for TFG part 4 

BTW, your bun is cute!!!



vainღ♥♡jane said:


> i tried some twists last night and the natural part of my hair is so pretty in the twists! i'm gonna be in this challenge next year! mwahahaha!  okay i'm a dork.



We'll be starting part #4 in Jan..I'll be posting signups in this thread in a few weeks for TFG #4



Soliel185 said:


> I can't believe it's already December! Less than a month to go before the big reveals guys!!



I know..I'm getting excited.  Been co-washing a lot in hopes for a last minute growth spurt 



loolalooh said:


> Hey girl.  Thanks; I'm doing a little better.
> 
> I've been washing bi-weekly with Creme of Nature.  Then I follow up with V05 conditioner and rinse.  I've been slacking with retwisting but got back on track this week.  Right now I'm transitioning from jumbo twists to small twists.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you're doing better.  I've been cowashing a lot lately also.  I decided to follow CHIME's regime and am LOVING Aubrey Organic products.  Leaves my hair feeling FABULOUS!!  About to order some more from iherb.com

Thanks for the compliment on my daughters hair.  


Just a few more weeks ladies.  How is everyone doing?  Getting tired of twist yet?  Trying any new styles/products?  Learned anything new about your hair during this challenge?

For me, I've been cowashing more over the past few weeks.  Fell in love with Aubrey Organic products and can't seem to resist cowashing my hair.  I've also been having fun wearing t/o updos or styling my hair with cute bling clips.  I've learned that I definitely need to trim my ends more often.  The last time I trimmed was in Feb   Planning on getting a good trim in January upon the start of TFG #4


----------



## mscocoface (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been doing the twists and twist outs and I am still loving it although I must admit I had a weak moment Tuesday, I got the Especially Yours Wig mag and I was sooooo tempted.  But so far I have prevailed.

This week I did something different.  I did a cool blow dry on my hair while I stretched it and then I did twists.  I love it!!!  I like the fact that I have another way to wear my hair in twists.  I got the idea when I saw Mwedzi's hair so I thougth why not do that and then twist it up.  

I probably should have kept the twists in the whole week and then next week do a twist out, but I wanted to experiement.  You ladies have been such an inspiration.


----------



## sheava (Dec 4, 2009)

I am doing better this week (thank you all for your kind words), but my hair probably isn't. I am still in the same twists and it is going on week 3. I moisturize daily and baggy at night, so hopefully my hair won't be too much of a tangled mess when I decide to shampoo/condition. I think I am going to keep them in for another week.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 4, 2009)

The kinky twists make protective styling easy - but they also make it easier to forget about your hair. I've been slipping on my moisturizing lately but I've caught up, and hopefully my hair is no worse for wear.


Also - Kinky Twists are welcomed in the corporate world. I had two interviews this week and both companies offered me positions on the same day!  (I wore them in a bun)

I know some ladies worry about the impact that natural hair may have on their career, but it was definitely not a problem for either of these two companies.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is the fat twist bun I've been wearing all week.  I did this on slightly damp hair.


----------



## yodie (Dec 5, 2009)

Cute bun, Ms. LaLa. Did you add hair to your twists? Gorgeous. 

I'm still twisting underneath my wig. I'm looking forward to possibly wearing my own twists in July. I noticed that my hair seems a lot thicker/bushier without all the manipulation.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Here is the fat twist bun I've been wearing all week. I did this on slightly damp hair.


 

UGH!  One day I will have this!  ONE DAY!!!  Gorgeous!

Soliel, congrats on the job offers!

Oooop2, I made out like a bandit in my opinion, lol  From Qhemet Biologics I got the Alma and Olive Heavy Cream, the Burdock and Root Cream, the Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm, and the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.  At the Miss Jessie's sale, I got my Baby Buttercreme and chose the same size Curly Pudding as my free gift.  All this and I spent less than $80!!!  I will continue to be a twisting fool with all of this stuff

An update on me...took my twists out on Thursday and I've been wearing a twist out.  Washing tomorrow and will probably do a much needed trim.  I've only done one other trim this year, in the spring, so I think it's time.  

Home stretch girls!  Can't wait to see the growth everyone gets!


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 5, 2009)

yodie said:


> Cute bun, Ms. LaLa. *Did you add hair to your twists? Gorgeous. *
> 
> I'm still twisting underneath my wig. I'm looking forward to possibly wearing my own twists in July. *I noticed that my hair seems a lot thicker/bushier without all the manipulation*.


 
Thanks. No I did not add any hair.  I twisted on damp hair so my twists look kind of fat when I do that.  I also think using wigs is a great way to give you hair a break and thicken it up.  I did it for 4 months a couple of years ago. 



productjunkie814 said:


> UGH! One day I will have this! ONE DAY!!! *Gorgeous!*
> 
> Soliel, *congrats on the job offers*!
> 
> !


 
Thanks!  
And I missed the post about your job offers Soleil, congrats!


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Here is the fat twist bun I've been wearing all week.  I did this on slightly damp hair.



BEAUTIFUL!!!! I want to get some more length so that I can wear a low thick bun like this!!

Thanks for posting...


----------



## rsmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi ladies I am back on track.  I twisted my hair yesterday.  I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## rsmith (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are my twist.....


----------



## Joyful1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful, Ms Lala! I'm looking forward to having a big bun like that!! 

I've been enjoying all you ladies hairstyles in this challenge. Perhaps I can join the next one. Happy Twisting!!



Ms Lala said:


> Here is the fat twist bun I've been wearing all week.  I did this on slightly damp hair.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 11, 2009)

*CHECKIN: *

Hey ladies!  ::waves::  Everyone's hair is looking beautiful!

Tonight I'm taking down my twists for a much needed wash and DC.  I swear it's probably been 3 weeks (?) since I washed my hair.  Maybe 2.  I don't remember.

Tomorrow I'm going to a natural hair salon for a consultation and then a twist appointment.  ::crossing my fingers::  (The consultation is required before setting appointments.)  I need a little pampering.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys, quick question:  how long does it take for your twists to dry if you do them on damp hair?


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would like to join next year's challenge if there is one.  I stay in twists, so tis would be a natural challenge for me...

cj


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 14, 2009)

Last Night I took down my kinky twists. I don't have any pics (camera was borrowed ) but I will try to get some for later this week. I will say that my twistout looks A LOT longer than I remember. It's touching shoulder all the way around 

This will be my first time wearing my hair out at my new job, so I plan to silently count how many times I'm asked about my "haircut"


----------



## sheava (Dec 14, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Hey guys, quick question: how long does it take for your twists to dry if you do them on damp hair?


 
I don't know about everyone else, but it takes about 3 to 4 hours for my twists to dry if done on damp hair. My hair holds water though .


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 15, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are my twist.....



Wow!!1 Your hair is REALLY thriving 



loolalooh said:


> *CHECKIN: *
> 
> Hey ladies!  ::waves::  Everyone's hair is looking beautiful!
> 
> ...



So...How was the consult?  I plan on visiting a natural salon in Jan and get a good trim and some much needed pampering...



productjunkie814 said:


> Hey guys, quick question:  how long does it take for your twists to dry if you do them on damp hair?



Takes my hair about 3hrs to completely dry if done during the day.  If before bed, tends to take a lot longer and I tend to wake up with damp hair.



Soliel185 said:


> Last Night I took down my kinky twists. I don't have any pics (camera was borrowed ) but I will try to get some for later this week. I will say that my twistout looks A LOT longer than I remember. It's touching shoulder all the way around
> 
> This will be my first time wearing my hair out at my new job, so I plan to silently count how many times I'm asked about my "haircut"



Can't wait to see pics!!


Well this challenge is ALMOST OVER Dec 22!!!  Hopefully everyone was able to get something out of this challenge.  Overall, I've been happy with my growth/retention, but I definitely need a good trim.  Find a bit too many knots/splits.

*So this NEXT Challenge TFG Part 4 will kick off on Jan 4-Apr 4. * Once again, I plan on keeping this challenge small, so no more than 10 participants will be added.  So, if you are interested in joining TFG #4, send me a PM and I will add you to the list.  Once I reach 10, no one else will be officially added.

Can't wait to see the big reveal next week.


----------



## bablou00 (Dec 16, 2009)

WOW!! I cant believe that this challenge is almost up. I thought for sure we had another month....hehe!! Sorry Ive been MIA. Holidays, travels, work and working out has kept me non-stop busy. Hair is still twisted up. I think the longest I have gone with my hair out was 3 days during Thanksgiving. I luved the freedom and that my hair could last that long in a twist out looking half way decent but I missed my twist. I am looking forward to the big reveal. I need to mark my calender for the 22nd so I wont forget. Oh yeah I am def signing up for the next one....I want my hair to be BIG for my bday month


----------



## sheava (Dec 16, 2009)

So i finally took my twists out and detangled my hair. This is the longest I have ever kept twists in my hair, 4 weeks exactly. I detangled with Knot Today (my first time trying this product) and it worked really well. I will be buying this again .


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 16, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Hey guys, quick question: how long does it take for your twists to dry if you do them on damp hair?


 
Hmm, it's been a while since I've done twists on damp hair.  I'm guessing at best 6 hours?  I remember sleeping in wet twists, waking up, and still have wet twists in the morning.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 16, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> So...How was the consult? I plan on visiting a natural salon in Jan and get a good trim and some much needed pampering...


 
Girl, the consult lasted like 5 seconds.  She looked at my hair, parted it with her hands, tugged on it and that was it.  I guess that's a good sign?  

Fortunately I got a twist appointment that same day.  It felt good to have someone else do my hair for a change ... and she was SUPER fast too.  Shampoo, condition, and small twists in under 2 1/2 hours.  The same task would've taken me at least double that.  Keeping these babies in for 3 weeks.


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 16, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Hey guys, quick question:  how long does it take for your twists to dry if you do them on damp hair?



Okay..So I wanted to test this out.  So this morning, I cowashed my hair with Suave.  Towel bloated it to remove the excess water.  Applied my shea mix to each section on did about 20 large twist.  This was on DAMP hair.  Did this around 11am.  At 5pm, I undid my twist and wore my hair untwisted for my sorority party.  Hair was completely dry.  Here are the results.























loolalooh said:


> Girl, the consult lasted like 5 seconds.  She looked at my hair, parted it with her hands, tugged on it and that was it.  I guess that's a good sign?
> 
> Fortunately I got a twist appointment that same day. * It felt good to have someone else do my hair for a change ... and she was SUPER fast too.  Shampoo, condition, and small twists in under 2 1/2 hours.*  The same task would've taken me at least double that.  Keeping these babies in for 3 weeks.



Sweet...Post pics.  I can't wait to get my hair done in January.  I am so tired of doing it...LOL


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your responses!  I've gotten all of my hair packages in (Miss Jessies and Qhemet Biologics) and am ready for twists for months!!!  I can't wait to use all of these products.  I got 2 Baby Buttercreme from Miss Jessies, and from Qhem I got the Alma and Olive Heavy Cream, Burdock Root Butter Creme, Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, and the Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm.  I'm in heaven


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 17, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses!  I've gotten all of my hair packages in (Miss Jessies and Qhemet Biologics) and am ready for twists for months!!!  I can't wait to use all of these products.  I got 2 Baby Buttercreme from Miss Jessies, and from Qhem I got the Alma and Olive Heavy Cream, Burdock Root Butter Creme, Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, and the Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm.  I'm in heaven



Wow...You have quite the collection.  Let me know how you like the detangling ghee.  I have all of the other Qhem stuff that you ordered...Love it!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 17, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Okay..So I wanted to test this out. So this morning, I cowashed my hair with Suave. Towel bloated it to remove the excess water. Applied my shea mix to each section on did about 20 large twist. This was on DAMP hair. Did this around 11am. At 5pm, I undid my twist and wore my hair untwisted for my sorority party. Hair was completely dry. Here are the results.


 
Your twistout is FIERCE!!  ::taking notes::


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 17, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> Your twistout is FIERCE!!  ::taking notes::



Thanks girl..It expanded a bit after my spinning class this morning..LOL


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 18, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Wow...You have quite the collection. Let me know how you like the detangling ghee. I have all of the other Qhem stuff that you ordered...Love it!!!


 
Thanks.  Just used the Olive Oil and Honey to do a twist and curl.  They never have come out right for me (so I am taking a HUGE risk b/c I have a bachelorette party to go to tonight).  We'll see 1) if my hair is even dry by 7pm tonight and 2) if the twist and curl looks passable.  I do know that my hair seems to like this product.  I'll post pics of the finished product!


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Apologies I've been missing in action, but Lord, I'm so busy it's ridiculous! Learning my new job, studying, life... it's taking it's toll on me! My hair, thankfully, is okay (I think). I still have it in kinky twists, which I did myself 4-5 weeks ago, and I'm so ready to take out! I've been a little slack moisturising but I co-wash every week or so, and spray with a glycerine/water/essential oil spray, so that's helped. I endeavour to have these out by the 22nd for the reveal. I'm in on the next challenge too, so watch out for my PM Ooop2!!


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks to those that have sent my PMs....I'm definitely looking forward the challenge #4.  Currently in Orlando for the holidays.  Just arrived yesterday and OMG, look at what the weather here did to my hair..







It looked like this when I boarded the plane. 





I had to retwist last night..LOL


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry if this has been addressed already but can I join the next challenge if I only wear twistouts?  My hair is still pretty short and I look like a little kid with my 2 strands lol.


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 19, 2009)

Miss AJ said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed already but can I join the next challenge if I only wear twistouts?  My hair is still pretty short and I look like a little kid with my 2 strands lol.



Hey....thanks for your interest. And I totally understand what you mean about short hair and twist. Hand coils tend to work best when your hair is too short for twist. 

Regarding this challenge, we want to see hair growth when hair is mostly worn in twist.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Aw man :-(   Well good luck to you all and I'll be stalking this challenge while I wait for my hair to get long enough to join.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 20, 2009)

I used heat on my hair .  I airdried and flat ironed my hair on low.   I was doing so well w/o it but I wanted to check the length.  I ended up putting it in some big twists because I had to sing in my church's Christmas program today. I got lots of compliments, I'll post pics in my fotki.  I am going to try and get through 2010 w/o using heat more than 2x.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, the bachelorette was a little crazier than anticipated and my camera is no where to be found.  Lost, gone, POOF!  Which for this purpose might be best.  The twist n curl was a hot mess  I realize that style will never look right on me.


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their PMs and questions.  As stated in a previous post, TFG challenge will start Jan 4. 

The 9 participants + myself that PMed me wanting to join are:

1. oooop2
2. Productjunkie814
3. bablou00
4. laurend
5. loolalooh
6. Ms Lala
7. Jaxhair
8. Justicefightet1913
9. miss Congeniality
10. dlove

Although this challenge is limited to 10 paticipants, I definitely welcome questions, suggestions, tips from others 

Happy Twisting!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 20, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Well, the bachelorette was a little crazier than anticipated and my camera is no where to be found.  Lost, gone, POOF!  Which for this purpose might be best.  The twist n curl was a hot mess  I realize that style will never look right on me.



Try doing it on dry hair. It looks a hot mess on me it I do it on wet/damp twist. 

Sorry about your camera!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay ladies...This challenge is officially over. Thanks to all those that participated. Hope you were able to achieve and retain some growth. I know everyone is busy with the holidays, but when you get a chance, please post ending pics. 

I'm currently on vacation, so I'll post mine on Fri. 

And to all those that signed up for TFG pt 4, see you in Jan!!!!


----------



## rsmith (Dec 23, 2009)

I will post after Christmas.  Everyone have a happy Christmas and may God Bless


----------



## laurend (Dec 24, 2009)

I haven't seen any final reveals.  Where are they?


----------



## bablou00 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry I havent been able to get on my computer and Im at work now so I wont be able to post pics in here until the morning. I have most of the up in my fotki if you want to check them out....this has been a great challenge and Im stoked for the next one


----------



## laurend (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, you hair really grew, good job.  I will be doing the challenge with you next month.  I just received my hair ruler t-shirt today and my starting length is 9 inches but mostly 8.5 inches.  My goal for the end of the challenge will be 10 inches.


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad I made the next challenge, phew!

I'm in the process of undoing my twist extensions, so will wash and treat and will take pics of my reveal in the process. I'm so glad it's been a while since I length checked, I hope I'm in for a pleasant surprise! Pics will be up by Monday...


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats on finishing the challenge everyone!  I hope you all got great growth.  Here are my comparison pics from the beginning of the challenge to the end.  Once more, it's clear that my hair LOVES twists!!!  

Thank you all for all of the recommendations and help!  PS.  Sorry for the blacked out pics...it's been a rough morning, lol.


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 25, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Congrats on finishing the challenge everyone!  I hope you all got great growth.  Here are my comparison pics from the beginning of the challenge to the end.  Once more, it's clear that my hair LOVES twists!!!
> 
> Thank you all for all of the recommendations and help!  PS.  Sorry for the blacked out pics...it's been a rough morning, lol.



Look at you with all that growth...That's just AWESOME!!! I'm in the process on washing my hair, so I'll post mine later today or tomorrow!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, here is my length at the beginning of this challenge:






And here is my length now:






As you can see, I pretty much maintained, but had minimal growth.  I was definitely slacking regarding cowashing and keeping my hair properly moisturized.  And my ends feel terrible.  Lesson learned!!  Before Jan 4, I plan on cutting up to the 6.5/6 mark. 

Can't wait to see everyones growth.


----------



## laurend (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you take vitamins like Biotin?  It might give you a growth spurt for the next challenge.  It's like when I train my clients and they are at a plateau, sometimes you have change things up, so you can get over that hump.


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 26, 2009)

laurend said:


> Do you take vitamins like Biotin?  It might give you a growth spurt for the next challenge.  It's like when I train my clients and they are at a plateau, sometimes you have change things up, so you can get over that hump.



Thanks for the reminder. I keep forgetting to take my vitamins. Will definitely incoporate next challenge.


----------



## sheava (Dec 28, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Congrats on finishing the challenge everyone! I hope you all got great growth. Here are my comparison pics from the beginning of the challenge to the end. Once more, it's clear that my hair LOVES twists!!!
> 
> Thank you all for all of the recommendations and help! PS. Sorry for the blacked out pics...it's been a rough morning, lol.


 
Great progress! I still have to post my result pictures. I will try to do that tonight. I don't think I had much growth, just maintained. We will see.


----------



## rsmith (Dec 28, 2009)

Cant really find any starting pics and my camera phone is not good.  Here are some results. The first two are the starting.  The last pic is today.  Not a whole lot of growth but it's thick.  Sorry about the camera


----------



## laurend (Dec 29, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Cant really find any starting pics and my camera phone is not good. Here are some results. The first two are the starting. The last pic is today. Not a whole lot of growth but it's thick. Sorry about the camera


 

Yes there was a change.  It's much thicker and looks healthier.  I think it grew a little also, congrats.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to resize the pics. My hair is twisted in my starting pic and loose in my ending pic but it looks like I've gained about an inch.  It may not be the most accurate comparison.  Regardless of length my hair feels so much better and it has stopped breaking! I was losing hair everytime I touched it when I started this challenge in Sept. 

Sept 2009






Dec 2009 (Sorry it's grainy my hand kept shaking)


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 29, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Congrats on finishing the challenge everyone! I hope you all got great growth. Here are my comparison pics from the beginning of the challenge to the end. Once more, it's clear that my hair LOVES twists!!!
> 
> Thank you all for all of the recommendations and help! PS. Sorry for the blacked out pics...it's been a rough morning, lol.


 
Wow you can really see the difference.  You are really retaining length.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 29, 2009)

You guys had some great results!  
I got a trim before I could take pics, so my comparison wouldn't have been very accurate. I started a new thread showing the pics of my straightened and kinky hair after the challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9731348#post9731348


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 30, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> You guys had some great results!
> I got a trim before I could take pics, so my comparison wouldn't have been very accurate. I started a new thread showing the pics of my straightened and kinky hair after the challenge:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9731348#post9731348


 

Your hair looks great!


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 1, 2010)

Great progress ladies!!!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jan 1, 2010)

Love everyone's pics!!!  Seems like twists are treating us all well :c)


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ladies..Someone had to drop out of the TFG#4 challenge, so there is 1 spot left.  If interested in filling that last spot, just send me a PM.  This challenge starts tomorrow.


----------



## oooop2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks ladies...This challenge is now closed...Follow us in TFG#4...All spots are now filled.


----------



## bablou00 (Jan 4, 2010)

I know Im a day late and a dollar short but here are my comparison pics!!! Im happy I did this challenge and am looking forward to the next one

Starting Picture of Fro freshly washed






End of challenge Fro





Starting Twist





Ending Twist





Starting Length shot





Ending Length shot





I look crazy in the some of these so sorry but here are my results


----------



## Dragone (Jan 5, 2010)

Belated final update.






My hair is shorter overall, which makes sense because I have trimmed a lot. But it is thickening up which is heartening to see. Thanks for the great challenge!


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 5, 2010)

My progress during the challenge.. I'm just happy I managed to retain some growth as I seem to have lost a lot of hair with those extension twists I wore for 5 weeks. More than I do with extensions normally. I can safely say I won't be wearing those ever again! 

First 2 are before and last 2 are after.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey ladies, where's the new thread please? I is lost, lol!


----------

